# Ptolus: 165 Vock Row - "Rat-catchers"



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 23, 2007)

It is early morning on the second day of Rain in the 721st year of the Imperial Age. It is drizzling outside 165 Vock Row, and Gallesini, the first of the three emperors of the dawn, has just begun his brief rule of the 24 Gods of the Hours this day when the Erac Kunstler's apprentices begin to wake.

His house staff has already been awake for more than an hour, preparing breakfast for the almost two dozen people that call Kunstlerhaus home, setting up the day's alchemy work, cleaning the library for the day's lessons and putting the topiaries Kunstler has been experimenting with into a secure greenhouse where they cannot escape and harm anyone during the day.

The apprentices ignore the sound of the ringing bell -- that's just the butler, Argus Blackmore, summoning the staff for some purpose -- but when head apprentice Cicero Brackenbury starts yelling a moment later, he gets their attention.

"Mairan, Thurst, Aeshen," Argus calls pleasantly, but with the urgency that tells the staff not to tarry, "Please report to the library."

Mairan brushes off the leaves from her hands and sucks at the cuts on her arms from battling the topiaries back into their cages. The gardener nods at her, and she turns to head back into the townhouse.

Thurst pulls his head out from beneath the boiler in the basement -- the master enjoys hot water baths, which are a luxury even in a city where running water is common -- and wipes the sweat from his eyes as he puts his tools away. The malice of the bound fire elemental in the boiler radiates through the great bronze vessel, and he'll be glad to get away from it for a bit.

Aeshen is in the kitchen, helping the kitchen staff with the first of the day's shopping he's brought back from the market. He works the water pump and runs his hands under the icy water and neatens his hair before responding.

"Mata! Ella! Valana!" Cicero's voice is anything but pleasant with the lower-ranking apprentices. "Get dressed and get to the library, chop-chop!"

The three female apprentices he's called all share a single room on the main floor. Mata has the usual death threat directed at her familiar from the mouse on her chest -- "get rid of leezard befor i keel hem" -- and crumples it up as all three apprentices hurry to get dressed before heading to the library.

It is the start of another day on Vock Row.


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 23, 2007)

*A new day*

Aeshen deftly set aside the 4 blood-oranges he was peeling for a particularly fetching half-elven kitchen-servant.  The oranges were a rarity this time of year and Aeshen was proud to have found them.  He had gotten 3 dozen for scarce pennies more then standard oranges cost.  

Aeshen checked his hands to ensure they were free of the red juice before presenting himself before the butler.  He greeted Argus respectively and moved to stand to the front of him, and slightly to the side - allowing room for the other 3 staff members.  He was a tad curious as to what this summons might involve, since he was quite certain he had nothing in common with the insane dwarf perpetually buried in the boiler... as to Mairan, he wasn't even sure who that was.

Aeshen stood casually waiting for the other requested staff members to join him, comfortable that all would be revealed soon enough.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Mar 23, 2007)

Mairan brushes her sleeve over her face to try to wipe away any dirt and sweat.  Paying no mind to the others called except to hope their presence might foretell a somewhat less stinging task, she briskly makes her way to the library.


----------



## Voca (Mar 23, 2007)

As she pulls a her clothes on Mata asks Anyang what he did to the mouse, a question she asks every morning and does not expect an answer to. "What did we do now?" she wonders aloud. She splashes her face with the cold (and frankly not that clean) water in the jug on the dresser and ties her hair back before heading to the library -- experience has taught her that looking unkempt in the Kunstlerhaus is frowned upon very slightly more than being late. (Or at least, if you are going to be late anyway -- an easy thing to do, since one is late as soon as one is summoned -- being unkempt makes things worse.)


----------



## Vdou (Mar 23, 2007)

By the time Cicero had called for the Apprentices, Ella had been lying awake for a couple hours, her body's time clock not yet adjusted from working in the kitchen. 

She sighed.

Getting up out of bed, Ella moves towards the dresser to fetch her robe moving methodically, as if she planned every step hours ago. As she shimmies into her robe, her sleeve catches the lip of Mata's jug, sending it crashing to the floor. 

She sighs again.

"Sorry."

Swiftly, Ella mops up the water with an old robe, then places it gingerly over her bedpost to dry. Quickly gathering herself, Ella fixes her bed and heads out toward the library.


----------



## Wool (Mar 23, 2007)

The sound of a muffled explosion can be heard as reverberations are sent throughout the lower levels of Kunstlerhaus. "Fan-tastic!", shouts the dwarf. A few moments pass until the sounds of the harried mechanic can be heard from outside the library, reassuring terrified servants. "Aye, aye, there's nothing ta worry about ya wee fairy. Just a naughty valve," Thurst guffaws at his own joke.

Thurst enters the library and is surprised to see that he isn't running late for a change. His meticulously groomed beard stands out in stark contrast with his soot and grease stained body. While not being so unkempt as to make others uncomfortable, he still appears out of place when among the "fancy lads" of Kunstlerhaus. His unusual mechanical mace stays ever-present at his side.

"So, what's all this hallabaloo about anyhow?"


----------



## Filthy (Mar 24, 2007)

Nearly as quiet as the murderous mice in the house, Valana rises from bed and neatly makes the bed.  Avoiding the wet floor, she steps to the closet to shrug into one of her apprentice robes.

"Good morning", she says softly to the other two apprentices in the room.  Then she gathers up her spellbook and quickly retreats to the library, hoping to avoid the notice of Cicero Brackenbury.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

Erac Kunstler is at his harpsichord, abusing it badly just a day after Weldin, the house musician, has retuned it. Beneath his dressing gown, his shoulders are stiff and all assembled can read his body language from across the library: The master is in a foul mood. Again.

Argus, as always, is unflappable, and faces the assembled staff and apprentices, his back toward Kunstler.

"As you may know, the master is currently working on investing some of his profits from his delving in the Dungeon in a country estate. To that end, he has been speaking with representatives of the Bankers' Guild. Something interesting has come up during his discussions ..."

"Damned insulting bastards!" Kunstler bursts out, hammering at the harpsichord keys.

"... regarding something that was seen in the basement of the guildhouse," Argus continues placidly. "A ratling. This is not unremarkable, of course, as ratlings, ratlords and even ratbrutes are distressingly common beneath the city. If it were merely an ordinary ratling, the guild would have put up a reward and had some delvers come by and put the miserable beast to the sword and be done with it."

"This one had four arms," Cicero leers. "Maybe it's a mutant, maybe something magical happened to it. Anyway, they begged the master to take care of it."

"They certainly should have!" roars Kunstler, still playing. "I'm not some damned rat-catcher!"

"... and as such things are beneath him," Cicero continues, winking nastily at those assembled, "You lot have been deputized."

"You are to enter the sewers near the Bankers' Guildhouse," Argus says. " The guildhouse itself does not have valuables stored within, but there's a certain perception of security the guild would like to maintain. Find the ratling and any of his spawn, and eliminate them."

Cicero takes six sets of folded papers from a silver tray nearby and hands them out.

"Congratulations, you're all Guildsmen with the Delvers' Guild. This entitles you ..."

"To pay me back those 20 gold in dues!" Kunstler snarls.

"... entitles you to a 10 percent discount from Ebbert's in Delver's Square and and access to the Delvers' Guild Library and Maproom here in Oldtown."

"You will need to visit the library and determine whether these ratlings are using any known catacombs," Argus says. "If they are not, you will need to map out their lair for resale back to the guild. In addition, those of you who attend services at Lothian the Redeemer have no doubt seen that there is a bounty on ratling tails. You will need to bring both your map and tails back here and the master will deliver them to the guild. Staff members will each receive 100 gold pieces ..."

"Minus 20 for guild dues!"

"... will each receive 80 gold pieces as a bonus from your employer, or 80 gold pieces taken off your debt to this household. You will also receive a share of the tail bounty and map revenue. Apprentices will each receive individual instruction with the master, who will teach of them a rare spell of their choosing. The master will also loan each of you a piece of equipment from his own collection to help in your mission. Should it be damaged or lost, the cost of replacing it will of course be added to your debt to this household."

"Go change and prepare your spells," Cicero says. "You've got an hour and a half to get ready. I'll answer any questions you've got before you go."

Argus claps his hands together twice.

"Off you go. Meet back here when you're ready to set out."


----------



## Wool (Mar 24, 2007)

Temporarily ignoring the staff and apprentices around him, Thurst thoughtfully appraises the master of the house. Normally unafraid of the wizard's sharp tongue and harsh temper, Thurst nevertheless decides that now is not the right time to provoke the man with his idea of "witty banter". Turning his attention back to his newfound compatriots, Thurst suppresses a sigh. 

"Ah, Argus, I have an addition to the procedures and precautions that should be followed when I am away," begins the dwarf, "Please keep Weldin out of the boiler room. He seems to think music will 'calm the savage beast', but it just means more work for me when I return."

Upon reaching an understanding with the butler, Thurst's attention returns to the matter at hand. It shouldn't take him very long to prepare, as his area of expertise is quite small. Turning to leave, Thurst lets one last comment hang in the air, "I hope you lot have gears under those squishy bodies of yours."


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 24, 2007)

*Ugh*

Aeshen allows the distate for this assignment to show on his face for just a second before carefully concealling it.  

"I would be happy to help get to the bottom this mystery of many-armed rodents for you, Master", he says with a slight bow toward the fuming Kunstler's back.   

Aeshen makes his way back to his quarters casually, needing only a few moments to gather his few travelling items:  Some rope, a sturdy pack, a waterskin, and a bedroll.  Securing these items he changes from his velvet and silk garments into more servicable leather ones.  He leaves his ever-present jewelry in its place however, not willing to completely demean himself for this task.  'This better be worth it' is his only thought as he makes his way back to Argus, and his droll task.

Upon reaching the butler he leans in. "Sir, I heard your offer of a loan?  I find myself lacking of some tools I might require for this task.... Specialized tools?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

Argus raises an eyebrow that indicates he knows exactly what the dapper elf is asking for. He gives a sigh that ripples through his impressive frame, and he points down the hallway to a locked trophy cabinet. As Aeshen watches, the butler pulls the key up from inside his clothing, where it was hidden dangling on a chain around his neck.

He opens the cabinet -- and moves Aeshen's hand back when the elf attempts to reach inside on his own -- and then grabs a rolled leather tool bag. Closing and relocking the cabinet and stashing the key once more, Argus then unrolls the tool bag on a table in the foyer and Aeshen's eyes light up when he sees a masterwork set of thieves tools.

"I will assume you meant something like these. The master recovered these during his most famous adventure in the Dungeon. They have sentimental value, so please do take good care of them."


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 24, 2007)

Aeshen looks down at the offered tools with something akin to boyhood joy.  He quickly composes himself.  

"Thank you Sir.  I shall show them the respect they clearly deserve" he says.  He picks up the tools with reverence and stows them carefully into the pack slung over his shoulder.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Mar 24, 2007)

Mairan walks away, pleased that this particular task provides many benefits not the least of which is being able to use her training finally.  

Back in her room, she gathers her gear, packing it up with the hopes that upon returning to this place she will have found great treasure to secure her freedom from her father's legacy.  She readies her armor and weapons, checking them over for damage.  

Upon returning to the library she turns to Argus and asks "Have there been any attacks by this ratling that have been reported?"

Sighing inwardly she imagines the enormity of debt her father's debauchery could have amassed and how another loan will only dig her further into that hole.  Resigned but believing that excessive pride will be useless in death she continues, "Argus, I would be grateful for whatever Master Kunstler sees fit to loan me."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

Argus ponders her for a moment, then leads her to the cabinet. He unlocks it, then grips her forearm, squeezing Mairan's muscular arm. He nods and releases her, placing a masterwork longsword in her hands.

"This is very old. The master recovered it from a sealed room within the Buried City. Who once held it and what became of them he does not know -- the armor and weapons lay on the floor as though the bearer had simply vanished out of them. The sword has been restored and should serve you well until your return."


----------



## Filthy (Mar 24, 2007)

Eager to be away from Master Kunstler, whose foul temper frightens her just a bit, Valana hastily returns to her shared room.  Taking time to change from her apprentice robes into something more appropriate, she chooses sturdy adventuring clothes with high leather boots and a sturdy cloak from the closet.   After double checking her spell component pouch and spell book, she fits a few more items into her backpack and returns to the library.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 24, 2007)

"Ratmen? Ugh." Ella thought as she reviewed the paper. She frequently chased ratlings out of her father's kitchens in the morning, stupid and skittish creatures they were.

Ella's thoughts drifted from the matters at hand to her surroundings. Few things kept her attention like books, and she marvelled at the collection Master Kunster had amassed. Rarely was she able to view his collection. Intently, her eyes strayed onto the shelves, straining to read the spines as the clamoring from the harpsichord faded out...

*CLAP CLAP*

Cicero's signal brought her back to the present.

"Very well, Master". 

Ella managed a slight curtsie and a sly grin as she headed to her room to pack up her things and prepare her spells. Slipping on her favorite robe (a purple bordered black chenille weave) she begins to prepare her spells for the coming adventure.

....

Upon returning to the Library, Ella stands with her comrades sizing them up for the coming events. 

"Cicero, might there be anything of use for me?"

[sblock=ooc]
I would like to roll a Knowledge (local) check for any common knowledge regarding the local ratling population's nesting grounds or scavenging patterns as well as any rumors or info regarding the banker's guild, or any catacombs attached.
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

[sblock=What Ella knows about the rats and the Bankers' Guild]Pretty much everyone who lives in Ptolus knows that the sewers are full of ratlings and their bigger cousins -- except maybe Vock Row's sewers, where all sorts of _things_ have been flushed down the drain from the various labs. It's assumed by most people that the ratlings lair in the sewers, and they come up from there looking for things to steal.

The Bankers' Guild is affiliated with House Abanar, one of the Palastani noble houses now based in Ptolus. They oversee banking, money-lending, investments and the like. The actual guildhouse is not a bank, though.[/sblock]

Argus looks at Ella skeptically.

"If you can promise to not wave it about before leaving the house, I believe there is an excellent, if non-magical, quarterstaff that the master took off a black-skinned orc wizard some time ago."

[sblock=ooc]Ella can have the use of a masterwork quarterstaff for this adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Mar 24, 2007)

Thurst walks purposefully back to his work area, never noticing the varied assortment of strange looks he gets from the staff members passed on the way there. He doesn't bother changing, for a follower of Teun there is no holier vestment than the clothing you wear while working on machines. Let the spoiled wear their pretty dresses, but not Thurst, oh no.

Packing proves to be a simple matter, with most of his energy going towards packing various tools and components used in his craft. While unsure if his skillset would be of any real use, he nevertheless intends to be prepared. With a sigh, Thurst acknowledges that his companions may need repairing as well.

Upon donning his armor, Thurst draws his heavy mace and examines it carefully. Mechanical by design, it was as much a tool as it was a weapon. While not as powerful as it had once been, the inventive dwarf was still confident he could eventually return it to its former glory.

"Now you behave while I am gone," exclaims the dwarf as he shakes the mace meaningfully at the boiler.

Returning the mace to his side, Thurst remembers one more detail mentioned earlier. Thurst had no need to borrow additional equipment, for he already owed Kunstler one such debt. He opened a nearby chest and gingerly lifted a magnificent Dragon Pistol out of it. It had belonged to his father, having gone missing beneath Ptolus decades before.

It was purely by the strangest of coincidences that Thurst came to work for the very man that found it. Kunstler never would reveal exactly where he found the blasted thing, perhaps annoyed at the lack of an emotional response in the patient dwarf. What Kunstler didn't anticipate was that the knowledge that Thurst was on the right track was worth more than the heirloom itself, and that knowledge was freely given.

Shaking his head thoughtfully, Thurst holsters the marvelous device and fastens the ammo pouch and powder horn to his belt. Taking one last look at his work area, he heads back to the library.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 24, 2007)

"Of course, sir. I shall be cautious." The words sounded right, yet Argus could tell she was nervous about whether or not she could keep her word.


----------



## Voca (Mar 25, 2007)

Mata contemplates what to ask Argus for on the way back to her room to acquire her gear. She had never been good with a melee weapon, but had some skill with a crossbow. A good quality one would provide her with some defense other than her spells. She could hear her grandmother's voice in her head. "Never depend on magic Mata. It is a tool, among other tools, it is not a guarantee of victory."

She makes her way back to Argus to make her request, discretely checking out her companions. Her roommates she knows of course, and it was hard to miss the dwarf who cared for the machines of the house, especially when the sounds of his ongoing struggle with the boiler punctuated the nights. The elf and the human however were largely unknown to her, and she wonders why Kunstler had chosen them for this task.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 26, 2007)

Argus has anticipated Mata's thought and has a crossbow waiting when she arrives. The crossbow is old, its wood stained by the sweat of hands long since turned to dust. Examining the butt, there's a stamp in the brass. This crossbow was carried out of Dwarvenhearth, long ago. It's since been restored, parts replaced as they have worn out, but in its soul, this is a dwarven weapon, one of those used to defend Dwarvenhearth in its final hours.

Argus watches Mata examine the weapon.

"I thought you might find that one to your liking. The master killed the dark elf who carried it."


----------



## Vdou (Mar 26, 2007)

With a loud *CLANG* Ella's staff slips her grip and rattles about upon the floor.

Looking frazzled, Ella blushingly picks up the staff.

"Sorry."

Ella whispers to her companions.. "We shouldn't tarry too long, I'm afraid Master might become terribly upset with me."


----------



## Wool (Mar 26, 2007)

Upon returning to the library, Thurst had turned away from his new companions and turned to his thoughts. However the sound of a staff hitting the floor brought him out of his reverie. Realization and then horror dawned in Thurst's eyes as he pointed a finger at Ella, "YOU! Ye're the daft bird that spilt soup on me last week!"

Looking one last time at the staff, Thurst begins rubbing bruises on his head that don't exist...yet. "Who gave you that?" he sobs to himself.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 26, 2007)

Still blushing, Ella turns to Thurst.

"Please forgive me Master Dwarf, I do try my best. The soup was good, was it not?"


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 26, 2007)

Aeshen watched the scene between Ella and Thurst play out, rubbing his temples for the duration.  He wasn't entirely sure what these peoples strengths were but their weaknesses were beginning to alarm him.  'Ella' seemed to have absolutely no manual dexterity whatsoever - something that scared him considering she would soon be lobbing balls of fire and acid in his general vicinity.  Thurst, on the other hand, was quite obviously insane and best avoided.  He shuddered to think what would happen if he were injured and had to accept care from the little gearhead.  

Still, true to his character Aeshen grinned mischievously at the dwarf and spared an appraising look for Ella, smiling brightly at her when she glanced his way.  He rocked comfortable on the balls of his feet, waiting for everyone to be ready to move out on their rat slaying 'adventure'.  Aeshen felt a slight shudder pass through his frame over the indignity of it all but concealed it expertly - as always.


----------



## Voca (Mar 26, 2007)

Mata stops running her hands over the crossbow -- from Dwarvenhearth ... she can hardly believe it -- to smile encouragingly at Ella; despite the regular wet floors and broken pottery she likes her.

Ella is right, we should get moving.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 26, 2007)

Argus clears his throat, and the group looks up to see him standing near the open door out onto Vock Row.

"The Delvers' Guild Library and Maproom is on Dalenguard Road. Just show the staff there your papers and there should be no problem."


----------



## Vdou (Mar 26, 2007)

"Oh, how I DO love Libraries." Ella says. As she walks past Argus and out the door, Ella's staff catches her foot and she stumbles a bit before catching herself on the ivy outside.

"Ella, please focus." she mumbles to herself.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 26, 2007)

Without a word, Valana files out into the street, waiting for the others.


----------



## Wool (Mar 26, 2007)

"Well, aye, it was good soup. It just needed a bit less dwarf," Thurst admits reluctantly.

"Whalp, lead the way me fragile little lambs."

Thurst shrugs and follows the others out onto the street.


----------



## Voca (Mar 27, 2007)

Mata takes a few steps down the street and then stops to look at the others impatiently, fingering the guild papers in her pocket.

[sblock=ooc]I am assuming I know the way to the guild, given Mata's background and interests. Please correct me if I am wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

Dalenguard Road is one of the major roads running through the city, allowing military access to and from the fortress for which it's named in time of emergency, so it's not difficult for the group to figure out where they're going.

At this hour, Vock Row is already abuzz: Not with the wizards who rent or own homes there, but with their apprentices, staff and the various merchants that service their needs. It could be a scene from the Guildman District or either of the city's major marketplaces, save that things periodically burst into flame or things that shouldn't normally be able to sometimes makes a run for it from a vendor's stall.

Long-time residents of Vock Row get used to the smell, but it still causes the eyes to water as they pass by an alchemist's assistant pouring a bucket of _something_ down a nearby sewer drain. Automatically, all six pull fabric in front of their noses and mouths as they pass, heading north, and begin threading their way toward Dalenguard Road.


----------



## Wool (Mar 27, 2007)

Thurst eyes his surroundings discontently. Unconcerned with whether or not the apprentices can hear him, he grumbles to himself, "Barmy wizards..."


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 27, 2007)

Aeshen moves gracefully in-line with the others, happy to let them lead the way.  He squints slightly against the early-morning sunlight.   Already missing his green velvet doublet he sighs once again before moving with the others toward their destination.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Mar 27, 2007)

Mairan eyes the group as she follows behind them wondering if she has any chance at all of coming back unscathed... or even getting to the catacombs without injury from her companions.  

She asks her companions, "Any of you familiar with the Library, no reason to spend all day there only to find out there's no map in the end.  It would have been better if Argus had known about the fate of the person who found the ratling, going in blind doesn't make me any too comfortable."


----------



## Filthy (Mar 27, 2007)

Fyrie Windlitened said:
			
		

> She asks her companions, "Any of you familiar with the Library, no reason to spend all day there only to find out there's no map in the end.  It would have been better if Argus had known about the fate of the person who found the ratling, going in blind doesn't make me any too comfortable."




Away from Master Kunstler, Valana visibly relaxes.  

"I would imagine the Delver's Guild Library should have maps of any known catacombs beneath the guildhouse.  If anyone has any paper and ink, we should make copies before setting out.  I used the last of mine in lessons and haven't had a chance to buy more.  We can ask if they have any information about ratlings, too.  Maybe there's a record of a four armed ratling in the records somewhere."

[sblock="Ratling info I'm interested in at the library"]Activity cycle; are they nocturnal?
Their usual size; are they larger or smaller than a human? Than a halfling?
Diets; are the actively predatory or just scavengers?
Culture; are they organized in tribes or packs?  How big is a typical tribe/pack?
Acuity of sense; how well do they see in the dark?  Especially keen hearing or sense of smell?
Do they have a talent for spell casting?
Any organized religion?  Which gods do they generally follow?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

Having successfully avoided the most congested portion of Vock Row to the south, the group angles east, walking along Ridge Road, skirting the edge of Dalen's Cliffs and looking down on South Market.

The road fizzles out at Von Tessel Street and the group turns southwest to follow it, watching a gnome in lederhosen follow a merchant clearly heading to the Noble's Quarter, bombarding the harried man with questions about the Palastani nobility and their homes.

"Is it true there's a floating apartment building there? That must be impressive. What do they do with the ground underneath? I would use it for a garden, myself, although I guess it wouldn't get that much sunlight with a building hovering overneath. Although, you could put mirrors on the bottom and shine the light down there. Ho ho, what a problem to have!"

They follow the merchant and gnome to Emperor's Road and turn southweast a moment before cutting west down Dalenguard Road, which leads directly to the fortress and the checkpoint to the Nobles' Quarter.

The merchant cart and gnome continue on without the group, though, because in the first block of Dalenguard Road, they have found what they were looking for: a tower with a sign hanging out front showing a sword stabbed into an open chest full of gold, the sign of the Delvers' Guild.


----------



## Voca (Mar 27, 2007)

"I have ink and parchment Valana. There should be enough for a map or two, and I would expect the guild would be happy to sell us extra if needed. I don't however know the library at all."


----------



## Wool (Mar 27, 2007)

"I would hope none of you have been here before. If that crazy fool ever discovers you were already a Guildsman, well it wouldnae be pretty."


"Well, here we are. Turn on the charm, and hope they donnae have an embarrassing ritual for new members."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

There's a musty smell to the library when the Kunstlerhaus residents open the door and file in. In a damp city like Ptolus, keeping a large collection of books means a never-ending battle against mildew, as the apprentices know all too well -- killing mildew with cantrips is one of their basic duties.

A bell formed from an ancient pitted and rusted helmet rings when the door opens. A glance at it shows that the previous owner's life was ended by what appears to have been an axe blow to the face.

The group waits behind a long wooden counter as shuffling footsteps approach from beyond the rows of bookcases. The cases are stuffed with scrolls, folded bits of paper and bound books. A thin, bespectacled, human male in his late 50s with a shock of white hair and advanced male pattern baldness emerges from between the shelves, cleaning his glasses with the tail of his shirt.

"Yes? May I help you?"


----------



## Vdou (Mar 27, 2007)

A dark corner of the library with shelves loaded with gilded spines immediately caught Ella's eye.

"Might I have a look around, sir?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

The man moves protectively between Ella and the books.

"Are you Delvers?"


----------



## Vdou (Mar 27, 2007)

Ella focuses on the man behind the counter again.

"Wha-, OH! I am terribly sorry where are my manners. My friends and I are here on official Delver's Guild business."

Ella hands over her paper to the Librarian, meanwhile her staff slips from her grip, knocks against the counter and lands squarely on Thurst's foot.


"Oh dear. I'm terribly sorry, Master Dwarf."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

The librarian scans Ella's identification papers with his eyes and an index finger.

"Oh, I see. Well then, welcome to the Delvers' Guild Library and Maphouse. I see Erac Kunstler signed your papers. Are you an apprentice, perhaps?"

He lifts up a hinged panel in the counter, allowing Ella access to the rest of the library.

"I am Shad Livbovic, head librarian. If you need help finding something or want to have something copied, find me and let me know."


----------



## Vdou (Mar 27, 2007)

"Oh thank you Mr. Livbovic!"

Ella rushes off to the dark corner of the library and sets to scanning the shelves for anything interesting, oblivious to what her companions are doing.


----------



## Voca (Mar 27, 2007)

Mata picks Ella's staff up off the ground as she runs off into the stacks, "Perhaps I should hold this till we get back outside." and introduces herself to the librarian. "We are indeed members of Kunstler's household. We're interested in locating some maps."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

"Of course. Let me make sure your papers are in order and then I can help you find the maps you're seeking."


----------



## Filthy (Mar 27, 2007)

Offering her guild papers forward, Valana says to the librarian, "I would like to see any books you have on ratlings, please."


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Mar 27, 2007)

Pulling out the guild papers and waiting for them to be checked, Mairan asks the librarian "Where might we find maps of the sewers and catacombs near the area of the Banker's Guildhall?"  Smiling she adds "You wouldn't have heard anyone about the library talking about a disturbance in that area would you?"


----------



## Vdou (Mar 27, 2007)

The group hears a muffled "Aha!" from the depths of the bookshelves.

Ella suddenly appears behind one of the shelves clutching a shoddily bound book.

Very proudly Ella exclaims in Orcish: "Grust grod *chortle* *grunt* balok!"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

Livbovic blinks at Valana, thinking.

"Quite a few Delvers' journals discuss the ratlings. I have copies of the journals of the Company of the Black Lantern two rows down," he says, pointing. "They're all bound in black with an embossed lantern on the side. The earliest volumes discuss ratlings."

Turning to Mairan, he beckons her to follow him.

"Most of our records concern Midtown, since so many Delvers enter the Dungeon from Delvers' Square. The bankers are located near Dalenguard, I believe, and many Delvers feel uncomfortable breaking through cellar walls in earshot of the Commissar. But I believe there are references in the journals of the Runewardens and the Order of the Ancient Egg. I have an index I can consult."

They enter a break between bookshelves filled by two old and sturdy work tables. He waves a hand vaguely at a chair for Mairan to sit in while he bustles off in search of his index.


----------



## Wool (Mar 28, 2007)

Thurst had remained calm and quiet throughout the proceedings. Even when the staff landed on his foot, he kept his reactions to himself. Ella returning while speaking orcish had however sent him over the edge. While the only visible sign of his discomfort was a slight nervous tick, he nevertheless walked off by himself without a word.

Noticing the head librarian on an errand for Mairan, Thurst shoots him a quick look implying that he would like to speak to the librarian alone when he becomes available. In the meantime, Thurst begins searching for any surviving records of the original blueprints and design schematics of the Ptolus sewer system. While it might be a wild goose chase, there is always the chance he will find something that will bring new light to the work the rest of the group is working on.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 28, 2007)

"Look what I found!" Ella's excitement was apparently not contagious.

"Its a collection of notes that were found on an Orcish spy! All kinds of details about entry and exit points from the sewers and routes through the undertown!" 

[sblock=ooc]
Ringo, whats the best way to decide what kind of info I can glean from this text?
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

[sblock=Vdou]They're knowledge checks. I'll give the results of what everyone's looking up once everyone's had a chance to look for information.[/sblock]
Livbovic slides a pair of books in front of Mairan, one older, thicker and much read, while the other is a slimmer volume, and much less looked over. Not surprisingly, Mairan soon learns, the journal of the legendary Runewardens has seen much more attention by their fellow Delvers than the less-well-known Order of the Ancient Egg.

Thurst then pulls the librarian aside and explains what he's looking for. Nodding, the librarian leads him to another set of tables further back. These books are already out on the table: It's a common request and the books rarely get refiled for long. The dwarf sits down to find the Oldtown and Dalenguard sewer schematics.


----------



## Wool (Mar 28, 2007)

In an uncharacteristic act of social grace, Thurst thanks Livbovic for the assistance. Taking a quick glance to make sure his companions aren't within hearing range, Thurst delicately poses a question to the librarian, "I was wondering just how extensive a roster the guild keeps on its members and missions. Say I was looking for someone in particular."

[sblock=ooc]I really don't expect to resolve that backstory, and I haven't even thought up a name for his father, let alone what happened to him or whether he was actually a member of the delver's guild, but I figured this would be something Thurst would ask given the opportunity. It isn't even important if he gets any information from the librarian, he just has to have asked it.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

The librarian is startled by the question, turning from the books he was about to refile to the dwarf and his watery eyes search the dwarf's for a moment.

"Today, they keep excellent records at our headquarters in Delvers' Square. In the early days, though, things were less regulated. No one thought they could die," he says quietly. "The follies of youth. I would ask at Delvers' Square."


----------



## Wool (Mar 28, 2007)

Thurst nods in acquiescence and returns to his work.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 28, 2007)

In the row indicated by the librarian, Valana walks down the corridor of bookshelves, scanning for the black bound books of the Company of the Black Lantern.  Finding them near the end of the row, she quickly skims through them until she finds the earlier journals.  Carrying the books she has removed from the shelf, she takes them over to a well lit table and begins looking for answers to her questions about the ratlings.


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 28, 2007)

Aeshen stands casually as his fellow groupmates scurry around.  His father had owned about a dozen books and several scrolls - an amount that had seemed a lot to Aeshen at the time... being in the library was completely overwhelming.  He wasn't sure where to start.  He does the best thing he can think of under the circumstance, hoping that he can make someone else do the work for him.  

Aeshen tries first with the head librarian; however, if that doesnt work Aeshen is more then happy to enlist the aid of anyone currently in the library who looks particularly studious.  He explains, "Hello Sir,  Might you perhaps spare a moment.  I fear I am over my head in such a place and you clearly are not..."  If he finds someone willing to help he explains what the group is looking for.


----------



## Voca (Mar 28, 2007)

Mata waits patiently as the librarian fills the requests of the others before presenting her papers and asking for help locating any adventurer's maps that may cover the area underneath the banker's guild.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

The head librarian has no time for Aeshen and brushes past him with a snort, heading to Mata and examining her papers.

"I-I could help you," comes a voice from around one bookshelf. Aeshen turns, expecting to see a teenaged girl, but finds himself looking up, up. It's as though someone took an ordinary 15-year-old girl, not particularly tall, although gangly with the shiny skin of someone her age, and expanded her in every dimension, scaling her up to almost six and a half feet tall. And, being a 15 year old girl, she tries to hide her height, slouching her shoulders and back, to no avail. "I'm Benris. What are you looking for?"

The girl blushes furiously as Aeshen stares at her.

Livbovic looks at Mata's papers, nodding, and leading her back.

"We can look in my index. As I already told the other dwarf, there hasn't been much delving so near to Dalenguard, but there may be some records in the various journals."


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 28, 2007)

Aeshen flashes the tall girl a flattering smile, seemingly unaware of her massive proportions. "You are most kind, miss.  I would very much appreciate your help, and your company", he says in a soft voice - his every word and action meant to put the girl at ease.  

Aeshen tells her, "You see, miss, I fear I am horribly ignorant in scholarly things and I wouldn't know where to begin looking for the information I need. " He smiles at her sheepishly, yet again seeming to be unaware that he has to crane his neck to do so.  "I find myself needing information about this very hall - particularly how it connects with the catacombs beneath the city, and, finally, how those tunnels interconnect with the sewers."  He tells her quietly.  "I would be very thankful for any help you might be able to offer, though regardless I have enjoyed spending this moment with you", he finishes, figuring this mammoth girl hasn't often been the target of such kindness.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

"Um, OK," Benris says, eyes on the floor. "You want to know about the Maproom?"


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 28, 2007)

"I suppose, if you think that would be the best, though again, I'm sure that room is as intimidating as this one.  Would you show me the way, Benris - and possibly help me find the maps my friends and I need?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

"N-no, this is the maproom and library. I don't think there's any way into the Dungeon from here, though. You'd have to go into the sewers or some other way down."

"No," Livbovic interjects, fixing Aeshen with a glare. "The Grand Master Delvers made the decision to seal this tower off from the Dungeon, to prevent robberies or break-ins from dark elves and the like. This gentleman is free to look at maps all he wishes, however. I believe I asked you to do some sorting on the second floor, Benris."

The girl nods, glances shyly at Aeshen and bustles off to a staircase hidden somewhere behind rows and rows of bookshelves.


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 28, 2007)

Aeshen looks baffled for a moment before gaining enough state of mind to thank the large girl for her time.  He looks around for a moment before shrugging slightly and moving off to the side of the room, allowing his more studious companions to gather the maps they require.  When it seems the group has what they need and moves for the exist Aeshen falls in step behind them.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 29, 2007)

After an hour of research, the apprentices and staff of Kunstlerhaus rub their eyes and look up from their respective books.
[sblock=Valana]Ratmen are a common form of monstrous humanoid that lurks beneath the streets of Ptolus. There are three main sizes of ratmen: Ratlings, who are as big as a gnome or a halfing, ratlords, who are as big as humans and ratbrutes, who are as big as ogres. More rare are albino ratmen, who are typically much smarter and more able than their peers and often lead nests of ratmen.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mairan]Mairan is unfortunately unable to make heads or tails of the various sewer schematics and Delvers' sketches of the dungeons beneath the city.[/sblock]
[sblock=Thurst]The good news is that maps of the sewers around Dalenguard are easy to find. The bad news is that an overly ambitious and optimistic engineer laid them out in a north-south-east-west grid around the fortress, thinking that's the way the city streets would also be laid out. And they aren't. Instead, the streets tend to flow around Dalenguard naturally, go off on diagonals or follow the contours of hills. Lining up which part of the city grid corresponds to Palace Road is difficult, and Thurst isn't sure he's done it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mata]The Runewardens note that there's a subterranean shrine to the goddess Blurrah, the Goddess of Comfort in Sadness, in the vicinity of Dalenguard.

The Order of the Ancient Egg searched beneath Dalenguard for the laboratory of Verdivis, a powerful transmuter who fled to Ptolus in the days before the Edict of Deviltry was signed, as did many other arcanists, but they never found the location.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ella]The orcs note that the easiest ways from the Dungeon to the surface are through the sewer entrances on every street, through the basements of various buildings and through a crypt beneath Oldtown's Clock Tower, although the latter is a roundabout way.[/sblock]
[sblock=Aeshen]This room is very dusty and it smells like old man.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Mar 29, 2007)

Something strange happens as Thurst pours over his documents, he actually gets quieter and quieter as time goes on. Logically implausible, to those nearby it seems as if the determined dwarf is actually sucking in all sound around him, creating a void of alarming silence. A few patrons nearby move away, not really understanding why. Thurst raises a single eyebrow.

"*What kind of mollycoddled git is responsible for this rubbish! A bloomin' troll could create a'more ordered system than this!*"

Upon receiving a warning glare from a nearby librarian, Thurst composes himself and decides to see what his companions have discovered. He has a few ideas on how to improve his research, but they can wait for later.

The first two group members Thurst sees are a painfully chipper Ella reading orcish aloud to herself, and Aeshen, whom he can't quite read. Realizing that this decision is a toss up, Thurst decides to approach the elf first.

"I saw you with yer bonnie lass. I hope she didnae break yer heart."


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 29, 2007)

Aeshen chuckles lightly at the Dwarf's jibe. "Nay, though I'd give two copper to know what her story is, that's for sure."  Aeshen sizes up Thurst appraisingly.  He was Benris' opposite in every way.  She was enormous but was unsure of herself, quiet, and generally uncomfortable - this creature was half his size yet had all the insecurity and quietness of a powderkeg.  

"I was hoping she might provide us with information we wouldn't otherwise find,  but I think I overestimated her" Aeshen tells his short companion, "No loss though,  flattering her was making my neck hurt" Aeshen finishes, rubbing his neck and shoulder to emphasize his point.  "I take it your search for knowledge was more effective then mine?"  Aeshen says, "Anything interesting...?"


----------



## Vdou (Mar 29, 2007)

"Well, apparently the Orcs have a real flair for the obvious." Ella sighs.

"Other than a few references to some Kobold named Reetinki and a can of swamp cheese, the papers will tell us little more than we already know. One thing of interest though, there would appear to be an entrance to the sewers through a crypt in the Oldtown's Clock Tower.

I suppose I should poke around some more."

Ella pauses a minute to wait for a reaction from her companions before heading back to the stacks.


----------



## Voca (Mar 29, 2007)

Mata joins them as Ella is reporting. "Maybe what is obvious to us is not so obvious to orcs. Not much help to be had on my end -- apparently its not a popular destination. A shrine, rumours of a laboratory no one ever found, not a respectable map to be found among them. Apparently we will be breaking new ground." She grins at the thought.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 29, 2007)

"I've searched through some journals about ratlings, but failed to find any mentions of a four armed variety", Valana says with a disappointed sigh.


----------



## Wool (Mar 29, 2007)

Thurst nods knowingly at Aeshen's explanation. "Oh, aye, I learned that sewers smell and that humans have odd ideas about architecture," grumbles the frustrated dwarf.

Thurst begins to ponder what the others have reported, you can almost hear the gears in his head turning. "We maynae have any idea where we are going, but I was hoping we might at least have an idea of what is responsible for our abnormal friend."
 
Thurst notices Aeshen's puzzled expression and clarifies, "The rat..." 

"Swamp cheese and hidden lavoratories," Thurst scratches his head, "Why would anyone build a lavoratory in a barmy sewer anyway?"


----------



## Voca (Mar 29, 2007)

Mata looks at Thurst in puzzlement and then laughs. She says "Laboratory" in dwarvish before going on in common "Well actually, the laboratory was supposed to belong to a powerful transmuter, it might not be completely irrelevant to the presence of four-armed ratlings. If it or he is real. You know humans, always running off on the basis of a story made up by a drunken bard without any plan at all." She stops suddenly, remembering who she is standing with. "Ahem. Present company excepted of course."


----------



## Vdou (Mar 29, 2007)

Ella gives an awkward glance to the floor and heads off back into the stacks.


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 30, 2007)

Aeshen eyed Mata curiously.  He'd never learned to play a note of any instrument nor could he carry a tune... as to his heritage his ears were as sharply pointed as any elf's.  He shook his head slightly, figuring it to be a 'dwarf thing'.

Aeshen turns his attention to Thurst, chuckling lightly.  "I think you may be onto something there..."


----------



## Wool (Mar 30, 2007)

Thurst mutters a mild dwarven expletive but doesn't have the grace to blush over his mistake. "Speaking of drunk bards, have any of you been subjected to Weldin's new 'masterpiece'? I had ta slam my head in a door to get tha ringing to stop."

"Where's Mairan anyway? Maybe she found something useful."


----------



## Vdou (Mar 30, 2007)

Sounds of rustling and a book or two hitting the ground come from the back of the library followed by a soft "Oops" and a "well now, that's interesting".

[sblock=OOC]
I know it'll be a tough roll, but I'd like to have a spot/knowledge check for finding anything relevant to either ratlings, Ptolus sewers, the Oldtown Clock Tower or magically enhanced/mutant creatures on the shelves. 

If you need specifics for the spot/knowledge checks: typical bindings of local bookmakers, materials used in the book manufacturing, script style, symbols on spines or covers
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2007)

[sblock=Ella]At a glance, Ella can only find the open books on the sewers and ratlings the others have looked at.

The only Delvers she knows of have produced enough journals of their discoveries to make it impossible to pluck a single fact from the volumes very quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Mar 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Am I able to find anything in the books that perchance my comrades have missed?
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Not without a significant chunk of additional time. You're dealing with little scribbling handwriting, for the most part, ink blots and authors who aren't always interested in telling everything that they know. None of this material lends itself to a casual browsing.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Mar 30, 2007)

Ella returns from the stacks with a slight frown...

"Well, other than some more nonsense about swamp cheese I think I may have learned all I can with the time we have, I am sure Master Kunstler wouldn't want us to tarry about too much longer. Perhaps some more clues could be gleaned from the area near banker's guild itself."

"What maps do we have to copy?"


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Mar 30, 2007)

Mairan slowly makes her way back to the group.  She blinks slowly and rubs her eyes, stifling a yawn.  If they didn't know better a person might think she'd just woken up.

"Well, I looked through all the maps I could get my hands on and couldn't find anything that would help us."   

Waiting for the others to finish up and hoping they've done a good portion of the work in this area for her, Mairan waits for everyone to be ready to leave.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 30, 2007)

"Do we want to keep researching or move on to the guildhouse?  We might learn some more if we stay here, but Master Knustler won't be happy if he thinks we're dawdling."


----------



## Voca (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree, I think unless we want to be in the library for days we have learnt all that is likely to be helpful.


----------



## Vdou (Mar 30, 2007)

"Well, I could spend a couple more hours here doing research, perhaps we could meet up at the Guild house in a couple hours?"

Ella turns to Aeshen with a very polite smile.

"Aeshen, perhaps you can do some field work? Maybe one of the locals might have some interesting information?"


----------



## Wool (Mar 30, 2007)

Not needing to be told twice, Thurst shrugs and heads out to the street. When he gets halfway through the door it occurs to him that he isn't sure if he knows the way. 

"You layabouts comin' or not?" yells the dwarf.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2007)

Dalenguard Road is crowded this time of day, and with the library door thrown open, the noise from the street outside blasts into the room. Thurst stands on the steps of the tower and realizes the rain, for now, has let up.


----------



## Aeshen (Mar 31, 2007)

Before leaving the Library Aeshen makes a point of finding out where the patrons of the library like to spend their free time - limited as it is.  He pays careful attention to where they like to eat and drink.

"An excellent suggestion Ella.  If you would all be so kind as to meet me outside the Master's house tomorrow morning ready for this trek I will see if I can glean anything else."  

Aeshen heads to where he was directed and spends the evening buying drinks, flattering, and doing whatever else is necessary to learn every shred of information available about rattlings (particularly mutant ones), catacombs, maps, and anything else they might need to know for this trek.  Aeshen takes his leave of the establishment after the last scholarly patron calls it a night.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 31, 2007)

"If Aeshen is going to be gone all day, we may as well stay and do more research.  Thurst, did you still want to go to the guildhouse?  We may get a better idea of what we're looking for if someone talks to them."


----------



## Vdou (Mar 31, 2007)

"I think it would be best if someone would talk to them. We do not want a day to go by without letting them know the situation is being taken care of... Master would be most displeased if someone from House Palistani or Abanar were to visit and inquire about when we should be expected."

Ella seems distraught for a second.

"I would hate to think about what the Master would have us doing if that happened. Please, let's make haste."

Ella turns and heads for the librarian, her voice trailing off into the deeper parts of the stacks

"Oh Mr. Livbovic..."


----------



## Wool (Mar 31, 2007)

Thurst replies with a snort and finishes leaving the library. As the library door closes behind him, the sounds from the street are cut off, leaving an abrupt sense of finality to the decision.

Thurst eyes Aeshen, thinking the elf looks perhaps a bit too happy at the prospect of visiting taverns all day, before continuing the trek to the Banker's Guild guildhouse.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 31, 2007)

"Excuse me, Librarian Livbovic, but are there any books other than these that have information on ratlings?", Valana says, gesturing to the books she already has spread out on the table.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Mar 31, 2007)

Mairan looks at Ella and says "I'll take care of that and see if they have anything else that we can find out about the vermin.  Tomorrow morning we should be set to go."

Mairan sets off to take care of the update but doesn't seem to be in any particular hurry once she gets out of sight of the others.  While there she asks them about the events involving the ratling and anything they might know of the catacombs and sewers in the area.


----------



## Voca (Apr 1, 2007)

"Perhaps one of Knustler's apprentices should go for this meeting with the bankers guild. They are expecting wizards after all. Good luck you two." Mata chases after Marian and Thurst, leaving Ella and Valana to the books and dust.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 2, 2007)

"Mr. Livbovic, may you direct me to any books you can find on ratling language, social structure, the Clock Tower in Oldtown, and any of the books my comrades examined that you haven't filed back yet?"

"Also..." she adds as an afterthought, though inaudible to the rest of her companions "anything you have on or by Master Erac Kunstler."


----------



## Wool (Apr 3, 2007)

Thurst gradually makes his way through the crowded streets, reasonably sure he knows what he is looking for. At one point he thinks he hears someone calling to him, but turning to look reveals nothing unusual.

At last he finds the guildhall, and not realizing that Mata and Mairan are also on their way, he marches right on in. "Alright," shouts the dwarf, "which ona you sissies am I s'posed to talk to about yer grotty rat."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 3, 2007)

Livbovic purses his lips, thinking.

"I've told you all the most obvious places. There will certainly be other references, but the index only lists the most major references."

He slides a large and battered tome across the table at Ella and Valana.

"I would start by reading everything you can about the sewers. If you'll excuse me, I have a 12 volume set of dark elf histories that will not translate themselves."

* * *

Aeshen finds himself in Randle's, a cozy bar on Four Fountains Street. His questions about ratlings and sewers and the like are met with laughter: The bar is one frequented by clerks from Dalenguard, merchants and members of the City Watch. What they know of ratlings, they know from rumors. But there's a high-stakes game of knife-tossing going on, and Aeshen finds himself drawn in as the sun creeps across the sky.

* * *

Mairan, Mata and Thurst find the Bankers' Guild without too much trouble on Palace Road, in the literal shadow of Dalenguard. A pair of enormous men flank the door -- 7 feet tall, they guess, and a certain heavy-browed and dark-eyed cast to their features makes the trio think there's more than a little ogre in their background. Lucky for them, however, the pair are waiting for representatives from Kunstlerhaus and they're ushered inside with a grunt and a nod.

The guildhouse itself is not a bank or vault itself, but one wouldn't know it at a glance. The guildhouse resembles a gilt fortress, and the group wanders under a series of raised portcullises and the black eyes of murder holes before entering a foyer brilliantly lit by lanterns and torches, the light reflecting off precious metals, idols of various gods and goddesses of wealth, security and soldiers.

There's a great deal of discussion among the black-clad bankers as Mairan and the dwarves look around the foyer, and footsteps of a runner sent to find the guildmaster echo down one corridor.

Several minutes later, Guildmaster Chuster Nogol enters the foyer. He's a thin man with male pattern baldness he fights with a combover of his thinning mousy brown hair. He wears glasses and is fastidiously dressed, wearing both his guild badge and a signet ring Mata thinks bears the seal of one of the city's noble houses.

"Who are you? Surely not Kunstler's staff. Where are the rest of you? Is this a joke? The terms of our deal were very clear."

In the midst of his interrogation, he holds up one finger and then sneezes violently.

"Dust, you're absolutely covered in dust."

He pulls out a handkerchief edged in gold thread and loudly blows his nose.

"Well, don't just stand there, say something!"


----------



## Wool (Apr 3, 2007)

Thurst stares at the absurd little man for a moment, "Are you serious?" Turning to his companions, "Is he serious?" Returning his attention back to the Guildmaster, Thurst declares, "Mr. Kunstler knows what he is doing. Babysittin' mollycoddled peacocks doesnae take an army. Now quit crying and start saying something relevant!"


----------



## Vdou (Apr 3, 2007)

"Well I suppose we should start becoming more acquainted with these books then, Valana."


----------



## Filthy (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking at the size of the old tome thrust at them by Livbovic, Valana sighs.  "It's going to be a long day."


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 3, 2007)

Mairan addresses the Guildmaster explaining, "We are representatives of the group dispached by Master Kunstler, we're going to take to the sewers tomorrow to find the beast.  Right now, we are looking to find any information about the ratling and will set off tomorrow morning."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 3, 2007)

Fyrie Windlitened said:
			
		

> Mairan addresses the Guildmaster explaining, "We are representatives of the group dispached by Master Kunstler, we're going to take to the sewers tomorrow to find the beast.  Right now, we are looking to find any information about the ratling and will set off tomorrow morning."



Nogol looks at Mairan and then at Thurst and then at Mairan again.

"Tomorrow? Your master indicated that these intrusions would stop immediately. If ratlings can get into the guildhouse, who knows what else can? I'm don't want to wake up and find an assassin's dagger at my throat! The guildhouse's sanctity has been violated by this, this _creature_. We are ill-equipped to deal with such an intrusion, but _Mister_ Kunstler suggested, in return for some considerations in the financing of the country manor, he could have it resolved immediately. I think I need to send a messenger to Kunstlerhaus and have him clear this matter up. I will not be taken advantage of by any man, wizard or otherwise!"


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 3, 2007)

"We understand your problems with it but we've been able to find out nothing about the area or the creature.  I'm also certain that sending us in blind will mark your agreement to also adding onto the fees the cost of replacing Master Kunstler's staff and apprentices as well as compensation for the the time and effort needed to retrain them to a sufficient level given that asking us to go completely unawares would be close to hmmm.. shall we call it murder?"

Mairan's demeanor doesn't seem purturbed at all, simply that she's stating facts to the esteemed guildmaster.  

She turns to Mata and Thurst saying, "Well would one of you care to go find Aeshen or would you rather go back to the library to gather the others, either way splitting up to fetch them and returning here right away will get this started as soon as possible.  As the gentleman has said, the Master has made a deal and we're bound to uphold it given the good guildmaster's lack of information and desire to feed the beast, I think it's best we set off post haste.  I'm sure after the ratling feasts upon our bones and develops a taste for those of us who live above ground, he'll come searching out his next meal and there won't be the pesky problem of sending people down to meet him then."  

Mairan smiles and bows quickly to the Guildmaster then turns to leave the Guildhall.


----------



## Wool (Apr 3, 2007)

Not fully comprehending Mairan's bluff, Thurst calls out to her, "Now wait one minute! This dried up fish hasn't said one single thing worth listen' to!"

Thurst makes a show of rolling his eyes at the Guildmaster. "I donnae think you are paying attention. We know what we'r doing, and yer incessant waffling is just going to make this take longer than necessary."

Struck by inspiration, Thurst continues, "I'll tell ya what, I'll simplify it for you. This operation has four stages; the first, which you are doing a brilliant job of interfering with, is to gather pertinent information. I'm sure someone in your position knows how valuable a tool, and a weapon, information can be. The second stage occurs tonight, when we will monitor the guildhouse and any unusual activity. The main thrust of our offensive will occur when *we* see fit."

"That is, if you want the job done right. Now be a good lad and tell us what we need ta know, so we can do our job and you can get back to counting yer shinies."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 4, 2007)

Nogol sputters with frustration as he listens to Mairan, then turns to the dwarf, astonished to find him more reasonable than her.

"Wait, what is the fourth stage? And I will be happy to show you ladies and gentleman to the site wherein the creature burst in on us, so that you may learn whatever you can. We have barricaded the hole as best we can while we find trustworthy laborers to repair the breach. Follow me."

He turns and heads off down a dark hallway between paintings of former bankers, arrowing toward a dark stone staircase twisting down into the bowels of the earth.


----------



## Voca (Apr 4, 2007)

Mata is slightly stunned by this exchange, and has to stifle a snicker of amusement when Nogol leads them off. She recovers her self quickly and rushes after the banker, eager to lay eyes on the spot where the ratlings entered from the catacombs.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 4, 2007)

Back in the library, Valana rubs her eyes and then double-checks the index again. She and Ella have already scanned through countless journals and maps left by Delvers, and found discussion of kobolds and goblins and various criminal gangs, minor undead, strange traps left over from the time of Ghul, but nothing new on ratlings.

Ella is currently working on a cipher -- a Delver named Grimslade has donated a journal to the library, but it's all in code. Valana is skeptical of its usefulness, but Ella is undeterred.

Returning to the index, Valana spots a name. The quickling faen Gormadoc is listed next to "sewers" in the margins of the index. Sure she's seen the halfling's journal around here somewhere, Valana puts the index down and goes back to searching the stacks.

* * *

Meanwhile, in Randle's, Aeshen finds himself in the middle of a growing circle of clear space as he prepares to toss another knife at the target -- all part of his plan to ingratiate himself with the Dalenguard bureaucrats and soldiers drinking here. He sniffs the air experimentally, and instantly discovers the reason for the space around him.

He turns and finds himself facing a creature he's not initially sure is human: His skin, matted hair and caked clothes are all the same uniform color, which he might charitably call the color of mud, although no one would believe him. Only the man's green eyes stand out against from the layer of brown. At least the gods are kind enough to have the man be mostly dry.

"Heard you was asking about the sewers," says the man, hoisting a mug and toasting Aeshen. "I's your man, then. Cloacinus Maximus. I's been a System Monitor for, let's see now, when was that bad winter what froze over the docks and trapped all them ships in the harbor. Thirty-seven years, let's call it. What do you want to know, fancy lad?"

He grins, and not unkindly, showing a mouth full of shockingly beautiful white teeth.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 4, 2007)

Mairan, Mata and Thurst follow Guildmaster Nogol down the dark stone staircase. This second level does not have the ostentation of the ground floor. Instead, there are scalloped guard posts along the walls and lanterns in iron cages suspended from the ceiling.

Gray-clad guards wearing guild badges step aside into the alcoves as Nogol leads the group from Kunstlerhaus past.

The group twists and turns several times, moving through areas of strikingly different design that have been incorporated into the guildhouse's labyrinth. Finally, the group draws up short before a door with two more of the ogrish guards standing watch outside. The door has clearly been replaced recently: Its wood is still bright and the bronze bands gleam in the lantern light.

Nogol pulls a key ring out of his tunic, where it rested on a long iron chain. He unlocks a series of three locks on the doors and steps aside, gesturing for the group to move in to what looks like a storeroom of some sort. On the far side, a barricade of wood weighted down by sandbags has been fitted against the wall, but the trio's noses can tell what lies beyond: There's a hole to the sewers there behind that barricade.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 4, 2007)

Carefully running her fingers down the spine of each tome and journal on the shelf, Valana searches for the halfling's journal.  "Gormadoc ... Gormadoc ... it's supposed to be here somewhere."


----------



## Vdou (Apr 4, 2007)

Through the must and the dust you can almost see Ella's brain working overtime with the cipher.

"A four one six ten... but wait, now THAT is interesting...." Ella's mumbling is barely audible over the scratching of her pen on parchment working the code out.


----------



## Voca (Apr 5, 2007)

Mata walks over to the barricade and starts to inspect the entry, hoping to determine what means was used to break through the wall.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 5, 2007)

Pulling the barricade away from the wall, Mata sees a hole approximately a foot and a half wide by two feet tall. The black hole of the sewers beyond is filled with stones that seem to have been pried or chipped away over time. Mata recognizes both the signs of tools used to pull away stones and what look like claw marks.


----------



## Voca (Apr 5, 2007)

"Master Nogol, could you tell us whether there was anything in this room that the ratlings might have wanted?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 5, 2007)

The guildmaster's nostrils flare at the question.

"Naturally, anything in this guildhouse would be of value ... no, wait, that's not true." He taps the side of his nose while he thinks. "I think this room was mostly replacement chairs and linens for festivals and the like. The patrol heard the ratlings throwing things around in here, but they didn't seem to steal much, if anything. Filthy beasts ruined the linens, though."


----------



## Voca (Apr 5, 2007)

"Is there a complete list of the contents? And would it be possible to interview the guards that discovered and drove off the intruders?" Mata smiles at the guildmaster. "Any information at all, however irrelevant it might seem, could help us locate them and put things to rights faster."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 5, 2007)

"I believe the contents are all still here, except for a few items that were too filthy for us to use or clean, which we burned. The guards, I can have them sent down here." Nogol steps outside and says a word to one of the guards, who rumbles in assent and heads off to retrieve the guards. "What else do you want to know?"


----------



## Wool (Apr 6, 2007)

Thurst quietly watches the proceedings, having little to add. He peers into the sewer, hoping his short lived studies earlier would provide insight, but instead something else occurs to him. 

Thurst mumbles to no one in particular,"Do you suppose they broke into the wrong room?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 6, 2007)

Nogol whips his head toward Thurst, his face instantly turning pale and shading toward green.

"Ynchabalos preserve us ..."


----------



## Voca (Apr 6, 2007)

Mata also looks at Thurst, and then at the guildmaster as the colour drains from his face. "Master Nogol, what is in the rooms on either side?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 6, 2007)

"A-all sorts of things. Personal m-momentos of guildmembers. A f-few magical heirlooms. Oh dear ..."


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 6, 2007)

Mairan stands back and watches Mata and Thurst search about without participating other than in observation.  

Mairan addresses Nogol saying, "Do you have any reason to think that the ratling might have been coming for anything specific or is there a possibility he entered the guild and this area by chance.  What is your feeling about the creature, this may be giving the beast more credit than he's due in thinking it had a purpose in mind."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 6, 2007)

Nogol seems torn. He breathes heavily, trying to calm himself down.

"The guildhouse is not a bank, but there are certainly valuables belonging to guild members here. I don't know how a r-ratman thinks, or if they could even know what's in here. We have had thieves break in before. My predecessors had to deal with the Longfingers on more than one occasion."


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 6, 2007)

Aeshen greets the man happily "If you're willing I'm more then happy to pick your brain".  Aeshen buys the man a couple drinks before explaining what he'd like to know. "I've been... conscripted... by the Delvers guild to investigate an issue they are having with ratlings.. strange ones.  I am to enter the sewers near the bankers guild and ideally sort out how the ratlings are getting into the delvers - and ideally I'd like to find out what's causing those ratlings to go wierd..."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 6, 2007)

Aeshen said:
			
		

> Aeshen greets the man happily "If you're willing I'm more then happy to pick your brain".  Aeshen buys the man a couple drinks before explaining what he'd like to know. "I've been... conscripted... by the Delvers guild to investigate an issue they are having with ratlings.. strange ones.  I am to enter the sewers near the bankers guild and ideally sort out how the ratlings are getting into the delvers - and ideally I'd like to find out what's causing those ratlings to go wierd..."



Cloacinus smacks his lips together as he puts down his drink, having created another clean spot and revealing some more skin.

"Getting into the Bankers or the Delvers? They's different parts of the sewer system." But he doesn't wait for an answer, getting few chances to expound on Oldtown's sewer system. "Thems as guard Dalenguard, they don't like Delvers sneaking around they's foundation so much, so not many of them go poking around in the sewers. This might be good for the Commissar, so he don't have no Delver poking up at him with a spear when he's sitting on the privy, but it's not so good for System Monitors, as it means that's a part of the system where your ratlings, your ratlords, your ratbrutes, they all likes to hide around there. As long as they don't go sticking a spear up into the Commissar's nethers, no one bothers them, except us, and we's outnumbered.

"Now, over by the Delvers' tower, that's a pretty good patroled sewer. Them Delvers like to duck around a corner, pop off the sewer cover and Tordek's your uncle. You could probably have a picnic there with no one to bother you. We likes to haze them as are new to the sewers by abandoning them there in the dark, where we knows not much horrible is likely to grab them by the ankle and pull them under, stripping the flesh from their bones as they drown in the muck, no one to hear their cries of terror.

"So, buy us another drink?"


----------



## Wool (Apr 6, 2007)

Thurst nods as Mairan speaks and adds, "Aye, no reason te get yer lederhosen in a twist. It was justa thought for consideration. All the same, I would recommend preparin' for the possibility, regardless of the course of action we end up taking."

"After we are done questioning your guards, it might a good idea to check out the other rooms."


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 7, 2007)

Aeshen happily parts with a few more silver to keep the man talking.  "Has there been anything strange happening lately?  Has anything at all seemed out of the ordinary?"  He continues to buy the man drinks until he stops talking.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 7, 2007)

Back in the library, Ella gives a laugh of triumph, having been stuck on deciphering what she thought was a nonsense word.

[sblock=Ella's discovery]The transmuter whose laboratory was apparently somewhere near Dalenguard was named Verdivis. After a moment, Ella realizes the group might already know this. She goes back to looking.[/sblock]
Valana pages through Gormadoc's journal, which is a simple affair, although the cover is embossed with the silhouette of an elephant.

[sblock=Valana's readings]The ratmen worship a sinister Rat God. Gormadoc recounts climbing the face of one effigy, prying out its gem eyes with his dagger, all the while evading notice by the ratlings below.[/sblock]
* * *

At Randle's, Cloacinus scratches at his chin, chipping off a dried bit of muck.

"Well, there was that Cult of the Crimson Coil 'bout a month or a month and a half ago back. It was poisoning wells and moving through the sewers so's to not get noticed by them as would object. The Knights of the Pale Cross stopped them, I seems to recall. That was not your usual goblin party, no sir."


----------



## Vdou (Apr 7, 2007)

"It's a name!" Ella proclaimed enthusiastically.

In a matter of seconds Ella's face went from happiness to quizzical to outright sour.

"I suppose that doesn't matter does it Ella?" she muttered to herself. Sighing loudly, Ella continued to try and pluck some sort of wisdom from the text.

"Hmmm, maybe if I take every other letter of the first paragraph..." her words trailed off from her mouth into her head.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 7, 2007)

Finishing up Gormadoc's journal, Valana mutters, "Well, that doesn't sound good."

Closing the halfling's journal, Valana walks back to the shelf where she found the journal.  She scans the books still on the shelf, looking for any others with the embossed elephant of Gormadoc.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 7, 2007)

Aeshen compliments his companion on his vast knowledge of such an integral part of Ptolus.  
Aeshen's face is a mask of fascination and interest as he urges his slightly drunk friend on.  "The Crimson Coil?  Sounds like they certainly bit off more then they could chew with the Knights - though the thought of a knight, bedecked in plate, charging his warhorse down a sewer tunnel does bring a smile to my face" Aeshen shares a chuckle with the man before continuing "Do you happen to know where the Coil was making their base?  If you could point me in the right direction.. or... Lothien willing loan me a map or two I'd be much in your debt my friend"


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 8, 2007)

Mairan tries to urge the guildmaster into action saying, "Do you think you could summon the guards who responded to the incident?  Thurst and I will speak with them and perhaps you could show our lovely dwarven friend here about the rooms by this one."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 8, 2007)

"I've already sent word for them," Nogol says. "I need to check the adjacent rooms, please."

He steps out, and the group hears him jingling his keys to open the vault to the left.

* * *

Cloacinus ponders.

"I don't know wheres the cult was hiding out. Maybe the Warrens, that would seem right to myself. I don't spends time with the likes of them."

* * *

In the library, Valana discovers that Gormadoc's other journals, if there are any, have gone missing.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 8, 2007)

Returning from the shelves empty handed, Valana picks up the index where she first discovered the mention of Gormadoc and goes in search of the librarian or one of his assistants.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 9, 2007)

Benris suddenly looms up in front of Valana, a book clutched to her massive chest.

"What were you looking for again?" she asks quietly, her hair slipping in front of her face, prompting her to blow at a stray lock in an attempt to move it aside.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 9, 2007)

Holding the index out in front of her, Valana points to the name Gormadoc scribbled in the margins of the sewer entries.

"This halfling, Gormadoc, I found one of his journals.  Could you tell me if the library has any more of his writings? Or why his name is next to the sewer entries?"


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 9, 2007)

Aeshen ponders for a moment before proceeding, "Do you know where I might find someone able to speak for the Knights... tonight?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2007)

"No, I don't know nothing 'bout that," Cloacinus demurs. "The likes of them and the likes of me never cross no paths."

* * *

Valana watches Benris whisper Gormadoc's name to herself several times, her eyes unfocussed and thinking.

"I don't think so. He went to the Distant South with some friends, I think. He said he was going to have a book for us when he got back with his elephant."

* * *

In the room next to the plundered vault, Guildmaster Nogol loudly goes through the contents of another room, barking an order to a guard to find him an inventory list.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 10, 2007)

Aeshen politely disengages himself from the sewer worker, again complimenting him on his knowledge and thanking him for his aid.  He begins to mingle through the establishment looking for someone who might know something of the Knights.  Failing that he will look for directions toward a place more likely to put him in the path of one of the representatives of the Knights.  If nothing presents itself Aeshen will find out where the Knights station themselves and he will head there directly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2007)

After a dozen baffled looks to his inquiries, it becomes clear to Aeshen that no one in Randle's knows anything about The Knights of the Pale Cross other than they fight undead from the Necropolis, or possibly demons, or perhaps both. But as to where they hang their helmets at the end of the night, the shopkeepers and bureaucrats have no idea.

"The city watch might know," the barman, Randle himself, offers. "Or maybe the Delvers."


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 10, 2007)

Having no better option Aeshen heads off to find himself some members of the watch who might be able to point him in the right direction - he still had many hours before he had to be sleeping in preparation of their adventure.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 10, 2007)

Pausing to think for a moment, Valana finally asks the larger girl, "His name is written here under the sewers heading.  Are there any books that would detail which parts of the sewer he was known to explore?"


----------



## Vdou (Apr 10, 2007)

Confused by her inability to glean anything useful from the text, Ella grunts in frustration and goes in search of Valana, the index and the Librarian.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2007)

Ella finds Valana speaking to the massive Benris.

"Um, Gormadoc?" She cranes her head around to read the index. "Oh, oh! Yes, that's not in Gormadoc's journal. Sheva Callister mentions him in one of her journals. They're really old, and I think House Vladaam has most of them out on l-loan."

She leads both women through the rows of bookshelves.

"Sheva didn't do her journals chronologically, she wrote each volume about different subjects."

Benris scans a series of volumes on a high shelf with one fingertip.

"This one, 'Beneath the Streets,' Gormadoc is in this one, I think. It's about things found closest to the surface."

She pulls down the volume and hands it to Valana, exchanging it for the index before turning to Ella.

"Did you need help, too?"

* * *

The old saying is true: There's never a member of the watch around when you need one.

"Looking for the watch?" a small muddy person asks him, tugging at his sleeve. It might be a small human child, a halfling or a gnome, Aeshen isn't sure. He (or she) is simply very dirty and dressed in rags, and looks up at him with big brown eyes. An open palm appears along with a smile.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 10, 2007)

Ella, both intrigued and astounded by the appearance of Benris shakes away her curiosity and continues on....


"Yes, I am looking for any writings or journals referencing a transmuter by the name of Verdivis. As well as any books detailing the construction or history of the Oldtown Clocktower. Might you be able to help me locate these?"


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 10, 2007)

Aeshen looks down at the little creature, pondering for a moment why none of his contacts can be clean.  "Yes, my wee friend, indeed I am", he says, before slipping a silver coin into the boys waiting palm.  "There are nine more of those waiting for you if you can help me find a representative of the Knights of the Pale Cross"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2007)

The small person looks at the coin, and closes its fist over Aeshen's coin. He (or she) shakes it back and forth, thinking.

"I don't know where they are, but there are a lot of watchmen down at the Clock Tower today. I was watching them earlier."

* * *

Benris sighs, thinking.

"The Clock Tower? I think you'd have to go to the City Library for that. We don't have histories unless they're about Delvers. The City Library is threatening to sue us if we don't turn over those dark elf histories upstairs," she grins sheepishly. "We probably have a map of the tower, though. A lot of Delvers go down there on their way to Dwarvenhearth or the Buried City."

She finds an open table and opens up the index on it, flipping through it quickly.

"OK, yes, there are some maps. This one ... this one is by your master's cousin."

Benris closes the index and heads down a row, returning a moment later with a slim unmarked black volume, which she puts into Ella's hand. Returning to the index, she reopens it and looks for Verdivis.

"I don't see anything about the transmuter. Is he a Delver? They might know who he is over at headquarters."


----------



## Filthy (Apr 10, 2007)

After thanking Benris for her help, Valana returns to the table and opens the first page of 'Beneath the Streets'.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 10, 2007)

Ella takes the map book and tucks it carefully under her arm.

"Thank you, miss."



			
				Benris said:
			
		

> "I don't see anything about the transmuter. Is he a Delver? They might know who he is over at headquarters."




"There are vague references to him in this cipher.." Ella shows the cipher to Benris.

"Might there be any related texts?"

"I'm also looking for any social information about the ratmen... are there any books on their social structure, language or customs?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2007)

"Mr. Grimslade wasn't very cooperative when we asked for him to give us a translated work or supplemental information. He just seemed to want his money and I think he liked that people would be f-frustrated by his journal," Benris blushes beet red, deeply embarassed about this. "Um, about rats? I haven't heard of anyone who can translate Rattish. I think most Delvers either just kill them or move on to places where they can get rich, and ratmen don't tend to be in those places."


----------



## Vdou (Apr 10, 2007)

Ella frowns briefly, then smiles at Benris.

"Why would you pay for a cipher which cannot be easily translated?" Ella frowns again.

"Perhaps I should go to the City Library once I am finished with this map book. Thank you very much, Miss."

Ella returns to the table beside Valana to consult the map book.

"Any luck Valana?"


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 11, 2007)

Aeshen thanks the boy and tosses him another silver before heading in the direction of the clock tower...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 11, 2007)

A large crowd has formed on Shadow Road, looking up at the Clock Tower, calling out words of encouragement or catcalls to the members of the City Watch. Aeshen watches as enormous bats, with a wingspan almost twice as wide as a man, are periodically disgorged from the holes in the little-maintained tower.

Watchmen, covered in guano and with sour expressions stand near the base of the tower outside, calling up orders to their subordinates.

* * *

Back in the library, Valana and Ella comb over the maps sold to the Delvers by Erac Kunstler's cousin. Below the 200-year-old clock tower, a basement opens to a family crypt built on the site in an earlier age. And there, a hole has been punched into a staircase from an even older age, which leads down into a small complex and from there into a cave system below the city's sewer system, although the mapmaker notes that the caves touch on the sewers in multiple points.


----------



## Voca (Apr 12, 2007)

Mata follows Nogol out of the room as he goes to check the neighbouring vaults, leaving Marian and Thurst to talk to the guards when they arrive.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 12, 2007)

Mairan waits for the guards to arrive hoping that they make haste and allow them to finish the questionning quickly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2007)

Mata finds the guildmaster almost frantically searching a storeroom that looks, to her eyes, perfectly fine as she stands in the doorway. A shuffling sound announces the arrival of more of the oversized guards, apparently the ones summoned by Nogol. They stand around the doorway, looking expectantly down at her.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 12, 2007)

"Well now, that's interesting." Ella shoots a quizzical look over at Valana.

"I think perhaps its time to check the City Library, what do you think Valana?"


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 12, 2007)

Aeshen looks for a guard who appears to be somewhat in charge before offering "Hello sir, Rather grim task you have here...  Is there anything I can do to help?  I could climb up through there if you like, flush out the bats maybe?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2007)

The watchman blinks in surprise at Aeshen's offer.

"Oh, we would definitely like that. Climb on up." The lieutenant leans his head back and yells, a hand cupped around his mouth to let the sound travel further. "Gallaway! Munro! Come down, we've got a _volunteer_ taking your place. Go pound some cobblestones. Start over on Fetch Street."


----------



## Wool (Apr 12, 2007)

Thurst suppresses a yawn and then pokes his head in the doorway, "I thought I heard something, get in here you louts!"

Ignoring the guards' annoyed glares, Thurst continues,"Now why don't you tell us exactly what happened. And donnae skimp on the details just because you think it would get you out of here faster!"


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 12, 2007)

Aeshen flashes a friendly smile before proceeding into the tower.  He pulls his longsword for good measure, not entire sure how aggressive giant bats were and proceeds to make his way through the ricketty tower, scaring bats, earning a thick layer of dust and guano, and cursing the name of Erac Kunstler.


----------



## Voca (Apr 12, 2007)

Mata turns to the guards and, indicating the irritated Thurst, says "My colleagues will be asking you some questions about the break in."

She then turns to the guildmaster. "Master Nogol, is there anything in particular you are looking for? This storeroom seems undisturbed."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2007)

Valana and Ella turn a page in the book of clock tower maps, exposing the rickety superstructure. It's been generations since anyone who cared knew how to maintain the clockworks, and as a result, the clock tower's structure hasn't been maintained either. Kunstler's cousin notes that multiple spots in the tower might look safe, but actually may well plunge one up to 60 feet to the hard stone below, if they just put a foot in the wrong spot.

"Glad we're not going up there," Valana murmurs.

* * *

Sword in hand, Aeshen hugs the wall of the clocktower as the two members of the City Watch push by him on the way down, curious as who'd volunteer for such duty, but more than happy to get out the tower's upper reaches.

"Watch out for the dire guano," one calls as he vanishes down another level.

Aeshen grimly grips his sword and climbs upwards, listening to the wind howl past the tower, the high-pitched sounds of the bats above him and, most of all, the sound of the creaking aged timbers underfoot.

* * *

Guildmaster Nogol puts his hand to his head and stops searching the storeroom.

"No, I'm not, but I don't know _what_ they were looking for, so it could be anything. I'm going to have to do a check of all of our storerooms now, if you'll excuse me," he replies to Mata.

Out in the hall, the enormous guards look down at Thurst, and the thought clearly crosses their minds that, were they not here in the guildhouse, they'd handle being treated this way by a smelly and dirty dwarf quite differently.

"We were patrolling --"

"I was on guard duty," the other interrupts.

"I was patrolling, he was on guard duty," the first continues. "And we heard this racket from inside this storeroom. There ain't nothing ever in there capable of making a racket, so we unlocked the locks and pushed our way in."

"The ratmen -- the little kind, not the big kind -- they weren't expecting us. They turned and got out of their pretty fast, all except for the four-armed one, who was yelling at them and yelling at us, but he followed them after a second."


----------



## Voca (Apr 12, 2007)

Figuring that the guildmaster's dismissal is probably not to be argued with, Mata takes a good look around the store room as she exits, trying to determine whether what is stored there is substantially different from what is stored in the room broken into.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2007)

The store room Mata stands in has a different selection of mundane items, but they are still the mundane things that a large organization needs to run: paper, writing implements, sealing wax and the like.


----------



## Voca (Apr 12, 2007)

Wondering why an organization would feel the need to keep their sealing wax in a locked room, Mata heads back to see how the others are doing with the interrogation of the guards.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 12, 2007)

Aeshen hears the creaking and begrudingly sheaths his sword, confident he'd get more use out of his unencumbered agility in this rickety old construction, then he would from bared steal.  

He sets about the disgusting job with determination and disdain.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 12, 2007)

Mairan looks at the guards and asks in an offhand matter "I'm sorry, um, which one of you was patrolling again?"  She waits for an answer before following up, asking "What do you think the 4 armed ratling was yelling, or what did you think he was trying to get across?"   She stops and then adds on, as if it was something she'd forgotten "Oh, and could you show us where they were in the room?"


----------



## Filthy (Apr 12, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> "Well now, that's interesting." Ella shoots a quizzical look over at Valana.
> 
> "I think perhaps its time to check the City Library, what do you think Valana?"




"Let's see if we can get copies of these maps, first.  Did you bring any paper?"


----------



## Vdou (Apr 12, 2007)

"Aye, I did." Ella hands the paper to Valana, sure that she would be more suited to the task of copying the maps than her.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2007)

There's a sound of someone clearing their throat and Ella and Valana turn to find Shad Livbovic glaring at them.

"It's five gold per page copied. One of my assistants can do it for you."


----------



## Filthy (Apr 13, 2007)

Valana looks a Livbovic for a long moment before returning the paper to Ella.

"We're not even sure this where we will be exploring.  It hardly seems worth the cost."

With that, she turns back to the table with the tome, intent on commiting as many of the maps to memory as she can.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 13, 2007)

Livbovic mutters something about the agreement they signed when they joined the guild and shuffles off in a huff.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 13, 2007)

After Livbovic walks away Ella turns to Valana..

"Oh Valana, it's only 5 gold..."


----------



## Filthy (Apr 13, 2007)

"Exactly.  Five Gold.  You can hire a scribe for an entire day for less than a tenth of what _he_ wants", Valana says with a jerk of her head, indicating the direction Livbovic went.  "But it's your coin."


----------



## Vdou (Apr 13, 2007)

"Well, we should at least have one copy with us..." with that Ella heads off to find Mr. Livbovic to arrange for a copy of the map.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 13, 2007)

Aeshen never hears the soft sound of rotting wood giving way beneath his feet. He flails toward the steps ahead of him as he falls, but hits his hand on a post, and the vibration that goes up his arm numbs it, taking all feeling from his hand.

He lands on the next landing down heavily, and for a moment, he wonders if it's going to break beneath him as well, but when his ears stop ringing, he realizes he's on stable ground again for the moment.

[sblock=ooc]Aeshen blows his spot check and Reflex save, but only takes 1 point of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 13, 2007)

Fyrie Windlitened said:
			
		

> Mairan looks at the guards and asks in an offhand matter "I'm sorry, um, which one of you was patrolling again?"  She waits for an answer before following up, asking "What do you think the 4 armed ratling was yelling, or what did you think he was trying to get across?"   She stops and then adds on, as if it was something she'd forgotten "Oh, and could you show us where they were in the room?"



The large guard looks down at Maran, having signalled his identity with a curt jerk of his head.

"I don't speak Rattish, but I think he wanted them to stand and fight." The guard grins, showing a mouthful of large yellow and somewhat pointed teeth. "They ran, though."

He pushes past Thurst and Mairan and walks into the store room. He walks to the middle of the room, and then takes another pace toward the hole leading to the sewers and stamps one foot.

"Here, they was right about here."


----------



## Wool (Apr 13, 2007)

Thurst ponders the guards' story thoughtfully and then poses a few questions of his own, "Did you notice anything else out of the ordinary that night? Other than having four arms, did you notice any other visual identifiers on the rats? How about weapons or equipment?"

Appraising the guards carefully, the dwarf continues, "I'm gonnae assume neither one of you jumped into the sewers after them, what happened next?"


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 13, 2007)

Aeshen takes a moment to groan and ponder the ridiculousness of his situation before standing, brushing the dry guano from the back of his pants, and setting out again on his task of pest-control.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 14, 2007)

A moment later, Ella is trailed back to the table by a gnome who looks like he hasn't seen the sun in a very long time. Nor, for that matter, a barber. Almost lost in a fog of wispy white hair, bushy eyebrows and whiskers that totally obscure his mouth, he whistles a little as he follows her, the sound seemingly involuntary.

"Which, uh, map did you, uh, need copied?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 14, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> Thurst ponders the guards' story thoughtfully and then poses a few questions of his own, "Did you notice anything else out of the ordinary that night? Other than having four arms, did you notice any other visual identifiers on the rats? How about weapons or equipment?"
> 
> Appraising the guards carefully, the dwarf continues, "I'm gonnae assume neither one of you jumped into the sewers after them, what happened next?"



The guards look at each other, their expressions conveying just how stupid they think these questions are.

"They were ratlings."

"Furry. Filthy. Smelly."

"Like dwarves, but with tails."

"They skittered off, and I stayed and guard the hole."

"And I went and got help."


----------



## Wool (Apr 14, 2007)

Thurst raises an eyebrow at the two brutes. Unaccustomed to dealing with people less sophisticated than he is, the dwarf takes on a tone of mock humility and makes a show of placating himself before the two guards. "Oh, I'm sorry, we must've gotten off on tha wrong foot. You cannae blame me for being thorough though, afterall you two donnae appear to be the brightest lads I've met."

While the two guards try and decide if they should be angry or not, Thurst turns and whispers to Mairan, "I'm not sure how useful these two are gonnae be. Their area of expertise seems to be bashing things and belching. I hope you have a better idea on how to talk to idiots than I do."

Temporarily losing interest in the guards, Thurst examines the hole in the wall, trying to estimate how long breaking through that much stone would have taken.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 14, 2007)

Mairan nods almost imperceptably at Thurst and addresses the guards, "The guildmaster must be very happy with you two for your quick reaction and scaring off the beast.  Do you usually patrol in pairs?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 14, 2007)

Climbing higher, Aeshen again misses the soft sound of the rotten wood giving way beneath his feet. But this time, his reflexes are fast enough, and he leaps forward, clawing at the steps ahead with one hand, pulling himself up as the planks fall down into the darkness behind him.

[sblock=ooc]Missed the Spot, nailed the Reflex save.[/sblock]

* * *

"No," the guard snarls as Mairan. "We told your dwarf: I was standing guard and he was on patrol."

Meanwhile, Thurst picks at the stone, pulling out loose rocks and looking at the tool marks.

[sblock=Thurst]It probably took the ratlings hours to break through. While there are some tools used, it also looks as though teeth and claws were used at various points.[/sblock]

* * *

Still fuming over the gold as the library assistant begins to transcribe the map, Valana returns to Sheva Callister's journal.
[sblock=Valana](Whoops, forgot those results!)

Sheva recounts carrying Gormadoc out of a ratling den in the sewers over in Midtown. The halfling had contracted a disease during his fight with the creatures, and was weak with what she calls "filth fever." She also notes that the ratlings themselves seem to be immune to filth fever and other diseases.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 14, 2007)

Aeshen pauses to catch his breath and brush himself off again before continuing through the tower.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 15, 2007)

"I guess that's what happens when you traipse around a filthy sewer.", Valana mutters after reading of Gormadoc's illness.

Turning her attention back to the maps, she continues trying to memorize them while waiting for Ella's return.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 15, 2007)

"How long will your inscription take, Master Gnome?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 16, 2007)

"Almost done," the gnome murmurs, the quill in his hand scratching very quickly on the sheet of paper.

* * *

Aeshen walks more carefully now, listening to each step he makes. It's sound that first clues him in, rather than smell, when he reaches the top: He now walks on a layer of dried guano, making the floor slicker and more silent. Looking up, he sees the ceiling of the chamber covered in dark bodies hanging from the exposed guts of the clockwork above.

Dozens of bats as large as a child look down at him from above with black eyes.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 16, 2007)

Aeshen looks up and for the first time questions his ability to perform this task.  He has no real idea of how giant bats will react to noise and motion - a good way to vacate normal size bats.  He resigns himself to fate, pulls his sword and does his best to terrify a couple dozen 200lb bats - yelling, charging, throwing whatever objects present themselves, and other similiarly suicidal things.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 18, 2007)

The bats, at first, seem intent on ignoring the leaping and shouting Aeshen, but gradually, he sees more and more of them staring down at him. They begin to flap their wings, jostling their neighbors and their peeps turn into loud screeching and soon, he can hear nothing but the bats, screeching at him in irritation.


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 18, 2007)

Aeshen stops his futile actions - before they kill him.  It's clear that the bats are not going to spook and fly off - and even if they did, they'd likely just come back a few hours later.

Aeshen moves as silently as he can, backing towards the stairway he entered.  He does his best to count the bats - to be report back to his 'commanding officer' on the ground.  Assuming he makes it back down without incident he tells the guard waiting for him, "The entire structure of the tower has been comprimised by the guano,  the floor itself is weakened in many places.  At the top of the tower is where they are roosting," Aeshen tells him how many bats he counted, as well as their size,  before continuing, "They are not easily spooked and I don't think it's the safest place for your men to be fighting them either.  I'm at a loss for what to do here - my best advice would be to put something in the tower that would repel them though I'm no druid, so don't ask me what that might be."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 18, 2007)

"Thank you, bard," the lieutenant says dryly. "That was very helpful. Nachtmann! Polizist! Get up there!"

* * *

The gnome finally finishes his work and sprinkles some fine powder onto the ink, blotting and drying it. He holds his map out to examine his work, taking several seconds to find the proper distance from his face.

"There," he says, whistling through his nose. "This should do you well. You can buy a special watertight scroll case at the front desk."

He hands the map to Ella.

* * *

Down in the basement of the Bankers Guild, Guildmaster Thogol returns to where the group from Vock Row is finishing their questioning.

"So far, the other vaults seem undisturbed, praise Ynchabalos," he says, although his expression changes as he says it. "But perhaps they're already working on the far side of another vault, even as we speak! Your master must investigate, please!"


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 18, 2007)

Frustrated by the massive amount of time he has wasted accomplishing nothing Aeshen heads back to Master Kunstler's house.  He has never in his life met so many people impervious to his friendly demeanor and charm and he was beginning to doubt the wisdom of being involved with this task at all.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 18, 2007)

"Purchase? 5 gold and I don't get a case with it?" Ella frowns.


----------



## Voca (Apr 18, 2007)

Mata quickly reassures the guild master that the party will be taking their investigation into the sewers as soon as their companions finish their inquiries.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 19, 2007)

Looking to Thurst and Mata, Mairan sighs "We seem to be finished here, let's go find the others and get to exterminating the rat." 

Mairan waits for Thurst and Mata to finish up and then moves to leave the guildhouse.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 20, 2007)

The gnome mumbles to himself in response to Ella's question.

"Well, you get an ordinary, rather flimsy ribbon to slip around the scroll, miss," he fishes a somewhat ratty blue ribbon out of a pocket of his work apron. "But if you're taking this into the sewers, it might be worth the expense."

He shuffles to the front, where Valana is waiting impatiently.

"If not, I hope we can help you next time."

* * *

Seeing the investigation is at an end -- for now -- Guildmaster Nogol has the guards escort Thurst, Mata and Mairan back out onto Palace Road. The guards settle themselves into position, on either side of the heavy door, and glare at the Vock Row contingent.

"You go disappear now and turn them rats into frogs, OK?" one winks, and his partner laughs unpleasantly.

* * *

Dejected and, much to his dismay, with boots caked in sticky guano, Aeshen makes his way across Oldtown, back to Vock Row and to #165. He fits his key into the below-street-level servants' door when a voice above him causes him to look up.

"Mr. Jhil'meon?" Argus Blackmore stands at the main street level entrance, leaning over the railing to look down at the servants' entrance below. A wrapped package bulges under one arm. "What are you doing back here? The master is having  these documents sent over to the Bankers Guild in advance of meeting with them tomorrow. The situation with the ratlings needs to be resolved before then."


----------



## Vdou (Apr 20, 2007)

"Oh fine." Ella says, exasperated. "How much is the total?"


----------



## Voca (Apr 20, 2007)

Mata turns to Thurst and Marian. "We seem to have exhausted our options here. Perhaps we should head back to Vock Row and see how the library crew did?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 21, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> "Oh fine." Ella says, exasperated. "How much is the total?"



"That'll be six gold pieces," the gnome whistles, smiling -- probably -- under his mass of whiskers. He rolls up the map and slips it into the tube, then hands it across.


----------



## Wool (Apr 21, 2007)

Thurst simply says, "Aye" before starting the short trek back to the library.


----------



## Voca (Apr 21, 2007)

Mata looks puzzled, but follows Thurst, figuring that he must have some reason for agreeing and heading the wrong way.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 22, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "That'll be six gold pieces," the gnome whistles, smiling -- probably -- under his mass of whiskers. He rolls up the map and slips it into the tube, then hands it across.




"Here it is then, Master Gnome." Ella hands over the gold pieces and clutches the map case tightly under her arm..


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 22, 2007)

Ella and Valana step out onto Dalenguard Road. They blink in the sunlight just as Thurst, Mata and Mairan come ambling up.

It's midday, and the streets are full of the sound of vendors selling food from pushcarts or even from parked covered wagons. The air is filled with the smell of sizzling flesh, fruit and fish. In other parts of the city, ordinary laborers couldn't afford to buy their lunches, but here, soldiers and delvers and members of noble households have a bit more coin in their pocket.


----------



## Voca (Apr 22, 2007)

"I hope you had more luck than we did."


----------



## Filthy (Apr 23, 2007)

"I found some general information about ratlings, but nothing about a four armed one, sorry."


----------



## Wool (Apr 24, 2007)

Thurst nods in Mata's general direction, "Oh, aye. I have my doubts in the competency of that lot. High strung too."

"All we really know is that there is at least one four-armed variant and two underlings. I wouldn't be surprised if they make another attempt tonight, but our clients donnae seem inclined to wait that long."

After a moment of consideration Thurst continues, "And I suppose I donnae blame them. If I was that flighty and unreliable I would want someone else to clean up my problems too."


----------



## Vdou (Apr 25, 2007)

Ella comes stumbling out of the Delver's Library, having just tripped over the door frame, and her map case spills out onto the open road. She looks up to see her fellow Kunsterhaus mates.

"Oh!" Ella regains her composure and picks up the map case.

"Hello!" she beams a smile.

"We've got a map. Drawn by Master Kunstler's cousin oddly enough."


----------



## Wool (Apr 25, 2007)

Thurst snorts, "His cousin, eh? Maybe he should be the one doing this."


----------



## Voca (Apr 25, 2007)

"The bankers seemed terribly anxious that we 'solve their problem' as soon as possible. I wonder whether the plan to meet back there tomorrow morning was a wise one. Does anyone have any idea where Aeshen went?" Mata shivers slightly at the thought of a wrathful Master Kunstler.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking up at the early afternoon sky, Valana adds,"I think we should at least take a look at the sewer.  There's plenty of daylight left."


----------



## Aeshen (Apr 26, 2007)

Having nowhere else better to go Aeshen heads back to the library, hoping that some member of the group might actually be there.  He wasn't sure what he could contribute but plodding along none-the-less.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 27, 2007)

Hours after setting out, all six of those who set out from Kunstlerhaus this morning find themselves gathered once more outside the Delver's Guild Library and Maphouse in Oldtown.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Apr 27, 2007)

Mairan takes stock of everyone and sighs "Well, since we're all back here lets get back to the guildhall and take care of this creature."


----------



## Filthy (Apr 27, 2007)

Following Mairan back to the guildhouse, Valana asks, "Did you find out how big the four armed ratling was?  I read ratlings can be anywhere from gnome sized to ogre sized.  A four armed ogre sized ratling might be a problem."


----------



## Voca (Apr 27, 2007)

"The guards described them all as 'the little kind', even the four armed one. Given the size of the guards, I'm guessing dwarf-sized." Mata turns to Aeshen. "Did you find anything interesting out?"


----------



## Filthy (Apr 30, 2007)

"Well, that's good news.  Did they happen to mention what color it was?  An albino ratling is much smater and more dangerous that the others.  According to my research, anyway."


----------



## Wool (Apr 30, 2007)

"The guards werenae able to describe tha ratlings further. Small and smelly they said. Frankly, I am surprised they were even able to count 'em."


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 2, 2007)

Mairan shrugs while the group is walking and says "I wouldn't believe all the guards said, they're covering for themselves.  Some of what they said could be okay but I doubt everything was as they told it.  Lets just go in there and see what shakes out of that rat's nest."


----------



## Aeshen (May 2, 2007)

Aeshen informs the party what he learned from the sewer worker in regards to the cult's possible involvement and the knight's ousting of them.

He tells them about that guards possibly knowledge of where the den of the cult might be found before explaining to them the specifics of why he is covered in bat feces.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 2, 2007)

The guards at the Bankers' Guildhouse seem surprise when the group returns, although they grin and elbow each other, looking at Aeshen.

"What do you lot want?" one of them finally asks.


----------



## Filthy (May 3, 2007)

Looking around for a sewer entrance but failing to find one, Valana turns to address the guards. "We're ready to begin hunting for the ratling intruders.  Where is the closest sewer entrance?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 3, 2007)

The guards look at each other and finally point down different directions on Palace Road.

"The big metal disks in the ground."

"Or the grates."

"You only see those by the river."

"Or the sea."

"The sea's a way off, isn't it?"

"Yes, I was just saying, there is grates at the sea, too."

"Idiot."


----------



## Voca (May 3, 2007)

Mata turns to her companions and, at a volume low enough not to be heard by the guards, says "We could ask to go in through the room they broke into. See if there is a trail. They won't be happy to take down the barricade, but it might be the most efficient."


----------



## Filthy (May 3, 2007)

"The original job was to go in through the sewers, but I agree.  It could be tremendously helpful to go in through the guild house itself", Valana says, nodding in agreement.  "In any case, it can't hurt to ask."


----------



## Wool (May 4, 2007)

Having nothing to contribute, Thurst simply grunts in indifference.


----------



## Aeshen (May 4, 2007)

Aeshen is futiley attempting to shake and flick the guano off of himself.  He isn't paying a great deal of attention to the decision-making process and seems willing to go wherever the other party members lead him.


----------



## Vdou (May 4, 2007)

"The map showed that there are multiple connections between the sewer level and... deeper levels. I do not think it will matter too much where we enter."


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 4, 2007)

"Alright then, lets get to this."   Mairan walks towards whichever sewer entrance is nearest but not out in the open in front of the guildhall.


----------



## Voca (May 4, 2007)

Mata shrugs and falls in behind Mairan.


----------



## Filthy (May 4, 2007)

Valana looks back at the guild hall entrance for moment, then shrugs.  "Not likely to make a difference, anyway", she says, following the others to the sewer entrance.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 4, 2007)

Mairan offhandedly shrugs and says "They told Kunstler that they didn't want people seen going in from the inside, I don't think they'd have changed their mind."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 5, 2007)

Looking up and down the street, Mairan spots a large manhole cover half a block down Palace Road. The group clusters around it and examines it. It's approximately four feet across and appears to be made of iron.


----------



## Voca (May 5, 2007)

Is there an obvious way of lifting it?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 5, 2007)

There are two holes on either side of the plate. Scratches in the tarnish suggest they're used to pry up the cover.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 5, 2007)

Mairan nods at Thurst and asks "Can you pry this open with that hammer of yours?"


----------



## Wool (May 5, 2007)

Thurst says nothing, he simply kneels before the plate and begins to examine it closely, as if he  were making precise technical calculations in his mind. Before any onlookers can stop and laugh at the absurdity of the scene the dwarf unhooks his mechanical mace and gets to work.

The mace is unlike anything anyone in the group has seen before. With only a few subtle movements, and a fair bit of whirring and clicking, it is transformed into a shape more appropriate to the task at hand. Those watching are so caught up in trying to figure out what it is they are looking at they don't realize for several moments that the sewer entrance is open and ready.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 6, 2007)

"Ollom's straining bladder!" comes a voice. The group turns to see an immensely obese dwarf watchman hustling their way. His black whiskers start just below his eyes and conceal all of his lower face other than his red nose. "Have you taken leave of your senses? You Delvers can't just go around, opening up holes in the street! Get out of here, the lot of you!"


----------



## Vdou (May 6, 2007)

Startled by the Dwarf's cry, Ella drops the map case she had clutched under her arm. The case  spills onto the street ejecting the map up into the air. The case rolls towards the open sewer entrance and falls through.

*sploosh*

The map, meanwhile was caught by a slight gust of ocean breeze and flutters off into the crowd.

"Oh dear."

Ella chases off after the map, but trips over her staff sending her careening into the watchman.


----------



## Voca (May 6, 2007)

Startled by both the watchman and then again by the flying map case, Mata looks around in confusion for a moment. Once she realizes what has happened she chases after Ella's map.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 6, 2007)

Mairan watches Mata and Ella running off and sighs in dismay.  Addressing the watchman she asks, "So where exactly would you rather we take care of this business?"  

Mairan looks down the hole and peers about looking for the map case or anything else she can see through the shadows below.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 6, 2007)

The watchman sputters in frustration.

"Delver's Square! Or a basement! Or ...  or ..."

"Down by the river?" a guildhouse banker offers helpfully.

"Yes!"

"Or by the sea?"

"No, that's too far, don't be ridiculous."


----------



## Filthy (May 7, 2007)

Considering the dwarf's advice for a moment, Valana says, "Delver's Square is clear over in midtown.  The river is closer.  Just a ways north of where we are now."


----------



## Aeshen (May 7, 2007)

Aeshen nods thoughtfully, pondering the options. "Yea, I agree, the river is likely a shorter trip."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 7, 2007)

As Mata and Ella run after the errant map, Mairan peeks down into the sewer, eventually getting down on hands and knees to look inside.

The scroll tube rests half in the muck, and half on the dry -- or at least merely damp -- lip of the sewer.

The sewers are relatively dark, although here and there, thin streams of light pour down from the holes in other manhole covers. From here, they can see intersecting tunnels with cryptic designations carved into the walls, matching the diagrams read over in the library.

Although it's a less than lovely environment, the sewers are navigable and, at least so far, safe.


----------



## Filthy (May 8, 2007)

Kneeling down next to Mairan, Valana peers down into the darkness of the sewers.  After her initial curiosity is sated, she rises and addresses the dwarven guardsman.  "You know, the sewer is already open.  What could be the harm in letting us use the man hole?  After all, you would be here to close it up tight again after we descend."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 8, 2007)

The watchman sputters in outrage.

"Do I look like some Delver's valet? I have half a mind to drag you down to the watchhouse and put you on a work detail. Where are my manacles?"


----------



## Voca (May 10, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] As soon as we retrieve the map (assuming we do) Mata will head right back to the manhole, even if only to see the rest of the party dragged off to the watchhouse! [/sblock]


----------



## Wool (May 10, 2007)

Thurst sighs, "Now now, stop badgering the poor man. Cannae you see he has enough problems already? Porterhouse here probably near hada heart attack just running up te us."

Thurst skeptically eyes the general direction the case fell in and then warily glances around for Ella. "I'm surprised that daft girl didn't send him over the edge. Order must be preserved, at least we now have a landmark to look for when in the sewers." 

Turning his attention to the watchman, "With apologies good sir Chubbs, my companions can be rather rude, I'll fix this straight away." Upon returning the plate perfectly back to it's original position, Thurst turns back to the watchman and says slyly, "Oh and good luck with yer diet too. Be sure not to eat more than one boar and one horse a day. The city must pay you a lot, am I right?" Thurst guffaws and smiles to himself, obviously convinced he just pulled off an expert move of diplomatic finesse.

Thurst relentlessly continues, "I'll tell you what, if you ever see me in a tavern, say hallo and I'll buy you a drink. Then I can tell you all about my plan to replace this lot's innards with gears after they are all brutally killed by ratlings."

[sblock=ooc]Note: I am not trying to make the situation worse, the above is the result of Thurst needing to stay lawful, while also still being rude. It didn't seem right to simply apologize, he had to be insulting when he did it.

Also note that although Thurst is lawful, the order of machines is more important to him than society's laws. I wouldn't be adverse to him spitting in the face of a law he deems to ultimately be disruptive to true order. This just isn't one of them.   [/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 10, 2007)

"What? WHAT?!" the watchman, already straining his armor and tabard to their limits, looks like a powderkeg ready to explode, shoving himself forward until he's belly-to-belly with Thurst. "You'll have to replace your own innards, once they pull my foot out of your --"

He splutters with incoherent rage, grabbing for his manacles.

"You get out of here, this second, or, so help me, I'll drop you in the prison and leave you there until the Spire turns to dust!"


----------



## Filthy (May 10, 2007)

"Uhm ... yeah ... we're going this way." Valana says, trying to direct everyone north and away from the nearly apoplectic guardsman.

Smiling at Thurst,"Porterhouse", she says with a giggle once she's safely out of the hearing of the well fed dwarf.


----------



## Wool (May 10, 2007)

Thurst frowns, obviously disappointed. "Alright alright, as much as I would like to help you with your exercise regiment, I really have much too much work to do."

Thurst waves and follows after Valana while the furious watchman futilely tries to find his manacles. "So much for being polite eh? That poor git has lived with humans for too long."


----------



## Aeshen (May 10, 2007)

Aeshen wears an expression of casual disinterest as he watches the exchange between the dwarf and the party.  When the party decides to leave Aeshen shrugs slightly and plods along after them


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 10, 2007)

"My name's not 'Porterhouse!' It's Gutboy Barrelhouse -- AND I'M BIG-BONED!"


----------



## Filthy (May 10, 2007)

"Dragons are big boned.  He's big assed." Valana says, then quickly checking to make sure she's still out of earshot.


----------



## Vdou (May 10, 2007)

Ella returns to the group with the map, which looks worse for wear. "Well, I found it." Ella states very matter-of-factly. 

"There are a few footprints and some purple liquid spilled on the legend a little bit, but overall it looks ok."

Ella mutters a few Orcish curses under her breath and falls in line with the party.


----------



## Voca (May 10, 2007)

Mata catches up with the party, looking a bit confused. "So we aren't going down the sewers? And why did that watchman glare at me and put his hand threateningly on the manacles when I passed him?"


----------



## Aeshen (May 11, 2007)

Mairan seems amused by the exchange and somewhat impressed by Thurst's brave tactic. Following the group she hopes that an entry to the sewers is somewhere close to the direction they're going and if not a sewer entry then a pub or tavern at the very least.

She asks "Ella, do you think that map there holds anything that will help us getting down to this ratling?"


Ooc: I don't remember how to do the ooc tag and my computer is being fixed so I'm posting from Aeshen's and am staying logged in as him to be a courteous computer borrower.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 11, 2007)

Another manhole cover comes into few, although the street is getting busier and more trafficked as the group walks along.


----------



## Vdou (May 11, 2007)

"Well, it should certainly lead us into _something_. The map isn't very specific as to what we will find, and all other research we gathered at the Delver's Library was hardly very illuminating."


----------



## Aeshen (May 14, 2007)

Aeshen sighs slightly and nods in agreement to Ella. "Well,  at least your fruitless search didn't see you caked in bat leavings." To emphasis the point Aeshen pans his hands down his soiled leather gear, not that it would be possible to miss the stench wafting from the sticky white substance all over the sour elf.

Aeshen seems comfortable letting others lead him, confident the party will find a way into the sewers soon.


----------



## Filthy (May 15, 2007)

As she looks down Shadow Road, towards the river, Valana stops with a sudden idea.  "Ella, didn't you say there's an entrance in the old clock tower?", Valana says, pointing to the massive structure at the end of the street.  "That would certainly be closer than the river."


----------



## Voca (May 16, 2007)

Mata looks up at the clock tower and then at Ella. "That would certainly make it easier to find our way back to ..." she notices the crowds around her and remembers she is supposed to be discreet "ahem, back to our destination. Assuming the sewers follow the roads somewhat."


----------



## Vdou (May 16, 2007)

"Well according to the map, there is a way into the undercity through a crypt under the clock tower. We would have to pass through several layers of old undercity to get to a passage that should allow access to the sewer. So, either we just go down into the sewer, or we go traipsing around old crypts and who-knows-what to find a passage that may or may not -- depending on whether or not you have faith in a Kunstler -- end up where its supposed to." Ella frowns a little on the last sentence and continues on,

"Personally, I'd rather not traipse about old crypts... didn't you hear about what happened to Rory Fifthsqueel?"


----------



## Filthy (May 16, 2007)

"We could run into trouble either way, and at least the clock tower is only half the distance.  Besides, the clock tower is at least guarded.  The first few levels should at least be fairly safe.  The Lady knows what's in the sewers that far from here."


----------



## Voca (May 16, 2007)

Mata tries not to look too excited at the thought of traipsing through old crypts.


----------



## Wool (May 16, 2007)

Thurst completely ignores the party's conversation and interrupts with his own more important thoughts. "Hey! I remember that place! The city hired me to reinvigorate, reimagine, and re-uhh-navigate that tower a few years ago. Something about awakenin' the glory of the great something or another."

While talking Thurst begins walking towards the clocktower, oblivious to the desires of the party. "I told them to burn it down and build a new one. Then they fired me. I wonder what they decided to do instead."


----------



## Voca (May 16, 2007)

Her excitement at the thought of going through part of the undercity gets the best of her, and Mata takes off after Thurst.


----------



## Vdou (May 16, 2007)

Sheepishly, Ella puts her map away and follows in line.

"Well, I guess we'll deal with the horrors of the crypt. I wonder what age it is from? Perhaps there will be some relics from the Days of Blood? My father used to tell stories about Wizards that were forced underground to carry out their experiments..."

Ella pauses for a second, as if she has figured something out and then continues on...

"Well, its a fine place for ratlings at least."

[sblock=ooc]I'd like to make a knowledge roll against any local legends Ella might have overheard in her father's tavern relating to underground arcane shenanigans[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 16, 2007)

[sblock=Tales from the Tavern!]Between Ghul the Skull-King and all the other wizards that have had laboratories, vaults, lairs and crypts beneath the streets of Ptolus over the centuries, almost anything can be found down there.

There are strange living (or half-living) experiments, magical constructs waiting for new orders that will never come (and carrying out their final orders indefinitely), magical pollution, whole societies of former minions, dangerous traps and much worse.

And that's assuming one doesn't stumble across one of these wizards, or whatever's left of one ...[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (May 16, 2007)

Walking along next to Ella, Valana nods in agreement.  "Hopefully we'll find the ratling we're looking for."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 17, 2007)

As the group makes their way down Shadow Road, they pass over another manhole.

Further down the street, dire bats circle the top of the Clock Tower and its base is still surrounded by watchmen.


----------



## Filthy (May 17, 2007)

As she approaches the clock tower, Valana eyes the enormous bats warily.  "Glad we're going down and not up."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2007)

The watchmen turn from the sport of watching their fellows trying to evict the dire bats as the group approaches.

"Hey, the bard is back. Going to try again?" one grins at Aeshen.


----------



## Voca (May 18, 2007)

Mata looks at Aeshen in confusion. "Bard?"


----------



## Vdou (May 18, 2007)

Ella's face lights up.

"Oh! Sing us a song, Bard!"


----------



## Aeshen (May 20, 2007)

Aeshen chuckles at the guard "The first time through told me very loudly that I'm not really the sort to be evicting 200lb bats."  He directs his attention to his party before continuing, "I've been called worse then a bard so I take no offense, but if he heard me warble out a tune he'd know how wrong his assumption is."

"As for how we get to the ratlings? I'll take whichever way gets me into a warm bath faster" Aeshen finishes, careful to not touch the drying guano coating him.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 20, 2007)

Mairan wonders out loud "Are we getting closer to Delver's Square? Kunstler will have our heads if we don't take care of this soon."


----------



## Voca (May 20, 2007)

I believe we can enter the sewers through the clock tower Marian.


----------



## Vdou (May 21, 2007)

Ella seems a bit dismayed at the prospect of a warbly tune. 

"Oh, well let's get on with this then. The map says there should be an entrance inside here somewhere..."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 21, 2007)

The watchmen part with some grumbles about Delvers and let the group from Kunstlerhaus through and into the darkened lower level of the Clock Tower. The library research was correct: Ignored by the watchmen is a set of well-worn stone steps descending into the darkness below street level.


----------



## Filthy (May 22, 2007)

Standing at the top of the steps, looking down, Valana pauses.  "So ... who wants to go first?"


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 22, 2007)

Looking at the others to see if there are any eager volunteers, Mairan steps forward and says "I've never seen a rodent I was afraid of, I can move in first."   She turns and looks at the rest waiting to see if anyone stops her.


----------



## Wool (May 22, 2007)

Thurst continues to ignore his companions, lost in his own world of gears and schematics. As a matter of fact, during the trip to the tower and during the entire previous exchange he did nothing but explain in intricate detail how engineering can benefit "you". So caught up in his logic and explanations, the dwarf didn't even realize that the only person paying attention to him was a tragically confused gnome that thought Thurst was a tour guide teaching a seminar on how to get a job in the city.

Upon arriving at the tower, he abruptly ended his diatribe and marched straight in. "Bloody hell! This is what they fired me for? This was their grand idea? Add bats? Really? I didnae think this junk-heap could get any worse."

Snapping out of his reverie, Thurst notices Mairan and unapologetically returns to the task at hand. "Oh aye, right. Here let me help you." Thurst walks forward and begins to prod and push her down the steps.


----------



## Aeshen (May 22, 2007)

Aeshen moves in behind Mairan, subtely side-stepping the dwarf. "I don't want to be in the lead,  but I should be close to it - just to keep an eye open for any traps that might be lingering" he explains casually.

As they move in Aeshen stays alert for any sights or sounds that might tell him something.  He also seems to be scanning the area ahead of the party, as well as the walls, ceiling, and floor for anything amiss.


----------



## Voca (May 22, 2007)

Mata had been staring at the steps, not quite believing she was really going to get to go down them. Thurst's cursing brings her to her senses, and she falls in behind as they head down the steps, desperately trying to remember everything her grandfather ever said about dungeoneering.


----------



## Vdou (May 22, 2007)

Trailing behind a little while trying to follow her map, Ella steps carefully down into the dark.

"Mind your step, mind your step, mind your step" Ella repeats to herself.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 22, 2007)

The group descends into darkness. Below the clocktower, the steps end in what was probably a storeroom. A large hole has been knocked in the far wall, and all the debris long since moved away. Innumerable footprints mark a path between the hole and the staircase leading up to street level.

Some wag has chalked a message on the wall with faintly glowing chalk: "THIS WAY, ROOKIES!" with an arrow pointing into the hole.


----------



## Vdou (May 22, 2007)

Ella peers at the chalked message and footprints. "Hardly the road less traveled."


----------



## Filthy (May 22, 2007)

"Think of that as good news.  Hopefully most of the obstacles will be taken care of."


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 23, 2007)

Mairan chuckles at seeing the sign and grins saying "Well, if only they'd had one of those in the library we'd be a few hours ahead of things, at least they knew were were coming!  You keep an eye on that map and maybe you can make sure we keep heading in the right direction."   She walks through the hole and muses, "Lets go see what it says on the other side of that wall."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 23, 2007)

Mairan steps into what clearly was once a family tomb. But now the hollows that once held the honored dead are empty -- or at least, empty of bodies. Bits of trash, discarded by Delvers coming and going into the Dungeon now litter the stone shelves.

Graffiti also lines the tomb, from initials, to cryptic notes -- "J: Bring B to GS. We will wait for 3." -- to a declaration that someone named Lanolin should go sexually service himself.

In the middle of the room, a hole that was apparently once sealed by a sarcophagus lies open, and another stone staircase descends, this time into utter darkness unlit by the dim sunlight filtering down from street level.


----------



## Aeshen (May 23, 2007)

Aeshen follows a few steps behind Mairan, his eyes carefully scanning all the surfaces in the room - carefully noting anything that might indicate a trap or secret.


----------



## Vdou (May 23, 2007)

"Oh my. I.. suppose we'll be going down there. We'll need some light." 

[sblock=ooc]
I'd like to try and decipher the general direction and path that leads to the sewer on the map
[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (May 23, 2007)

"Sorry, I didn't bring any torches.  I was hoping there would be enough light for me to see by.  I hope that wasn't a mistake."

"I need both hands to use my bow, anyway.", Valana adds with a shrug.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 24, 2007)

Looking at the apprentices Mairan asks "Has Kunstler taught any of you how to make a little light for dark places... say like here?"
She tries to peer into the room to see if her eyes adjust to the lack of light and look for anything in the room.


----------



## Filthy (May 24, 2007)

"I can, but the effect last only a few minutes.  It won't be enough to get us to the guildhouse.  I do have a sunrod, but I was hoping to save it for an emergency since they're so so much easier to ignite than a torch."

"Some Delvers we turned out to be.  Did anyone bring a torch?  A lamp?  Or a lantern?"


----------



## Voca (May 24, 2007)

"I have a torch", says Mata, "though only one, since light isn't usually much of an issue for me". Mata peers down into the darkness to see if she can make out anything interesting.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 24, 2007)

[sblock=Mata and Thurst]The steps are crude, and were made by different hands than those that made the crypt. It seems to end in what looks like a natural tunnel that's been partially finished, which runs both east and west. There's more Delver graffiti down there.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (May 24, 2007)

"I have a couple torches..." Ella stares sheepishly at the ground "...but I thought it best not to carry the torch and map at the same time..."


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 25, 2007)

"Alright then well when the torches run out we can fire up the lantern I brought. Lets get going."  Mairan sighs, not seeming to have noticed that the lantern might be a good first option.


----------



## Filthy (May 25, 2007)

Taking an arrow from her quiver and nocking it, Valana replies, "After you."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 25, 2007)

By the light of Ella's sputtering and flickering torch, the group descends.

The steps are crude, and were made by different hands than those that made the crypt and the steps curve gently. They lead down to an uneven floor which proves to be a converted natural tunnel, heading east and west.

Here again there are signs that this is a well-trafficked path for Delvers. There's more graffiti from other adventurers.

The first reads "Giant's Staircase" and is underlined with an arrow pointing west and downward.

Several feet away, there's another painted message, "sewers," with an arrow pointing east beside it.

Below it is another message, "you must be this high to enter the sewers," which is followed by a response beneath it: "OK, I guess I'll go back up and enter your wife instead."

A final bit of graffiti is written still below that: "I've had his wife -- don't bother."


----------



## Filthy (May 25, 2007)

Stopping to read the directions, and the following graffiti, Valana mutters, "Charming."  That said, she continues east towards the sewers.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 26, 2007)

Maian continues towards the sewers as well musing out loud about the scrawls on the wall, "I wonder if they've invited her to the Delver's Guild for all the work she does for member's morale."


----------



## Aeshen (May 26, 2007)

Aeshen proceeds carefully, a few feet behind Mairan's back.  He doesn't contribute to the discussion over light, never needing an external lightsource.  He likely wouldn't have responded even if it concerned him - all of his attention locked on examining the immediate area they are walking through, looking for anything that may be of interest (or dangerous) to the party.


----------



## Voca (May 26, 2007)

Mata falls in with the others, focusing on what lies in front of them, hoping that she might catch anything in the shadows that the torch doesn't reveal.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 28, 2007)

The tunnel eventually ends at a ragged opening that leads -- based on the smell -- into the sewers.


----------



## Aeshen (May 28, 2007)

Aeshen continues to stay in the second position, a few steps behind Merran as she enters the sewers.


----------



## Filthy (May 28, 2007)

While waiting for the others in front of her to climb into the sewers, Valana gets a strong whiff of the stench.

"Ugh, no wonder the ratlings live down here.  No one wants to come down here to get rid of them", she says, wrinkling her nose in disgust.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 29, 2007)

Walking forward cautiously, seemingly unconcerned by the sewer stench, Mairan continues on ahead.


----------



## Voca (May 29, 2007)

Mata falls in behind Aeshen, looking ahead excitedly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 29, 2007)

Working their way along the dry shelf on one side of the flow, the group finds themselves almost immediately at an intersection.


----------



## Vdou (May 29, 2007)

Ella consults her map.

"Well, I suppose we should just follow the stench. But I'm not sure which one we should follow".

[sblock=ooc]
If this intersection is on the map, where does it look like the two paths go?

Any chance of getting some kind of reproduction of this map?   [/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 29, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Argh, producing a map would take me a long, long time with everything that's going on with me, like moving and the baby imminent. If someone wants to make/adapt a real-world sewer map that's based on a grid system, I'll take it and modify it and post it, though.

Ella cannot tell which direction is which down here. "Straight" and "left" are the choices as far as she can tell.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (May 29, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
I totally understand. I'll just wing it until I can find something suitable.
[/sblock]

"Well, the path straight ahead smells a little less of sulfur, so perhaps we should go that way".


----------



## Filthy (May 30, 2007)

Taking a small piece of chalk from her belt pouch, Valana retraces the groups steps down the tunnel.  After about ten feet, she reaches up, standing on her tip toes, to make a small arrow indicating the groups passage on the right side of the sewer wall as high up as she can reach.  Repeating the process, she similarly marks the tunnel in the direction the group continues with.

"With any luck, the marks will be up out of the ratlings line of sight and go unnoticed.  Even if they don't, they should be too far up for the smaller ones to reach."

[sblock=ooc]If the group goes straight, she marks the straight tunnel.  If left, she marks the left tunnel.  Always on the right side and as high as she can reach.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (May 30, 2007)

Thurst continues to follow the group without comment or protest.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (May 30, 2007)

Mairan trudges on checking periodically for any movement or anything suspicious as they advance.


----------



## Voca (May 30, 2007)

Mata peers at Ella's map when she takes it out, looking for land marks.

[sblock=ooc]Do I have any clue which way is which? Why didn't I buy a compass![/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 31, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Glad you asked! Turns out that dwarves can tell direction underground!

One branch goes west, the other south.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Jun 1, 2007)

Mata asks Ella if she can see the map for a second.

[sblock=ooc]I'll compare the map to the intersection we are at. Can I tell which way we should go?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 1, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]It looks like west and eventually north, at a later intersection.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 1, 2007)

Aeshen allows the dwarven party members to lead him through this envoirment, since they clearly seem comfortable with the navigation of it.  He keeps himself alert as he inspects the area around the party for anything of interest that might show a trap, secret enterance, or similiar hidden items of interest.


----------



## Voca (Jun 1, 2007)

"The west leg is the one we want Mairan." Mata gestures down the appropriate passage way. "Glad you found that map Ella, this would be much harder without it".


----------



## Vdou (Jun 1, 2007)

"Mata, if you can tell where we are going, perhaps you should make some markings on the map as well."

Ella smiles at Mata "We should all thank Master Kunstler's cousin for the map." 

Ella pauses.

"I still can't get over what a conincidence it is that Master Kunstler's cousin drew the same map we are using for an errand."

Ella shakes her head and slowly follows.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jun 1, 2007)

"Well then, lets move on."  She moves ahead and adds, "Maybe the ratling was a pet Kunstler enhanced and his cousin brought it down here when it got too big for the household." Mairan chuckles at the thought and keeps moving ahead until she's told to go in another direction.


----------



## Wool (Jun 2, 2007)

Thurst shifts uncomfortably, but keeps his thoughts to himself. Coincidences are not something the methodical dwarf has learned how to appreciate.

[sblock=ooc]Just how much does Thurst know about the squabble between Kunstler and his cousin?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]No one in the household has ever heard the cousin mentioned by name, although "[obscenity][obscenity][obscenity][obscenity] member of my family" can sometimes be overheard in rants.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 5, 2007)

As the group pushes on into the dimness and dankness, they listen to the sounds filtering down from the streets above, but there are also mysterious noises coming from the other passageways. Some of them can be identified as someone using the sewer for its intended purpose, but others, like the sound of a woman laughing or what sounds like dozens of tiny mouths gnawing on something hard, are more mysterious.

The group is only about halfway to the Bankers' Guild, according to the map.


----------



## Vdou (Jun 6, 2007)

"This place is horrid. Can I go back to the Library?"


----------



## Filthy (Jun 6, 2007)

Hearing the unknown woman's laughter echo through the tunnel, Valana mutters, "At least someone is having a good time."  After the laughter fades away, Valana shakes her head and continues following the others through the passageway.


----------



## Vdou (Jun 6, 2007)

"Probably Master Kunstler's sister-in-law" Ella says through a frown.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jun 7, 2007)

"Well we're getting closer to finishing the further we go on."   Mairan keeps on moving towards their goal.


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 8, 2007)

Aeshen looks toward the passageway with the laugher remorsefully,  sure that at it's source he'd find one of the myriad of places he'd rather be then skulking through a sewer.  Sighing unhappily and resigned to his fate Aeshen resumes his vigil, keeping alert for anything that may interest the party.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 9, 2007)

The group pauses, looking at the map, trying to determine whether to take this tunnel north or the next one, when Aeshen spots a missing portion of the wall, the shadows creating a black mouth in one wall by the flickering firelight. The flames leap and jump, and he gets a momentary glimpse of what looks like statuary in the hollow.


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 10, 2007)

Aeshen motions for the group to stop, "Hold,  that wall isnt everything it appears.  Mairan, take us in that direction and I think you'll find another room"


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jun 11, 2007)

Mairan looks slightly unconvinced of Aeshen's proclamation and replies "I think you and Thurst would be well suited to the task.  I'm sure if there's anything that needs, adjusting or opening or well, operating, Thurst would be our best choice.  You, of course, can check for any hidden dangers."  Mairan seems pleased with herself having attempted to delegate this responsibility away.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 12, 2007)

Valana steps back and slightly to the side, giving her a clear line of fire into the darkened room.  Drawing her bow back, she points an arrow into the darkness, waiting for the others to go in.  Or for something to come out.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2007)

The torchlight reveals a squared depression in the north sewer wall, showing construction of an obviously different era and maker than the Imperial soldiers who built the sewer tunnels around Dalenguard.

The space ends with the conspicuous outline of a large stone door that does not look to have been opened in centuries. The door has no obvious ring or other mechanism to own it.

To either side of the door on the side walls of the alcove are intricate bas-reliefs, partially obscured by slime and other flora growing in the dank sewers.


----------



## Voca (Jun 13, 2007)

Mata inspects the bas-reliefs to see if she recognizes any of the images.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 13, 2007)

From her vantage point out in the tunnel, Valana watches as Mata looks around the room.

"Find something?"


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 13, 2007)

Aeshen proceeds into the revealed space cautiously, following a few yards behind Mata.  He is wary of everything and is watching the floors, statues, and ceiling for any signs of treachery.  If he makes it as far as the door he begins surveying it - looking for likely hidden latches... or traps.  He continues his careful inventory again in reverse, checking everywhere in the room - and particularly the reliefs, for any sign of hidden device.


----------



## Vdou (Jun 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I'd like to roll a knowledge check for recognizing any of the symbols or images depicted in the bas-relief.
[/sblock]

Ella squints as she looks at the bas-relief.

"Hmm"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 13, 2007)

Mata, Aeshen and Ella inspect the bas-reliefs:

The stone door depicts a robed woman, with only her tear-streaked lower face visible beneath her hood, administering a potion to a shrouded, skeletal corpse upon a bier. Behind them, an open sarcophagus awaits.

On the left-hand wall, a tall, life-sized bas-relief of the crying woman is carved. Her face is streaked with tears, but her face is composed and her manner is serious.

Finally, on the right-hand wall a life-sized skeleton wrapped in funeral shrouds is carved into the wall. The grooves of the carving are so deep, it looks as though the skeleton is about to step out of the wall. His bony arms are folded across his chest and his lower jaw hangs open, as though he were speaking or singing.

[sblock=Ella]Nothing on the knowledge checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Jun 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Am I able to determine what race the skeletons are/were?
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 13, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Am I able to determine what race the skeletons are/were?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]The carving appears to be of a human skeleton.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 14, 2007)

Aeshen takes in the scene around him with casual interest before he resumes his examination.  He checks the door first for any obvious entry method before exploring the sculptures on the walls.  He carefully probes the mouth of the skeleton carving and the nooks between the bones, gliding his fingers over the rough surfaces.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=Aeshen]The door in the north wall is a fake -- not only has it not opened in centuries, it's _never_ opened.

The skeleton bas-relief's mouth is far deeper than it first appeared and it feels as though the mouth has some sort of tube at the back of it, forming an artificial throat.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 14, 2007)

Upon finding out the door isn't all it seems Aeshen informs the party "We won't be getting anywhere through there - it's not really a door." 

He continues on to probe the sculpture of the skeleton.  As his fingers gently survey the sculpture's mouth his eyes register slight alarm "Hold", he tells the others "There is a tube here.  Presumably to pour something into" he continues, motioning to the picture on the faux door.  "Still it very well could be a release valve for a poison or gas.  Everyone sit tight while I ensure we aren't in danger" Aeshen finishes, motioning for the party to hold still while he confirms the 'throat' isnt an element of some elaborate trap.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 14, 2007)

Still waiting out in the sewer tunnel, Valana scans up and down the tunnel, keeping watch for anything approaching.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=Aeshen]The throat appears to be a wide downward sloping tube. Aeshen can tell no more.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Jun 14, 2007)

Ella chirps from the back... "Pour some water down its throat."


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 14, 2007)

Aeshen glances over to Ella before speaking "This tube is too wide, and honestly, too obvious, to be part of anything sinister."

"Ella is on the right track I believe, based on the art here it looks like we're supposed to give him a drink - Hopefully water will suffice because I think our friend on the door over there is giving him something slightly more potent  ...Likely poison to enduce a painless death" He finishes, waiting for the party to offer some advice.


----------



## Vdou (Jun 15, 2007)

"Well he _does _look a tad dehydrated."


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jun 15, 2007)

Mairan prepares herself to defend the party if something unexpected should happen while the skeleton is rehydrated.  She readies her longsword and shield as she watches the others examining the skeleton.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 16, 2007)

Growing restless while the others inspect the skeletal sculpture, Valana again uses a piece of chalk to indicate passage deeper down the tunnel.  That done, she cautiously steps down the tunnel, careful not to leave sight of the room and definitely not beyond earshot.


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 18, 2007)

Hearing no objections Aeshen pulls the stopper from his waterskin and begins to dribble a little bit of the fluid into the skeleton's eternally open mouth.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 18, 2007)

At first, the water does nothing, but as Aeshen pours more into the mouth of the skeleton, there's a soft sound of rock grinding on rock. After a moment, the skeleton shudders and a secret door, with the skeleton in the middle of it, swings back, revealing a black corridor.

Visible by torchlight, the following is engraved on the floor of the passageway that has been revealed: "Blurrah, take away our tears, comfort us in this hour of our deepest sorrow."


----------



## Filthy (Jun 20, 2007)

Finding nothing of note further down the sewer tunnel, Valana returns to the rest of the group.

"I went a little further down the tunnel, but didn't find anyt--", she stops when she sees the open door in the back of the room.  "Looks like you all found something."

Valana stops to read the engraving on the floor before following the others in.

[sblock=ooc]Can I get a knowledge roll to see what Valana knows about Blurrah?  Like her role/what she's the goddess of?  I know who she is, but I want to make sure I'm not metagaming.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Jun 20, 2007)

For the past several minutes Thurst Steamhammer has been locked in a contest of wills with his most daunting opponent yet. Politely ignored by his more patient group members, an occasional curse can be heard as the soot-stained dwarf wrestles with his mechanical mace. Fine by all outside appearances, Thurst is nevertheless dissatisfied with the contraptions apparent lack of performance.

Upon hearing the sound of grinding rock, Thurst looks up. "Oh, you got it working did you?" 

Eyeing the new passage askance, "Not te be a sour grape, this is intersting and all, but do we have any reason to believe this is where we wanna go?"

"And just what is a Blurrah?"


[sblock=ooc]I'm a bit stupid, I don't know how what little research Thurst did is relevant now. I suppose do a knowledge check to compare what he thinks he learned from the schematics with Ella's map and with their current location? Does that even make sense? I don't know!   He knows how far is up, maybe he can guess which hill he is under![/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Thurst's research helped get them to the right area. Without it, you'd be halfway down the Giant's Staircase, up to your ears in dark elves or worse.

Valana knows nothing about Blurrah, but Mata read something about her in the Runewardens' journal back in the library.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 20, 2007)

"Hmmm", Aeshen ponders to noone in particular. "Well, what do you guys think? Shall we continue on to see if this passage is related to our rat problem?", he continues.  

"Personally I'd like to see what's down here - if nothing else we might find something worth selling"


----------



## Vdou (Jun 20, 2007)

"This stinks like swamp cheese." Ella looks unsettled but continues...

"I wonder if this rat even exists. I doubt a rat would be intelligent enough to figure out how to open this passage."


----------



## Voca (Jun 20, 2007)

"Blurrah is the Goddess of Comfort in Sadness", says Mata. "The Runewarden's mention her shrine being here. The Order of the Ancient Egg thought the transmuter's laboratory was in this vicinity too, though they never found it." 

She pauses, looking at Thurst.

"I have no idea if we want to go here or not. But I can't helping thinking, transmuter, four-armed ratling, transmuter, four-armed ratling."


----------



## Wool (Jun 21, 2007)

Thurst simply raises an eyebrow. "Whelp, I s'ppose you do have a point." Pausing a moment in thought before continueing, "You lot realize what this means donn you? It means we are smarter than these orderly egg fellows!"  Thurst convieniently forgets that he had little to do with the discovery.

Turning to Aeshen, "Limited time offer lad, get yourself banged up by some traps or some ornery transmuter and you just might receive a gift of restoration from the Mother. How do ye like the sound of that?"


----------



## Vdou (Jun 21, 2007)

"Uhm..." Ella pauses.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jun 21, 2007)

"Well if we find a transmuter type down here, all the better, it will save us another errand.  Check it out to make sure we're okay Aeshen and lets get going."


----------



## Vdou (Jun 21, 2007)

Ella glances at Thurst wide eyed "_Orderly Egg fellows?_"

"Silly Dwarf." Ella laughs, lets out a slight snort and promptly drops her torch which bounces and rolls down the dark corridor touching off the frayed loose edges of Ella's robe, and almost catching the map.

Ella quickly moves to brush out the small fire and chases after her torch.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 21, 2007)

"This may just be Kunstler's family crypt, but we may as well check it out.  Better to do it now than have to come back."


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 22, 2007)

Aeshen examines the entryway for any sign of trap or device before slowly proceeding down the hall "Stay back a few steps - if I miss something here it could be very bad for anyone too close to me", he tells the group.   He is alert to any sign of passage, device, or trap on the floor, walls, or ceiling.


----------



## Voca (Jun 22, 2007)

Mata glances at Valana to make sure she still has her chalk, and gets ready to fall in behind Mairan.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 22, 2007)

The five foot wide corridor goes only about 10 feet before turning left, where it continues on into darkness.

Ella recovers and raises her torch, and both she and Aeshen can clearly see lots of tracks in the tunnel. They're similar to those of rats -- a sight in Ptolus common enough for everyone to recognize them at a glance -- but rats the size of halflings. At least one set of tracks is as big as a human's footprint.


----------



## Voca (Jun 22, 2007)

Mata looks down at the tracks with everyone else and then says "I guess that settles the 'should we go this way' question."


----------



## Vdou (Jun 22, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Are there any marks on the walls, or just tracks on the floor as if it was only used as a passageway?[/sblock]

"So... do you think it's a rat-man, or a man-rat? Whatever it is, we must be hot on its tail."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 22, 2007)

[sblock=The walls]The walls are nondescript and do not seem to have any tracks on them or other unusual markings.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Ringo, do I remember anything relevant the Runewarden's said about the shrine? All you told me way back when was that it was here.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]That's about it, other than Blurrah is the goddess of Comfort in Sorrow, and is mostly concerned with comforting those who have lost loved ones to death and similar tragedies. The Runewardens were looking for something more exciting.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Jun 26, 2007)

"I agree, this looks promising.  Let's keep moving."


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 26, 2007)

Aeshen examines the tracks before turning towards Mairan "Keep close,  I may need to be whisked out of harm's way soon" He says before continuing down their chosen path.  He continues his vigilence, watching for any subtle differences in the floor, ceiling, or walls as he slowly proceeds into the darkness.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 26, 2007)

The dark passageway turns north, and after 15 feet, turns right again, ending at a solid wooden door.


----------



## Aeshen (Jun 26, 2007)

Aeshen approaches the door cautiously, extremely wary of traps.  Upon reaching it he begins his meticilous examination - not allowing the others to approach until he is confident that the door isn't more than it appears.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 27, 2007)

The door is unlocked and apparently free of booby traps.

Interestingly, it appears to be new.


----------



## Vdou (Jun 27, 2007)

"Shouldn't we just knock?"


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jun 27, 2007)

Mairan looks towards the door and moves to walk through weapons ready. 
 "If we knock it only gives them a second to get ready, and we might need that second."   
If anyone speaks up to stop or if Aeshen finds any traps Mairan will stop.


----------



## Vdou (Jun 27, 2007)

"Gives who a second to get ready? Do you hear something  on the other side?"


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jun 28, 2007)

"Whoever you were knocking for, that's who."


----------



## Vdou (Jun 29, 2007)

"Well, it's not very polite to just walk in on people. Even if they *DO* live _down here_." Ella shivers.


----------



## Voca (Jun 29, 2007)

Mata looks at Ella as if she has gone slightly mad, and then turns to Mairan and Aeshen. "Let's keep moving."


----------



## Wool (Jun 29, 2007)

Thurst ignores the odd conversation, and turns his attention to watching the group's rear.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 1, 2007)

As an awkward pause settles on the group, everyone can hear the sounds of muffled conversation through the door.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 2, 2007)

Mairan whispers to Aeshen "Go see if you can make out what they're saying and how many are over there."


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 3, 2007)

(Aeshen posting from Fyrie's computer)

Upon hearing the voices, Aeshen shushes the party.  He procedes to place his ear to the door, trying to make out what is being said in the room.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=Aeshen posting from Fyrie's computer]There are several voices having what sounds like a calm conversation. Aeshen does not know the language, but he hears Draconic used regularly by the apprentices and Master Kunstler, and this sounds like it.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 3, 2007)

Aeshen moves toward the party, backing quietly away from the door. "I'm no expert,  but I think they are speaking Draconic - it sounds relatively calm in there", Aeshen whispers. "Does anyone speak Draconic?  If not I believe our diplomatic options are spent..."


----------



## Vdou (Jul 3, 2007)

"I do." Ella heads toward the door with purpose


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=What Ella hears]It is indeed Draconic. The following conversation is muffled, but audible:

"Six."

"Ha, you lose!"

"Damn."

"Four."

"Good luck with that."

"Shut up, I'm rolling."

"They're loaded anyway."

"Ha! You lose again!"

"Shut up already!"[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Jul 3, 2007)

Ella listens intently for a moment and turns to face the group. 

"For the life of me I don't understand the appeal of games involving dice." Ella softly mutters to herself.

[sblock=ooc]Is there any way to tell from the intonation or dialect what species is speaking?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Ella doesn't have sufficient contact with species other than PHB player races to identify others. Plus, Draconic is very sibilant anyway, so everyone hisses constantly and sounds like they have a mouth full of drool, whatever their species.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Jul 3, 2007)

Ella heads back over to the group, out of earshot of the door... and things behind it.

"I heard at least two different voices, sounded like they were playing a game of dice."

Ella pauses a moment.

"So, I suppose you could probably gain an advantage of surprise... or we could be polite..."


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 4, 2007)

Edit: <removing :Mairan looks expectantly at Ella, "Understand anything?" she whispers.> Didn't see the reply right before.


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 4, 2007)

Aeshen looks around for someone to offer an opinion on the situation,  hearing none he whispers, "I say we go in ready for a fight,  if it turns out there is nothing more ominious in there then a trio of gnomes at dice we can always sheath our weapons and appologize..."


----------



## Voca (Jul 4, 2007)

Mata nods in agreement with Aeshen.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 5, 2007)

"I still think we should knock" Ella says sheepishly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]So, is Aeshen opening the door?[/sblock]


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 7, 2007)

Mairan looks at the door and at her companions, after a moment of consideration she says, "I'm not knocking for a couple pieces of gambling crap, I think I'll lead the way.  So long as you", she nods at Aeshen "don't think there's anything funny, or painful about the door itself."


----------



## Wool (Jul 7, 2007)

Continueing his vigil, Thurst doesn't care what is on the other side of the door. Contenting himself to patience, he decides it might be prudent to hang back when the others enter the room.


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 9, 2007)

"Other then being new there is nothing exceptional about that door", Aeshen whispers to Mairan


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 10, 2007)

Mairan checks to make sure that everyone is ready and moves to open the door.  She has her weapon drawn but as she walks through the door she tries to look non-threatening to the pair inside.  As she enters the room she takes stock of the area and looks for the most defensible area in the area closest to her.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 10, 2007)

Mairan opens the door and the group is assaulted by the smell of rot and garbage.

She finds herself in the corner of a wide chamber, with two other doors -- one to her right along the wall and one in the opposite corner of the square room. Each door is located beneath a lofty arch. Every corner of the room is heaped with rotting garbage, feces and unidentifiable masses of trash and refuse.

The room clearly serves as a guard room, for a group of ratlings sit around a chalk circle on the floor, playing with bones. They wear piecemeal leather armor (which look like castoffs stolen from garbage piles or the bodies of dead Delvers) and spears are within easy reach.

Looking on with a scowl is another ratling in rusty chain armor and hefting a corroded mace.

On the far wall, a heavy disk the color of dark gold and scored with many dents hangs from a pair of hooks. Beside it hangs a metal rod with padding on one end.

Looking up at Mairan, the ratlings squeal, and the spellcasters in her group can catch a word of two in Draconic mixed in with orders shouted in unintelligible Rattish by the ratling in the chain armor. All of them scramble for their weapons and leap to their feet.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 10, 2007)

"Marian... What was that sound?"


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 10, 2007)

Aeshen follows Mairan into the room, quickly taking in the scene before him.  He steps to the left, allowing a small rise of garbage to obscure him from the ratlings' eyes.  He sprints unseen to the gong as quickly and quietly as possible.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 10, 2007)

"Oh, rats!"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 10, 2007)

Aeshen said:
			
		

> Aeshen follows Mairan into the room, quickly taking in the scene before him.  He steps to the left, allowing a small rise of garbage to obscure him from the ratlings' eyes.  He sprints unseen to the gong as quickly and quietly as possible.



[sblock=ooc]There is no cover sufficient to doing that; the garbage is ankle-height for the most part, moving up to knee-height. You can try it as Hide and Move Silently rolls, but it won't be particularly easy, especially sprinting.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Jul 10, 2007)

Mata steps into the room and grabs a small item from her component pouch as she starts to mutter a few words, her stare firmly fixed on the chain mail wearing ratling.

[sblock=ooc]I'm going to attempt to cast Daze on the chain mail wearing one - taking the leadership out for a round seems like a reasonable strategy for gaining the upper hand.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 10, 2007)

Aeshen realizes his initial plan won't work.  Hoping the gong is there in the event the group is overwhelmed he takes a more cautious route, using the shadows cast by the garbage to slowly edge his way toward the sinister metal disk.  

OOC: If none of the Ratlings seems to be heading immediately towards the gong I will go as slowly and carefully as possible to get there.  If necessary I will crawl military-style on my elbows and stomach.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 10, 2007)

Ella rushes to secure her map, and ready her staff for battle. Deftly stowing the map in her pack, Ella reaches out for her staff and drops her torch which rolls into the room and comes to rest at the foot of one of the refuse piles.


----------



## Filthy (Jul 11, 2007)

Valana takes a short step back from the doorway, giving the others space to pile into the room.  Nocking an arrow she fires an arrow at a nearby ratling.

[sblock=OOC]5' step directly back from the door so she still has a line of fire into the room, but so that others have room to get by.  Target is any ratling she has a clean shot at without endangering the other party members, with a preference to 1) chain mail ratling, 2) any ratling charging the door, 3) any ratling going for the gong, 4) any other ratling[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Jul 11, 2007)

Thurst casually draws his Dragon Pistol, but makes no move to enter the fray. Instead he takes a position near the doorway that lets him monitor both the room and the sewers behind them.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 11, 2007)

Mairan charges the leader of the ratlings wearing the chain armor and attacks.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 18, 2007)

As Mata begins to cast her spell, Aeshen ducks behind her, taking advantage of her shadow and the confusion of others preparing for battle to begin edging around the room, hoping no ratling eyes are upon him.

Mata's spell finishes, and the armored ratling blinks in confusion, unable to figure out what to do momentarily. Valana's arrow flies past the same ratling, but soars off into the darkness without striking home.

Leaping over Ella's torch, Mairan roars into the room, slashing at the armored ratling before his companions can react. He squeals in pain, stumbling back a half step.

The ratlings, now armed and ready, prepare to attack.

[sblock=ooc]Mairan does 6 points of damage to the armored ratling.

FIRST COMBAT ROUND ENDS. Anyone who has not posted their action before 6 p.m. PST on Wednesday (or later, if I post after that) goes after the ratlings. Otherwise, the earlier you post, the earlier you go in the initiative order.

The armed and armored ratling leader would have attacked this round, if not for the _daze_ spell.

Sorry for the delay. Newborn baby stuff makes running combats a real catch-as-catch can proposition.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Jul 18, 2007)

Ella readies her staff, reaches into her pocket and begins an incantation.

[sblock=ooc]
Ella will cast _grease _on the group of unarmed ratlings
[/sblock]


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 18, 2007)

Mairan continues her assault on the ratling hoping that Ella doesn't knock her over or stumble between her and the ratling.  Seemingly less reserved than she's been since leaving Kunstler's house an outburst of frustration erupts as she unleashes on the ratling.


----------



## Voca (Jul 18, 2007)

Mata lifts her crossbow and fires a bolt at the chainmail wearing ratling.

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming its possible for me to get a good shot. If not I'll pick a handy nearby ratling and take a shot at him.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Jul 18, 2007)

Unable to get a clear shot at the chain mail clad ratling without endangering Mairan, Valana fires an arrow at the closest ratling.


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 18, 2007)

Aeshen uses the chaos of the fight to continue his unnoticed progress towards the gong - trying desperately to ensure that any ratling who bolts for it will have to go through him first to ring it.


----------



## Wool (Jul 18, 2007)

Thurst snorts in mock disgust, as if amazed the ratlings are still alive. The pragmatic dwarf takes a second look at the ratlings' weapons and then glances at his party members, as if considering just how much of an inconvienience it will be for him if he doesn't step in.

Sighing in defeat, Thurst searches for a clear shot on one of the smaller ratlings. He doesn't have the patience for any squalling patients just yet.

[sblock=ooc]I didn't think I would be needed for this fight. I'm still not sure if I am, but I also really don't want any of these 4 hp squishies to get stabbed by a spear.   

I guess if Valana and Mata end up killing the two smaller ones, Thurst should hold his fire. I think Mairan can probably take a hit or two from the other one. Right? I don't know.   


[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 19, 2007)

Ella, clutching her staff, creates a slippery patch of grease beneath one of the ratlings. The creature squeals in frustration, but carefully begins walking toward the edge of the patch, his hands and tail all extended for maximum balance.

Mairan lifts her opponent off the ground with her next sweep of the borrowed longsword, and vile-smelling blood sprays all over her and much of the room. Incredibly, the creature is still alive, albeit just barely, and it squeaks out what sounds like an order before landing heavily on the floor.

Mata's crossbow bolt sails past one of the now-approaching ratlings, but Valana's arrow does not. It thuds into the creature's chest, which screams in outrage, lowers its spear and charges at her.

As Aeshen slips toward the gong, the order barked by the armored ratling becomes clear, as one of the ratlings turns from the group of intruders and heads toward the gong himself. If he breaks cover and runs after him, he should be able to catch the creature before it can ring the gong.

Sighing to himself, Thurst points at the charging ratling and squeezes the pistol. The creature's head vanishes in an explosion of lead and gore.

The armored ratling wastes no time once he returns to the earth, swinging his heavy mace at Mairan's leg, cracking her on the thigh.

Two ratlings advance toward the door, specifically toward Valana and Thurst, but the third remaining unarmored ratling squeals something and bolts for the door on the far side of the room.

One leaps forward, thrusting at the same time, and Valana has the surreal experience of watching the speartip puncture her ribs. She wonders idly how clean the ratling's weapon is before she falls backwards, unconscious.

The other remaining ratling leaps forward to stab at Thurst, but the dwarf easily parries the attack with the barrel of his pistol.

[sblock=ooc]Mairan gets a confirmed critical hit for a total of 11 points of damage. Ouch.

Valana does 2 points with an arrow, Thurst does 6 with a bullet. One ratling down.

Mairan takes 3 points of damage from the mace.

Valana takes 6 points of damage. She is now at -1 hit points and bleeding out. She will die in 9 rounds.

ROUND ENDS. Ratlings take their next actions at 4 p.m. PST Friday, if I'm not distracted by in-laws again.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 20, 2007)

Aeshen curses to himself in Aquan, simultaneously drawing his rapier and bolting from cover to intercept the Ratling before it reaches the gong.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 20, 2007)

Mairan steadies herself after the blow and focuses on attacking the creature.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 20, 2007)

Ella, frustrated by the ineffectiveness of her spell and concerned for her comrade spits out a curse in orcish and begins to cast another spell.

[sblock=ooc]
Ella will cast Mage Hand on her torch and fling it on the greasy floor under the ratling
[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Jul 20, 2007)

Sliding down the wall into unconsciousness, Valana mumbles, "That didn't work out so well ..."


----------



## Wool (Jul 21, 2007)

Thurst grits his teeth at seeing Valana go down. Knowing he doesn't have time to reload his weapon or go to her aid, he settles himself in to withstand the two ratlings' attacks.

Thurst yells at the second ratling, hoping to distract it from Valana's fallen body. "Hey whiskers, your mother smells like swamp cheese!"[sblock=ooc]
If his shield isn't out, have him use the move command to ready it. If it is already out, have him move to shield Valana and avoid flanking.

Total defense. If I understand this correctly I should live, hopefully, maybe.

I don't know what consequences there will be for not chasing after that other rat, but these two have done enough damage already!

[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Jul 21, 2007)

Mata cringes at seeing Valana drop, but knowing that the ratling running for the door could well bring more she reaches for the component bag again and starts to mutter.

[sblock=ooc]Going to cast Sleep centered on the ratling running for the door, hoping that I have time to finish the cast before he makes it.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2007)

Cursing and breaking from cover, Aeshen charges after the ratling headed for the gong. He catches up to him, but his attempted thrust between the creature's shoulder blades goes awry, the point of his rapier skidding across the greasy leather rags the creature is wearing.

Mairan slashes again, but the ratling, gravely wounded as he is, parries the sword. The creature squeals something in Rattish, and it sounds like gloating to her.

Ella's magical hand grasps and tosses the torch into the middle of the greasy patch on the floor, but she's still an apprentice, and the conjured grease is vanishing even as the torch drops to the floor.

Valana slips to the floor, her blood leaking out at an alarming rate. She's not awake to see it, but Thurst steps over her, unslinging his shield and taunting the ratlings into attacking him, not her.

Mata is sure her _sleep_ spell is cast perfectly -- Kunstler would likely have given her one of his rare words of praise, had he seen it -- but the escaping ratling shakes off the effect and slams his way out of the room, into the darkened corridor beyond. Nearby, the ratling that Aeshen is attacking similarly shakes off the effect, although it was seemingly a close thing there for a moment.

Everything seems to move in slow motion for Aeshen for a moment, as the fleeing ratling takes his spear and swings it at the gong. He braces himself for an unholy clamor, but the blow sounds muted and the dented disk just swings idly back and forth, hardly making any sound at all.

The ratling leader swings his mace at Mairan's face, but she parries the blow away.

Thurst gets what he wanted: The full attention of both remaining ratlings, and both find their spears harmlessly thunking into his shield.

[sblock=ooc]Ouch, both ratlings in the area of effect for the _sleep_ spell made their saving throw to resist. One barely, one hugely.

Valana is now at -2 hit points and bleeding out. She will die in 8 rounds.

ROUND ENDS. Ratlings take their next actions after tomorrow night's school board meeting, so any time before 11 p.m. PST.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Jul 23, 2007)

Mata groans when the gong goes off and the other ratling escapes. "Waste of a perfect cast", she mumbles to herself. Lifting her crossbow again she takes aim at the closest of the ratlings attacking Thurst and fires.


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 23, 2007)

Aeshen hopes the less-than-impressive noise from the gong is a result of the object hitting it and not an indication of some sort of enchantment.

Now allowing the Ratling time to ponder the lack of response for the gong Aeshen springs at the foul creature, his movements a blur as he strives to distract the creature.... not that hitting it would be all that bad either.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 24, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Is Aeshen attacking normally or attempting a feint, using the Bluff skill? The description could read either way.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Jul 24, 2007)

Ella holds fast behind Thurst's shield offering a second body in front or Valana. Firmly gripping her staff, Ella attempts to fend off the ratlings as best as her position will allow.

[sblock=ooc]
Ella will hold back with Thurst and defensively attack the closest ratling to Valana.[/sblock]


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 24, 2007)

Mairan seems to be mindlessly intent on ending the commanding ratling.  She seems not to even notice the sound of the gong as her eyes flash with anger, she slashes at the ratling with intent to end the creature's existence.


----------



## Wool (Jul 24, 2007)

Thurst considers reloading his weapon, but instead opts to holster it and draw his mace. It temporarily makes whirring and clicking noises at being handled before becoming quiet.

The daring dwarf confidently states, "You louts arentae worth the ammo. Lucky day, you get to die with yer heads intact!"


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 24, 2007)

Aeshen hopes his fient isn't obvious to the stupid creature - his purpose being to make it think of anything other then the gong.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 25, 2007)

Mata's crossbow shot goes wild, bouncing off the ceiling harmlessly.

Aeshen bobs and weaves, and the ratling's jaw hangs open, confused, jabbing his spear tip wherever the dandy is not. Still, Aeshen's strength is not sufficient to get the tip of his rapier through the creature's greasy armor scraps.

Ella does better with her quarterstaff, and there's a loud "CRACK!" as she whacks one of the ratlings menacing the doorway on the head.

Mairan slashes the finely crafted longsword and is rewarded with a spray of stinking hot blood. The creature tumbles backwards, its head rolling away, separated from its lice-ridden body at last.

Back at the doorway, Thurst swings his clanking mace at the other ratling at the doorway, striking soundly and spinning the creature's head suddenly to the side. There's a snapping noise as the ratling's spine breaks, and it collapses, dead.

[sblock=ooc]Ella does 1 point of damage to ratling #1.

Mairan does 6 points of damage to the armored ratling.

Thurst does 6 points of damage to ratling #2.

ROUND ENDS. Valana is now at -3 hit points and bleeding out. She will die in 7 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Jul 26, 2007)

"Ahha! Take that vile vermin!" Ella says proudly after hearing the loud crack of her quarterstaff ringing off the skull of the ratling.

[sblock=ooc]
Ella will remain in the same position and take the same actions as last round
[/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 26, 2007)

Aeshen continues to use his speed and acrobatic ability to confuse the creature fighting him, hoping to eventually score a hit on the filthy beast.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 26, 2007)

Mairan pauses to savor the victory over the ratling leader before glancing around the room, taking stock of the situation.  

Seeing Aeshen by himself, and despite some impressive sword-work doing little to get ahead in his confrontation, Mairan sprints to the scene, aiming her blade at the space between the creatures neck to shoulder - allowing her momentium to carry the strike home.


----------



## Wool (Jul 27, 2007)

Thurst gives the remaining ratling a baleful glare, as if warning the creature to not interfere, then turns his attention back to Valana.

"Blast it lass, you are leaking like a faulty gasket." Thurst sighs and kneels before the unconscious woman, beseeching the Mother of Machines to restore the machine that is this woman's body back to working order.

[sblock=ooc]I chewed on this all day. I am going to risk the attack of opportunity and hope that either 1) my AC holds up, 2) they kill it. Delay the healing until after Mata's turn. 

Even so, I'm going to use spontaneous casting to turn "mending" into "cure minor wounds". I don't want to risk losing one of my good heals, but I want to stablize Valana. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Jul 27, 2007)

Mata sighs, reloads her crossbow, and takes aim at the ratling attacking Thurst and Valana.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 27, 2007)

Aeshen jabs with his rapier, but to no effect, as his opponent nimbly dances out of the way. A moment later, Mairan's longsword goes whirring harmlessly past the creature's head, causing it to squeal something in Rattish.

Back by the door, the remaining ratling dodges as Ella swings her quarterstaff at its head. Mata's crossbow bolt does no better.

Mumbling a prayer to the Mother of Machines, Thurst lays a dirty hand on Valana's forehead, praying for Teun to fix the girl's broken machinery. The ratling who has just avoided two deathblows attempts to deliver one of his own, but he's so concerned with avoiding Ella and Mata that he fails to connect with his spear.

The door on the far side of the room slams open again, and the missing ratling returns, changed. A greenish vapor seeps out of the creature's hair, and even from across the room, the stench is eye-watering. The cloud moves with the creature, and the ratling capers and cackles with glee and it taunts the Kunstlerhaus staff in Draconic.

"_We have magic, too! We will chew your bones!_"

[sblock=ooc]Valana regains a hit point and stabilizes, but remains unconscious.

ROUND ENDS.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Jul 28, 2007)

Thurst scoffs, "Magic? Looks like 'e went and rolled in some sewer filth te me."


Thurst treats the ratling's previous attack as inconsequential and examines Valana. Never completely comfortable around those of the biological persuasion, he can nevertheless recognize the telltale patterns of an ordered mechanical system. Satisfied that her system's condition is improving, he allows his attention to go back to more mundane matters. Like teaching an uppity little rat some respect.

Without fanfare or warning he strikes out with his mace, attempting to swat the little gnat out of existence. When the attack is finished, he simply gives his enemy a reproachful stare and points out, "I warned you te stay out of it."


----------



## Voca (Jul 28, 2007)

Mata curses loudly in dwarvish and turns to fire at the ratling encased in green vapour.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 28, 2007)

"Oh boy." Ella sighs.

"Try not to get too close to it!" Ella warns her companions.

[sblock=ooc]
Any chance of recognizing this "magic" on a knowledge roll?

Ella will stay put, guarding Valana in the doorway, defensively attacking anything that comes close.

I should have picked up a sling, but knowing Ella she probably would have hit Thurst with it  

[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock=Ella]Just a little short on the Spellcraft roll. Impressive total score for a first level character, though![/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Jul 30, 2007)

Aeshen glances at Mairan, still weaving his body around the dimuntive ratling.  Everyone turns for a fraction of a second to see the now-enchanted ratling enter the room, "Quick Mairan," Aeshen gasps as he rolls out of the way of a clumsy lunge from his opponent, "Go deal with that beast, I'm fine here"

Aeshen continues to use his natural grace to keep out of the way of the puny ratlings attacks - looking for an opening to score a hit of his own.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 31, 2007)

Snarling, Thurst swings his whirring and clanking mace at the ratling, but the ratling steps nimbly to the side, hissing. A moment later, he dodges Ella's quarterstaff as well.

Between them, Mata sights and fires her crossbow at the newly returned ratling. The bolt soars through the air and lodges in the surprised creature's throat. Clawing at it futilely, it keels over backwards, choking on its own blood a moment before twitching and lying still.

Thurst is able to easily knock away the ratling's attack on him.

Over by the gong, Aeshen's rapier darts out, but is again parried away by the ratling's spear. The creature immediately spins the head of the spear around and jabs it under the rogue's ribs, grunting with satisfaction at the startled look on his face.

[sblock=ooc]Mata does 4 points of damage to ratling #4.

Ratling #3 does 1 point of damage to Aeshen.

PAUSING for Mairan's action. Wait until then to post your next round's actions, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Jul 31, 2007)

Mairan watches as the enchanted ratling falls to the crossbow bolt.  She decides to attack the ratling whose spear very recently was in Aeshen.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 31, 2007)

[sblock=Mairan]The enchanted ratling is down, thanks to Mata's crossbow. You can change targets if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 31, 2007)

Mairan turns back toward the ratling by the gong, her sword moving with her, but the creature sees her coming, and ducks the blow with a wheeze.

[sblock=ooc]ROUND ENDS. I will be leaving to go to a work-related convention Thursday morning, and then be at Blizzcon until Saturday night, so please try and post actions before Thursday morning, so I can adjudicate the next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Aug 1, 2007)

Surprised by her own success Mata grins and hoists the crossbow in the air a little before dropping it and pulling her club up from her belt, swinging it at the ratling still attacking Thurst.


----------



## Wool (Aug 1, 2007)

Thurst rolls his eyes at the braggart ratling before turning to Ella. "Hey bird, see if ya can keep this beast from squirmin' so much."

[sblock=ooc]Requesting that Ella "aid another" Thurst. Delay the attack until after her turn. Do a standard attack even if Ella stays defensive instead.

And if Mata kills it, have him reload his pistol and pretend that was his plan all along.    

[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Aug 1, 2007)

"Bird?" Ella looks at Thurst quizzically for a moment, and then focuses on the ratling.

[sblock=ooc]
Ella will "aid another" Thurst...

Ella will swing her quarterstaff at the back of the ratlings knees and brace it into the ground while moving forward in a feign of a trip attempt. Hoping to distract the ratling enough so that Thurst can get his attack bonus.
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 7, 2007)

[sblock=The pause]Fyrie and Aeshen are still in Anaheim, Disneying it up after Blizzcon. (I talked to Fyrie briefly in WoW last night.) We'll continue when they return.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeshen (Aug 10, 2007)

Aeshen continues his dance with the ratling, shrugging off its slight success, confident that his party members would assist him when they were done with their own fights.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Aug 11, 2007)

Mairan slashes at the ratling again.

[sblock]I can't really make out what's happening in the room for where people are and where rodents are so I'll keep bashing away at this guy[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Aug 11, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
It's like the spoiler tag at giraffe's almost.

]sblock=ooc[  Message   ]/sblock[

Just reverse the brackets. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 14, 2007)

Mata swings her club at the ratling and its head spins more than halfway around, cracking loudly, sounding for all the world like a chicken having its neck snapped by a farmer's wife. The creature tumbles slowly backwards.

As Thurst reloads his pistol, Mairan separates the last ratling from its head, watching in satisfaction as it bounces off the far wall.

[sblock=ooc]Mata does 6 points of damage, Mairan does 8.

COMBAT OVER.

Let me get home and grab my XP chart -- damned thing isn't in the online SRD -- and I'll let you know how much XP to add to your character sheets.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Aug 14, 2007)

Staring his enemy in the eye, Thurst prepares to bash its ratty little head in. While caught up in practicing his sneer however, the blasted thing just suddenly falls over dead! Glancing at Mata briefly and laughing self consciously, he immediately (and somewhat hastily) reloads his weapon instead.

Deflecting some of his chagrin, he replies to Ella, "Aye, bird. B-I-R-D: Silly girl 'ho spills soup on people. Bird."

Without stopping for a reaction, he turns his attention back to Valana and prods her with his foot. "Hey, you girl, get up." 

Thurst sighs to himself, "Okay, just pretend she is a machine." Thurst once again examines the organism that is Valana, noting that while her system is in a stable condition, it still has wear that must be repaired before it is fully operational again.

The mechanic harumphs, why this will be simple! All she needs is a good kick start. And Thurst knew the exact medicine necessary for an obstinate machine. He raises his mechanical mace in the air and....

For just a moment he notices the confused and horrified looks of his nearby companions. Well why should they care how he heals her? 

Ohhhhhh right! Clock, pretend she is a clock! Saying a short prayer, Thurst once again provides a channel for Teun to fix Valana's broken body.

[sblock=ooc]Spontaneous casting again obviously, this time I'm eating "bless" for the heal.

Edit: Spelling. Noticed it a bit late, wtf is a compansion. Whatever it is I don't like it!
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Thurst heals Valana of 2 hit points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Aug 15, 2007)

With the completion of Thurst's healing spell, Valana sits upright with a sudden inhalation, her hands flying to her chest where the ratling's spear punctured her rib cage.  She looks around wildly for a moment until the memory of what happened returns.

"Is ... is it over?"

She attempts to stand, but collapses back to the floor in pain.  "I think I'll just sit here and catch my breath."


----------



## Aeshen (Aug 15, 2007)

Aeshen pauses to remove the beater from beside the gong, stashing it under the body of a fallen ratling - no reason to make raising the alarm any easier.  Afterwards he moves among the ratlings, systemmatically checking their meager belongings for anything of value before wordlessly returning to the group.


----------



## Vdou (Aug 16, 2007)

"Oh my, Valana -- are you ok?"


----------



## Wool (Aug 16, 2007)

Thurst's face twitches a little. His voice gets a low, dangerous tone to it. "Yer doin' this on purpose aren' you?"

Without warning the exasperated dwarf grabs Valana's forehead and channels yet more of Teun's power into the girl. When he is done, his hand leaves a trace of soot in the vague shape of a hand on her face.

Thurst then stands and points at the now dizzy girl, "If you do that again, I'll stuff gears in you like a real clock!"

Satisfied that his services are no longer needed, Thurst reminds the rest of the group, "Don't forget about the rat tail bounty."  Gesturing to Mairan, "You should wear them in your hair like this,"  he demonstrates by holding a tail next to his own head. "It may enrage and intimidate the little buggers. Not to mention improve your fashion sense."

[sblock=ooc]
Going to eat "light" for the heal. Two left!
[/sblock]


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Aug 16, 2007)

Mairan raises an eyebrow at Thurst.  "I think getting the tails is an excellent idea, as a decoration I just don't think it would match my armor."

She looks at Valana, concern evident in her tone.  "Are you feeling any better?" she smiles and says, "I'll have to toughen you up so scratches don't send you off napping again."

Mairan moves to collect the ratling tails and notices Aeshen, "Find anything interesting on the rats?"


----------



## Filthy (Aug 16, 2007)

Again trying to stand, Valana makes it to her feet with a wince of pain.

"I think I'll make it ... as long as I stay away from the spear's pointy end next time."

Turning to Thurst, Valana offers her thanks while she wipes the soot from her face.


----------



## Vdou (Aug 16, 2007)

"Wear a tail in your hair?!" Ella says as she gives Thurst a rather exasperated look. "Blech! You dwarves are a funny lot."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 16, 2007)

Each of the ratlings has their filthy leather armor, a sling, a spear, sling bullets and copper coins. All told, Aeshen finds 26 copper coins on them.

Turning to the armored ratling, he discovers a small chain shirt, a high quality heavy mace (despite its surface tarnish and pitting), a throwing axe and 31 gold imperials.

The group sets about hacking the rat tails off the six dead creatures, handing them to Thurst to either wear or otherwise carry for the bounty later on.

[sblock=ooc]Valana is healed of another hit point. Make sure to track your HP, XP and spells available on your character sheets.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Aug 17, 2007)

Mata looks towards the passage that the "enchanted" ratling had returned from. "I suppose we should head that way", she says, pointing.


----------



## Filthy (Aug 17, 2007)

"Maybe we should hide the bodies first?  If someone were to come from the other door and see the bodies, it could mean trouble.  Missing guards are only suspicious, dead guards are an alarm."


----------



## Aeshen (Aug 18, 2007)

Aeshen gathers the coins, the axe, and the mace while his friends lop off the tails of the ratlings.  He stowes the small weapons in his pack and spills the handful of coins into his coinpurse.  "I will hold onto whatever we find of value, and we can divy it out after we finish this business if that's agreeable to everyone?" Aeshen offers, "Oh and Thurst", Aeshen continues, sizing up the Dwarf, "That bigger specimen is wearing a coat of chain that looks functional,  it's too heavy for me to carry - so if you want it go peel it off him"

Aeshen the dead guards for a minute, "Where would we move them?  It's been a one-way tunnel for quite awhile so anyone coming from the direction we came would stumble upon them regardless..." he says, "and anyone coming from deeper in will stumble upon *us* before they can get to this room"


----------



## Filthy (Aug 19, 2007)

"I thought we could hide them under all of ... this", Valana says, gesturing at the piles of garbage in the corners.  "But I guess we don't have to.  I just thought it might give us some time in case anyone were to come into this room from the other hallway."


----------



## Wool (Aug 19, 2007)

Thurst forms a mental picture of himself with the ratling tails tied to his beard, like some sort of creature of horror. After a moment's reflection he decided it would probably scare his companions more than any enemy ratlings they went up against. Well, let's not rule anything out.

Making up his mind, Thurst forms the tails into a simple fetish and ties them to his belt. He snorts, "Do I look like a barbarian?" He looks dubiously at the chain shirt, although it would be better to smell like a ratling than be killed by one.

While the group decides what course of action to take, Thurst examines the gong, then examines the unused door, careful not to get too close.


[sblock=ooc]Is this the light armor chain shirt, +4ac, +4 max dex bonus? Is it too small for Aeshen?

Is Thurst able to aproximate how far the sound of the gong would carry?
[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Aug 20, 2007)

"Even if we hid the bodies... Well, I mean... You know if someone were to come looking for or check on this.. guardpost?" Ella pauses for a moment and then continues, still slightly shaken from the past melee "...and they weren't here, hidden or not it would raise an alarm... speaking of which, I believe the alarm has already been sounded... though it certainly wasn't... a ... large sound."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]The chain shirt is sized small. Unless you're a ratling, halfling (same thing, really), gnome or kobold, it's too small for you.

And the gong should have carried a good way away, instead of making the muffled noise that it did.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Aug 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
I know, I was asking because Thurst wanted to sound it himself. Don't worry, I talked him out of it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Aug 20, 2007)

Mairan rolls her eyes slightly as the party debates moving the bodies.  She moves wordlessly to the closest ratling and hefts it easily onto her shoulders, moving it to a pile of refuse large enough to hide it.  

"It won't hurt anything to just hide em, and we could be done before we finished discussing the benifits of doing so...",  she says with a grunt as she drops the foul-smelling creature to the ground before covering the remains with trash.

After Mairan has hidden the ratlings she moves toward the door that the Ratling ran into and returned from, "Seems to me there is probably something interesting in here, and it seems unlikely there are more ratlings in there or they'd already be dead in here."  She waits for the party's approval before opening the door.


----------



## Aeshen (Aug 20, 2007)

Aeshen nods in approval of Mairan's logic and sets about hiding a body himself.  While he is pushing trash onto his newly-positioned ratling he says, "I've wondered about the gong.  I was standing right here and when the ratling whacked it with his spear it barely made a sound", he steps back and looks at his handiwork on the ratling, nodding his acceptance.

"I'm no Bard,"  He begins, waiting for the chuckle to subside, "so I can't tell you much about gongs, but maybe you have to hit it with the beater.  Can any of you see if the gong or beater has any magic about it?  Wouldn't that make it even more likely that one had to be hit with the other specifically?"


----------



## Filthy (Aug 20, 2007)

"I prepared a detection spell this morning, but I was thinking it should be saved until we've gotten anything we suspect is magical together.  Stick it in your pack and we can inspect it when we're done."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]The gong is way too big to stick into a bag.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Aug 20, 2007)

Thurst snorts, "Aye, I could do it. At the expense of one of yer lives later." He squints at Valana, and then Ella, "Probably one of yours."

"As for why the gong wasn't very loud earlier...You see the key is resonance, you need..." Thurst goes into excruciating detail explaining how percussion works. 

At seeing the annoyed and befuddled looks on his group members' faces, Thurst coughs to himself and agrees that the path proven to have no immediate threat might indeed be a good place to start.

[sblock=ooc]Yeah that was lazy, I don't feel like getting into it myself.   Thurst isn't a bard, but it is still a scientific/technology subject, is it not? It is enough for me to know how it works without remembering how to explain it at least! 

If you don't agree, we can pretend he was talking out of his rear end.

Edit: I couldn't resist, too mean, too funny.

[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Aug 20, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]The gong is way too big to stick into a bag.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]I beat meant the beater for the gong.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 20, 2007)

Valana scoops up the fallen striker for the gong and slips it into her bag.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 22, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]OK, what now?[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Aug 22, 2007)

Once the striker is secured in her pack, Valana slowly rises to her feet and slowly walks to the lower left corner of the room.  Turning to face the door Mairan waits by, Valana draws an arrow from her quiver and knocks it.

With a small wince of pain, she draws the bowstring back and waits for whatever is next.

"Ready when you are."


Edit1: Decided Valana wouldn't know some of the stuff in my original post because she was unconscious for most of the fight.
Edit2: Added a few more adjectives ... the post was pretty plain.


----------



## Voca (Aug 23, 2007)

Mata walks over to join Valana and Mairan, crossbow loaded and ready. She looks at Valana and then positions herself a little ahead as well as to the side, hoping that if anything comes charging past Mairan it will head for her instead.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 24, 2007)

[sblock=Vdou]Ready?[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Aug 24, 2007)

Realizing that the chain shirt is too small to do much good, Thurst stuffs it in his pack and readies his Dragon Pistol.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Aug 24, 2007)

Seeing most of the party ready to proceed Mairan unsheaths her longsword and cautiously opens the door the 'modified' ratling used.  She balances on the balls of her feet and stays defensive,  anticipating an attack.


----------



## Aeshen (Aug 24, 2007)

Aeshen falls in line near the end of the party, not wanting to obstruct the shots of the party's ranged weapony.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 24, 2007)

Mairan opens the door onto a darkened corridor. The five foot wide passageway extends north from the door. Tracks -- and the smell of filth -- show that more than one ratling has wandered back and forth along this hall in recent times. The tunnel extends beyond the range of the torch light.


----------



## Filthy (Aug 27, 2007)

Valana peers down the hall curiously, but mindful of her injuries, waits for someone else to go first.

"Do you think there are any more ratlings down there?"


----------



## Wool (Aug 29, 2007)

Thurst grunts, "Well I know whats not down there, us! Let's go!"


----------



## Vdou (Aug 29, 2007)

"Well, it is why we are here." Ella quips rather glibly.


----------



## Voca (Aug 29, 2007)

Mata looks at Aeshen, wondering if the rogue will want to check the passage.


----------



## Filthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Not seeing any immediate threat coming from down the hall, Valana relaxes the draw on her bow and approaches the door.

Kneeling, she searches the doorway and hall beyond for signs of any obvious traps.

[sblock=ooc]Search the doorway and hall for any traps.  Search 5[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Sep 4, 2007)

Mata edges closer to the doorway, looking over Valana's head for anyone or thing approaching.


----------



## Aeshen (Sep 5, 2007)

Aeshen moves to the front of the group dutifully, ensuring Mairan is close behind, before moving down the hall.  His movements are obviously measured as he explores the area ahead of him and around him for any traps or hidden portals.  He moves purposefully and slowly without unduly delaying his party.


----------



## Fyrie Windlitened (Sep 5, 2007)

Mairain steps to the side to allow the elvish thief to pass her.  The bare steel of the blade in her hand brings her comfort as she follows the slow-moving elf down the hall.  She stays balanced on the balls of her feet, waiting for something dangerous to present itself.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 5, 2007)

Valana rises to her feet after a moment, having found nothing but ratling tracks and droppings. (Apparently ratlings have no taboo about stepping in their own feces and tracking it all over.)

After 20 feet, the hallway opens up into a small shrine to Blurrah. The room is wider than it is deep -- 15 feet deep and 20 feet wide -- and the northeast wall angles from midway across the north wall to a passageway leading east.

On the angled wall is a bas-relief statue of Blurrah, seeming to step out of the wall, her mourning veil and cape billowing around her. Her sorrowful face, carved with grim lines around her eyes and mouth, seems somewhat incongruous when paired with the broadsword the goddess sometimes uses to battle grave robbers. The sword point is down, and her other hand is forward, with the palm outward, as if commanding the group from Vock Row to go no further into this ancient tomb.


----------



## Voca (Sep 5, 2007)

"I've never read anything about prayers to Blurrah surrounding you in clouds of magical smoke" says Mata, "so I imagine the ratling had to have gone further than this when he ran out."


----------



## Filthy (Sep 5, 2007)

"Clouds of magical smoke?" Valana asks, a look of confusion on her face.  "Something happen other than sword waving while I was out?"


----------



## Wool (Sep 6, 2007)

"Aye, a wee rat scampered off and came back a bit later surrounded by green whatsit."  Thurst pauses.

"Didnae do em any good though."


----------



## Vdou (Sep 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Ella will roll a knowledge check for any info related to Blurrah, or the symbolism of the sword pointing down
[/sblock]

Ella peers at the carving..


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 9, 2007)

[sblock=Ella]Ella doesn't glean any hidden meanings from the carving, beyond the obvious implicit -- but not imminent -- threat.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Sep 10, 2007)

"Are you sure the ratling we're chasing came this way?  I don't want to disturb any graves."


----------



## Voca (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, unless there is some secret door or passage we missed, he had to have come this way.


----------



## Vdou (Sep 11, 2007)

"I should think the Ratlings are the ones doing the disturbing." Ella pipes in rather unceremoniously.


----------



## Filthy (Sep 11, 2007)

"I guess that's true.  If the ratlings came this way, I'm sure they probably already pawed through everything.  I guess we should keep going."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 12, 2007)

[sblock]Someone poke Fyrie over at Graffe's; I'm up to my ass at work and won't get a chance to, myself.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 18, 2007)

Aeshen ponders the statue while Mairan snorts impatiently beside him.

"That ratling got that cloud effect somehow ... should I poke around the statue, or should we press on?"


----------



## Voca (Sep 18, 2007)

"Why don't you take a quick peek at it Aeshen, just in case."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 19, 2007)

Aeshen gets out various small mechanical tools and approaches the statue carefully, not touching it for the longest time as he examines it. He pokes at bits he finds interesting with small pieces of wire and metal, attempts to lever open a fine crack with a thin blade and even attempts to scrape off a bit of stone before giving up.

"It doesn't seem to be a trap. I can't tell how this affected the ratling how it did, if it did at all."

He shrugs, with a "what now" air.


----------



## Voca (Sep 19, 2007)

Mata looks around at the rest of the party. "Lets move on then, before Master Kunstler decides we are taking to long and starts developing elaborate ways to express his displeasure." Despite the dour nature of the comment she still has a big smile on her face at the thought of heading further in.


----------



## Filthy (Sep 19, 2007)

"Mairan, perhaps you should lead?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 21, 2007)

With a grunt, Mairan hefts her weapon and leads the way down the corridor to the east. After 15 feet, the group comes upon a staircase sloping down for 20 feet. The party's lights do not reveal what lies in the room below.


----------



## Filthy (Sep 21, 2007)

Pushing her hair back to reveal a pointed ear, Valana cocks her head, trying to catch any sounds coming from below.

[sblock=ooc]Can I get a Listen check?  Listen 1[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 21, 2007)

[sblock=Valana]Valana can hear some quiet chittering in Rattish from below. It doesn't sound as though they're terribly close.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Sep 24, 2007)

"I hear some ratlings somewhere below.  It doesn't sound very close, so I suppose it could just be echoes from elsewhere."


----------



## Voca (Sep 24, 2007)

"I suggest we head down then, cautiously." Mata eyes Thurst's hammer. "And Quietly. Marian, you should continue in front."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 25, 2007)

"OK," she says, moving carefully down the staircase in the lead. The group arrives on the ground floor without incident.

Flickering green torchlight on the far side of this tall room silhouettes a massive barrier of some kind which appears to divide the room. The smell of trash and refuse is beginning to grow stronger. A faint smell of rotting flesh also taints the air. 

The room is 25 foot wide from north to south, with a staircase leading back up to the west, in the southwest corner. The barricade is 20 feet to the east of the group, and stretches from the north wall to the south.


----------



## Filthy (Sep 25, 2007)

[sblock=barricade]How tall is the barricade?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 25, 2007)

The barricade, made up of trash from the city above, is 10 feet high. It is impossible to tell from here how wide it is.


----------



## Voca (Sep 26, 2007)

Valana, can you tell if the noises you heard before are coming from up the stairs or behind the barrier? [sblock=ooc]My listen skill is bad so passing the buck.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Sep 26, 2007)

Thurst whispers, "I would wager that staircase leads back the way we came, to that second path. Is it worth checking out?"

Thurst squints at the barricade.

[sblock=ooc]Does the barricade appear to be just one large wall for blocking access to the other side, or does it appear to be a defensive position. Is there an access point to the other side?[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Sep 27, 2007)

Taking a cue from Thurst, Valana whispers in reply, "The sound was definitely coming from down here somewhere.  But it could have been echoes from whatever is behind this mess."

"Aeshen, would it make a lot of noise if you tried to climb up this and peek over the top?  There could be something on the other side."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 27, 2007)

Thurst peers at the barricade. As he's about to open his mouth and point, Aeshen holds up a single finger before his and Valana's mouths and nods. They've spotted it, too: Near the south wall is a narrow gap, sized for someone the size of a gnome or a halfling to squeeze through, under a ruined table, through a barrel missing both ends and under a few more gaps, and eventually letting out on the other side.

[sblock=ooc]Three of you made a DC 15 Search check. Sheesh![/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Sep 27, 2007)

Holding up her hand to get the group's attention, Valana raises a single finger to her lips as a signal for everyone to be quiet.  Then she slowly points at the hole in the barricade.

Being careful to stay out of line of sight for anyone in the makeshift tunnel, Valana circles wide around and slowly approaches the entrance from the side.  When she is close enough, she stops and listens to see if she can hear any more echoing voices.

[sblock=ooc]I want to sneak up near the hole from the side so I'm out of sight and listen for voices.  Hide 3, Sneak 3, Listen 1[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 27, 2007)

[sblock=Valana]There are mumbled words in Rattish and repeated wet sounds, along with the periodic sound of metal striking stone.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Oct 1, 2007)

Quietly moving away from tunnel entrance, Valana circles back around to the northwest stairs, gesturing for the others to join her.


----------



## Voca (Oct 1, 2007)

Mata joins Valana, taking the gesture to indicate she should be as quiet as possible.


----------



## Vdou (Oct 2, 2007)

Ella pauses anxiously and shrugs. Wincing with each step, she attempts to stay as quiet as possible... making her movements as deliberate as possible.


----------



## Wool (Oct 2, 2007)

Thurst eyes Valana dubiously, Mata skeptically, and Ella with an intense sense of foreboding and dread. For the moment, he decides to hold back and watch over the others. Leaving his back to a wall, Thurst maintains a vigil over the points of interest in the room.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 3, 2007)

With a start, Mairan and Aeshen realize they're nowhere near the stairs, and hustle over to the group.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 3, 2007)

"There are ratlings on the other side of the barricade, and sounds of metal on stone.  This could be where they're digging through to the guild house.

Aeshen, do you think you could climb to the top of the barricade and peek over without attracting too much attention?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 3, 2007)

"I think I liked it better when everyone thought I was a bard," Aeshen sighs, but he's already looking appraisingly at the barricade. "I can climb it, for sure. I will do my best to avoid making too much noise, but I can't promise it."

He stalks over to the barricade, looking up at it, plotting his route.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 3, 2007)

"I think crawling through that tunnel is probably a bad idea.  It would be too easy for the ratlings to trap us.  Drawing them out here or climbing over it is probably a safer idea.

Let's wait and see what Aeshen learns."


----------



## Vdou (Oct 4, 2007)

"Unless we could try and lure something through the pipe...." Ella says sheepishly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 4, 2007)

"What do you suggest?" Mairan asks, curiously.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 4, 2007)

"I'd like to draw them out, but the problem is we don't know how many there are or how far the digging has progressed.  The four armed ratling could escape through their tunnel if he's over there.

It depends on what Aeshen can learn, but in general I think a couple people should sneak up this side of the barrier while the others form up outside the entrance to their makeshift tunnel through.  The people up top throw a couple lit flasks of oil to get the ratlings attention.

If the ratlings try to flee, everyone else hustles through the tunnel to catch them while the people up top slow them down with missile fire or spells.  If they charge through the tunnel towards us, we'll be waiting for them."


----------



## Voca (Oct 5, 2007)

"I agree with Valana, lets see whether Aeshen can tell us anything more." Mata grins and offers Aeshen a leg up.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 9, 2007)

Aeshen peeks over the top of the barricade, his body spread out in an attempt to keep the pile of rubbish stable. He peers over for a few moments and then begins to slowly descend, visibly worried about making any noise.

"Five ratlings," he whispers, once he's returned to solid ground. "They're using the body of a dead man for target practice with daggers. There are two exits on the east wall."


----------



## Filthy (Oct 10, 2007)

"No four armed ratling?  No digging?", Valana says, disappointment on her face.  "I guess Master Kunstler was right when he talks about making assumptions."

"I guess I don't see any reason we can't still follow the same plan.  Put a few people on top of the barricade to get the ratlings attention.  If they flee, everyone can follow through the tunnel.  If not, we'll be waiting for them on this side."


----------



## Vdou (Oct 10, 2007)

"That barricade doesn't look stable enough... well..." Ella pauses a moment, reflects on the giant pile of trash and refuse and continues softly "why don't we just push the barricade over?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 10, 2007)

Aeshen shakes his head.

"The barricade is pretty thick and it's a rubble pile on either side. I don't know we few could topple it."


----------



## Voca (Oct 10, 2007)

"Alright, well if Valana's plan is to work we will need at least two of us apprentices up top. Can we scale it without alerting them, being as we are not as sneaky as the bard?", Mata says with a straight face but a twinkle in her eye.


----------



## Vdou (Oct 11, 2007)

Ella shifts her weight from side to side looking rather anxious at the prospect of climbing up the pile.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 11, 2007)

"Probably not," Aeshen says, "But what would you suggest otherwise?"


----------



## Voca (Oct 11, 2007)

"I think Valana's plan is good, I was just wondering if we should attempt to be sneaky or simply scale it as fast as possible." Mata glances at the still weak Ella. "Maybe Valana and I should be the ones to go up."


----------



## Filthy (Oct 11, 2007)

"I think Aeshen should climb up first with a bow and a couple flasks of oil.  That way if we make too much noise climbing up ourselves", Valana says, addressing Mata, "he can toss the oil and yell out what the ratlings are doing."

"If the ratlings charge, Mairan, Thurst, and Ella ambush them as the exit the tunnel.  If they rush Aeshen and he needs to retreat, Mata and I will provide covering fire.  Otherwise, we join him up top and try to pick off the ratlings.  If the ratlings run, we keep climbing while everyone else piles through the tunnel."

"Mairain, can Aeshen borrow your bow?"

Digging a couple tinderwigs out of her belt pouch and handing them to Aeshen, Valana adds, "Anyone have a couple flasks of oil?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 12, 2007)

Aeshen, looking very uncomfortable with this plan, takes the bow from Mairan.

"These plans always seem to involve me risking my life. If I did not know better, I would say this was all some involved plan by Master Kunstler to kill me off."


----------



## Voca (Oct 12, 2007)

"I believe Mairan mentioned having some flasks of oil?"


----------



## Filthy (Oct 12, 2007)

"If it makes you feel any better, I'll be following up right behind you."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 12, 2007)

Mairan hands the flasks of oil to a visibly unsure Aeshen then marches over to the tunnel's mouth, weapon at the ready.

"Let's do this."

Aeshen finds some rags in the trash scattered around the room, forms them into slow fuses and sets them alight. With a shrug, he begins to carefully climb the barrier. Near the top, he lays on his back and preps the flasks of oil for throwing.

"Ready?" he mouths at those below.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 12, 2007)

Seeing Aeshen in position, Valana motions to Mata to follow and begins quietly climbing the barricade herself.

[sblock=skills]Climb 0, Hide 3, Sneak 3[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Oct 14, 2007)

The past few minutes of sentry duty have been pretty boring for Thurst, and all things considered, he wouldn't have it any other way. Of course *someone* had to mess it all up eventually. What is it they are handing the bard? Flasks of burning oil? Well, no wonder he is shaking. If he is lucky, only he will catch on fire; unlucky, the entire barricade. Oh good, now two others are following him up. The rats are sure to have a fine roasted adventurer over garbage feast.

Thurst pinches his temples with grubby fingers and prepares to cover the others, or more likely tend to their gross injuries.


----------



## Vdou (Oct 16, 2007)

Ella cautiously takes a few steps back from the refuse pile, obviously concerned. She turns toward Thurst and seeing the Dwarf rubbing his temples with a sense of ominousness, she takes a couple more steps back, winces and prepares for whatever will happen.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 17, 2007)

Aeshen winces as he watches Mata and Valana following him, but they ascend to the top and carefully peek over, seeing the room beyond is much as he had described.

One of the ratlings misses his throw at the now much-mutilated corpse and walks over to pick up his dagger. Turning back around, he spots the motion atop the barricade, points and screeches something in Rattish.

The ratlings turn, howl in rage, and begin rushing up the barricade themselves.


----------



## Filthy (Oct 17, 2007)

Swearing in elvish, Valana picks up one of the lit flasks and hurls it into the oncoming ratlings.

[sblock=ooc]Are any of the ratlings heading for the tunnel, or are they all coming up the barricade?[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Oct 17, 2007)

Upon hearing the screeching, Ella turns toward Thurst and with a nervous glare she readies her staff and prepares for the battle.


----------



## Voca (Oct 17, 2007)

Mata yells a dwarvish taunt that translates roughly as "your father liked gardening in the sun" as she hurls a second lit flask at the ratlings.

[sblock=ooc]If the ratlings split into two groups Mata will hurl a flask of burning oil at the group Valana doesn't. If it's one group I will hurl it at them also.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Oct 17, 2007)

Thurst finds an angle unobstructed by his garbage climbing companions, steadies his pistol arm, and prepares to unleash orderly and systematic hell on whichever unfortunate ratling that happens to poke its ratty little head up the barricade first.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 20, 2007)

All five ratlings race up their side of the barricade, screaming what are almost certainly dire threats in Rattish.

Valana's hurled flask takes a bad bounce on the pile of refuse, and whirls over the ratlings' heads, trailing flames as it lands on the stone floor beyond.

Mata's throw is no better, but an old plank knocks the spinning flask down onto the barricade, into the path of the oncoming ratlings. They scream in frustration, two of them going left around the burning oil, two of them going right, one now loading his sling and muttering some sort of threat at Mata.

Aeshen draws his rapier and moves down the west side of the barricade and north, his head no longer in sight of the ratlings.

Down below, Thurst growls in frustration, pistol at the ready, as the ratlings fail, so far, to emerge over the edge.

Ella, beside him, makes a quiet anxious noise.

Mairan snorts and charges up the trash pile after the others.

[sblock=ooc]Round one ends.

Bad rolls on the flasks. [/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Oct 20, 2007)

Mata hauls the crossbow up and takes a shot at the ratling loading his sling. "Dammit Grandfather", she mutters, "your stories never included continually missing the enemy."


----------



## Filthy (Oct 22, 2007)

Watching the flask sail past the ratlings, Valana swears some more.  "At this rate, I'm going to have to start making up new profanities."

Putting an arrow to string, Valana fires at one of the ratlings.

"We're going to need some help up here!"

[sblock=ooc]Target priority: 1) Ratling charging my position, 2) Ratling with the sling, 3) Any other ratling.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, things could be worse. They couldn't smell worse, but they could be worse. The prophesied burning garbage has come to pass; although the stoic dwarf hasn't detected burning flesh as of yet, whether of the adventurer or the ratish persuasion.

"About that lass, mayhap you should be comin' back down right about now," Thurst suggests amicably.

Noting the direction in which Valana fires her bow, Thurst keeps his pistol steady and prepares to fire on whatever target first appears in that direction, lest it take it's ratty little anger out on the girl. "Say Mairan, while you are up there anyway, mind covering whatever appears on the side we arenae shooting at?"

Without breaking his concentration from the barricade, he poses Ella a question, "How many ratlings are we talking about anyway? Oh nevermind, how does crawling under a pile of burning garbage sound to ye girl?"

Chuckling softly, "If you donnae have any finger waggling to do, I would suggest either staying here and helping welcome any rats that show up, or going to the other side and cutting off their retreat. Of course, if reinforcements show up you will right be buggered. Ahhh decisions, decisions." 

[sblock=ooc]Is the barricade sturdy enough that a little fire isn't going to make it collapse? Because that would suck.   [/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 24, 2007)

Mata's crossbow bolt lodges in the thigh of the ratling loading his sling, but the wound is not enough to drop the creature.

Valana's arrow flies true, thunking into the neck of a charging ratling. For a moment, it looks as though the creature will go down, but it rises again, blood on its lips, and races toward her, spear in hand.

Mairan races to the top of the barricade, snarling as she spots the ratlings about to reach them, and beckons them toward her with one hand.

Thurst raises his pistol, bracing it on the back of his left forearm, waiting for a ratling to stick its head over the top.

[sblock=ooc]Mata does 1 point of damage to Ratling #1.

Valana does 3 points of damage to Ratling #2.

Mairan, Thurt and Aeshen (hiding in shadows preparing to flank and sneak attack) delay their actions.

Action pauses for Vdou's post.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Oct 24, 2007)

Ella looks at the Dwarf quizzically for a moment, blinks and then proceeds to move around to the far side of the barrier and pokes her head around the corner to assess the situation.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 25, 2007)

Ella clambers into the hole in the barricade, listening to the sounds of combat above her head as she works her way slowly through.

The ratling with the sling's bullet flies true, despite being wounded a second before, and Mata is hit in the elbow so hard that she's worried for a moment that the creature has broken her arm.

The ratling charging Valana gets his spear tip stuck in what appears to be an up-ended chair atop the pile, and she easily dances out of the way of his attack. The next ratling behind him, though, doesn't miss, and she cries out in pain as he jabs his filthy spearhead into her stomach and in horror, she feels it emerge from her back before being yanked back out again. She tumbles back onto the pile, unconscious and bleeding out.

Thurst attempts to avenge the fallen apprentice, and there's a boom of gunpowder, but it's a rotting plank that explodes, not a ratling's skull.

To Mata's right, two ratlings charge at Mairan, screaming with bloodlust. She easily parries each blow with her long sword, sneering back at them.

Even as one ratling becomes aware of Aeshen emerging from the trash behind them to attack, he remains spry enough to avoid Mairan's counterattack. Aeshen likewise is unable to successfully drive his rapier home into the other ratling's chest.

Ella emerges on the far side of the barricade to find herself behind all of the ratlings, who show no sign of realizing that she's there.

[sblock=ooc]Ratling #1 does 2 points of damage to Mata.

Ratling #3 does 5 points of damage to Valana. She is at -4 hit points and bleeding out. She will die in 6 rounds.

Round two ends.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
How many feet is the rest of the group from me?

Boy I wish I had saved that grease...
[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Oct 26, 2007)

Mata winces, almost dropping the crossbow, and then sets her teeth and raises it again to fire at the ratling with the sling.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 26, 2007)

Vdou said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> How many feet is the rest of the group from me?
> 
> Boy I wish I had saved that grease...
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Vdou]Vertical and horizontal distance, A squared and B squared and ... ah, hell. Let's call it 20 feet to the ones atop the barricade.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Oct 27, 2007)

Ella pauses for a brief second, wide eyed and looks visibly nervous about whatever it is she is planning.

With one of her hands clutching her staff, albeit shakily, and the other twitching in her reagent pouch she begins spewing forth every curse she can muster in Orcish.

[sblock=translation for narration]
Loosely translated from Orcish: "your mother was a field mouse", "cheese eating trash dwelling plague infested pox", "I've seen excrement bigger than you" and so on and so forth.

In the midst of the cursing Ella will throw in the Elvish word for 'duck' or 'heads up' or the equivalent for her companions benefit
[/sblock]


[sblock=OOC Action]
Ella will continue taunting the rats until either they turn around or before the end of the round, where Ella will cast Color Spray so that the spray angles enough to get the ratlings on the near side of the barrier
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 29, 2007)

It's impossible to tell if the ratlings understand Orcish as Ella carefully maneuvers to put them within reach of her spell -- she hopes -- but they definitely notice her with alarm. The ratling with the sling screams something and points at her, and one of the ratlings with spears turns and begins clambering down the barricade toward her.


----------



## Wool (Oct 29, 2007)

Thurst curses. The dwarf doesn't know what is more insulting, having his patient be felled so soon or missing his target. 

Gritting his teeth, Thurst holsters his weapon and carefully makes his way up the barricade.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 30, 2007)

Mata fires at the now-distracted ratling slinger, her bolt piercing its stomach. But it's a hit through the creature's side, and did not hit dead-center. Still the creature looks weak and will not last much longer.

As Thrust scrambles up one side of the barricade, Ella climbs onto the bottom of the far side, even as she throws a fist full of colored sand at the ratlings and recites an incantation.

And just like that, it's over: The ratlings clutch their eyes as they find themselves enveloped in a spray of colored motes of light. They clutch their eyes and collapse, unmoving and unconscious, onto the barricade.

[sblock=ooc]Mata does 2 points of damage to Ratling #1.

The ratlings absolutely blow their saving throw checks.

COMBAT ENDS.

360 XP each.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Oct 30, 2007)

Ella watches the ratlings fall lifeless to the ground, slowly a very excited smile creeps onto her face.

"Yay!" Ella exclaims jumping in triumph "We did it!"

Quickly sobering Ella's excitement, she turns her thoughts to Valana and Thurst, hoping the Dwarf can find the power to heal their fallen companion... yet again.


----------



## Wool (Oct 30, 2007)

Upon reaching the top of the barricade, Thurst turns with a sneer only to discover all of the ratlings have already been taken care of. In response to Ella's cheering, he replies "We did? What did we do exactly?"

Wasting no time, Thurst kneels before Valana and once again entrusts the girl's well-being with the Mother of Machines.

[sblock=ooc]Eating sanctuary to cast Cure Light Wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Nov 2, 2007)

Mata looks around in shock at the unconscious ratlings and then at the equally unresponsive Valana. "Is she going to be alright?" she asks Thurst.

"Marian, perhaps we should dispose of the vermin?" Mata heads towards the nearest ratling, club in hand.


----------



## Vdou (Nov 2, 2007)

Ella quietly addresses the group, "Do you suppose it would be safe to take a moment to rest here?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 3, 2007)

Mata's answer is the wet sound of Mairan dispatching a ratling, driving her blade through its skull. Aeshen begins doing the same a moment later.

[sblock=ooc]Thurst heals Valana of 8 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Nov 5, 2007)

Lying on her back with her eyes still closed, Valana mutters, "This has to stop happening."

When the dizziness finally passes, Valana sites up and uses the protruding leg of a chair to help herself to her feet.

"What did I miss this time?"


----------



## Wool (Nov 5, 2007)

Thurst scratches his head and replies, "I don' know." Satisfied that Valana has recovered adequately, the cleric unceremoniously rises and leaves his patient to her own devices.

"Say, Marian, Aeshen, you two mind checking the wee rodents for anything useful? Oh and cut off their tails for me would you?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 8, 2007)

Mairan and Aeshen get to noisily hacking the tails off the slain ratlings, the light of the green-flamed torch making the spectacle even more eerie than it would be normally.

The dead human the ratlings had used as target practice is now unidentifiable, although his suit of studded leather armor looks relatively intact.

Two tunnels along the east wall, one along the north corner, one along the south, lead further into the complex.


----------



## Filthy (Nov 9, 2007)

After climbing down the easter side of the barricade, Valana stops and stairs at the two tunnels.

"Well, which way should we go now?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 13, 2007)

"Either is the same to me," Mairan says.

"Pick one," Aeshen says, "And I'll go have a peek as far as the light goes."


----------



## Vdou (Nov 13, 2007)

Ella waits patiently for the scouts, all the while poking through the garbage pile for anything of use -- or anything curious.


----------



## Voca (Nov 13, 2007)

"I suggest north," Mata says, her eyes daring the party to ask for an explanation.


----------



## Wool (Nov 13, 2007)

Thurst attaches the additional ratling tails to his belt fetish and grunts, obviously not caring.


----------



## Filthy (Nov 14, 2007)

"Let us know what you find."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 16, 2007)

Aeshen returns a moment later.

"The passage turns north after about 10 feet and then turns west after about 20. It's a long straight corridor there. I couldn't see how far it went, but it sounds like there's an open space somewhere ahead and it smells like a big musky animal is somewhere nearby."


----------



## Filthy (Nov 16, 2007)

"I think we should at least scout the southern tunnel before making a final decision.  It may be a better choice if there's something to the north."


----------



## Voca (Nov 16, 2007)

Mata nods in agreement with Valana.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 20, 2007)

Aeshen nods grimly and slips away into the darkness. He's gone a long time before returning.

"OK," he whispers. "This tunnel is shorter and is a straight shot to a shrine east of here. There's another bas-relief of the goddess coming out of one wall, although this one is armed and looks like she doesn't want us coming any further. There's a tunnel leading north, and it sounds like there might be ratlings there, but I didn't have a light source and didn't want to call any attention to myself by lighting one."


----------



## Wool (Nov 21, 2007)

Noting a lack of interest, Thurst stuffs the studded leather armor in his pack before cleaning and reloading his Dragon Pistol.

Upon hearing Aeshen's report, the dwarf grunts, "Well, sounds like the southern route is the correct one, if possibly more dangerous."

"I wonder though, what sort of creature you caught wind of along the other path."


----------



## Voca (Nov 21, 2007)

Mata glances at Valana. "How are you doing? We could be facing another fight sooner rather than later it seems." She hefts her crossbow and nods at Thurst. "Sounds like the south route holds our best chances for finding our vault-robber before Kunstler turns us in instead."


----------



## Filthy (Nov 21, 2007)

"I'm doing much better now, thanks.  Thurst patched me up pretty well ... and south does sound like the way to go."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 22, 2007)

Wool said:
			
		

> "I wonder though, what sort of creature you caught wind of along the other path."



"Something smelly, that's all I know," Aeshen replies.


----------



## Vdou (Nov 22, 2007)

"As if it didn't smell enough in here..."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 23, 2007)

"So, which way?" Mairan asks, obviously eager for battle.


----------



## Voca (Nov 23, 2007)

"South", says Mata.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 26, 2007)

"South it is, then."

The room is much as Aeshen described: The front half of a woman appears to be stepping from the wall before the group as though emerging from the stone itself. She is cloaked and hooded, holding a broadsword upright in one hand, and with her other hand, she points forward, as though accusing someone. The flesh on her face looks as though it was burned away. The stony contours of the skull are carved into a menacing grin.


----------



## Filthy (Nov 29, 2007)

Ignoring the statue, Valana peers down the darkened northern hallway.

"I guess we go this way."


----------



## Voca (Nov 29, 2007)

Mata makes sure her crossbow is ready and loaded and nods her agreement with Valana.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 30, 2007)

Five feet into the northern passageway, Valana seems to shudder. She looks quickly back over her shoulder and hustles down the passageway at double speed before anyone else can say anything.


----------



## Voca (Nov 30, 2007)

Mata looks worried at Valana's odd behaviour and races after her, gesturing for Marian to follow.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 30, 2007)

Mata suddenly finds herself moving faster as well, her heart racing, eyelids flutting like a hummingbird's wing.


----------



## Wool (Dec 3, 2007)

Thurst scowls at the backs of his scurrying companions. Valana could be suffering from lingering shock, but Mata is a dwarf and should know better! "Aeshen lad, they arenae 'bout to run straight inta any traps by any chance?"

Maintaining his position at the rear of the group, Thurst spares a moment to inspect the newest Blurrah statue. Goddess of Comfort in Sadness indeed, Goddess of Barmy Bints is more like it! Musing to himself, "I s'ppose someone might be crazy enough to be comforted by this."

Thurst however was not comforted. He almost wished the Teun priesthood spent more time instructing the natures of other religions, almost. Definitely not if it would have meant taking time away from learning the proper pressure and fluid values of a frogglecomp device though!

[sblock=ooc]Am I able to do a knowledge:religion check even though I didn't put points into it by any chance?[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Dec 6, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Is this out of control running, or more like a speed buff?[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Dec 10, 2007)

Ella pauses, glances at Thurst and stops in the hallway, waiting to see what will become of her comrades.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 11, 2007)

And as soon as Mata thinks it, she realizes what's happening and stops, listening to her heart pounding double-time, and feels the restless energy moving through her. She's about to say something when there's a soft thump behind her and the sound of Thurst snoring loudly.


----------



## Voca (Dec 11, 2007)

Mata shakes herself, and reaches out to grab Valana by whatever is handy.


----------



## Vdou (Dec 12, 2007)

Ella watches Thurst drop into a slumber, pauses inquisitively and walks over to the dwarf. Ella  nudges him slightly; "Get up Mr. Dwarf! This is no time for a nap!"

[sblock=ooc]
Ella will roll a knowledge check to try and identify some sort of sorcery that might have caused all this
[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Dec 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]How far has Valana run by now?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 15, 2007)

Valana, several paces further down the hall, stops her forward progress when she hears everyone behind her stopping. Then she turns her head back the way she had been going: She hears the sound of a hushed conversation in Rattish, and the speakers are coming her way.

Ella moves to the area in front of the bas-relief statue to help Thurst, and feels her eyes droop suddenly, a wave of exhaustion pouring through her. She shakes it off, chills running down her spine.

[sblock=Ella]Something cast a _sleep_ spell on Ella, just as it did on Thurst, but she resisted its effects.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Dec 17, 2007)

Hearing the approaching voices, Valana turns and moves down the hall as quickly as possible.

[sblock=ooc]Running back to the group, double move action if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Dec 18, 2007)

Something was _very _wrong.... With a wince and a sour look of anxiety Ella shook off the chill and continued the seemingly hopeless task of awakening Thurst

Ella continues on, "Wake up you lazy oaf!"

[sblock=ooc]
Ella will check the bas relief for any signs of wards or magical enchantment, while doing her best to guard/wake up Thurst
[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Dec 18, 2007)

Seeing that Valana has halted her dash down the hallway, Mata also turns back and returns to the others as quietly and quickly as possible. Once she reaches the sleeping Thurst she positions herself in front of him and Ella and raises the crossbow.

"It sounds like company is coming Marian, and we don't have much choice about where we meet them."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 21, 2007)

Mairan grunts and moves toward the doorway, weapon at the ready. Looking around, no one sees the party's bard.

Ella shakes Thurst hard enough to knock his head loudly against the stone floor and he wakes with a start.

A moment later, a trio of ratlings burst into the room, screaming in Rattish, their motions doubly fast, all clearly affected by the same enchantment as Mata and Valana are under.


----------



## Voca (Dec 21, 2007)

Mata raises her crossbow and shoots at whatever ratling she has the clearest shot at.


----------



## Wool (Dec 22, 2007)

Screaming ratlings. A broken pulley and grinding gears, a sabotaged steam engine, a crack in a possessed furnace, a newly sobered wench discovering and lamenting her mistake. Thurst has woken up to far more unbearable noises in the past, screaming ratlings are nothing.

Not wasting time pondering what just happened to him, the dwarf is pleased to find his trusty sidearm still at his side. First instinct demands he raise his arm and fire immediately, but caution rules the day, and he instead rises and takes a defensive position. Intending to shield the others from harm, a tingling in the back of his brain warns Thurst to stay away from the statue that so recently caught his attention.

[sblock=ooc]Here is hoping I don't once again regret not immediately firing. If he has any moves left, have him switch to the mace. I would like him to be in a position that makes it hard for the ratlings to attack the squishies if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Dec 22, 2007)

Positioning herself near the southern wall of the room, Valana nocks an arrow and takes aim at one of the quickly approaching ratlings.

[sblock=ooc]Shooting at the clearest target.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Dec 24, 2007)

Ella steps back into a defensive position behind Thurst, her staff at the ready.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 5, 2008)

Mata's crossbow string twangs and a ratling spins around, a bolt jutting from its eye socket, and falls down dead.

Almost simultaneously, Valana's arrow strikes one of the ratling's fellows. Although the creature squeals in pain, the arrow to the torso isn't enough to fell it.

Mairan interposes herself between the ratlings and the party, but the slash of her sword goes high over one of the creature's head.

Her opponent squeaks in outrage and stabs at her with his spear, moving faster than the ones the party encountered previously, but the human woman is able to parry the blows away safely.

Aeshen slips from the shadows, clearly intending to finish off the wounded ratling from behind, but his rapier's tip skids across the ratling's filthy rags harmlessly.

The creature turns on Aeshen, but neither of its spear thrusts are able to draw blood.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay: Holiday + post-holiday work + grad school application. Everything (including the grad school application) should be wrapped up by Monday, though!

Mata kills Ratling #1 with 4 points of damage.

Valana does 3 points of damage to Ratling #2.

Oh, and Mata and Valana get another action, due to the _haste_ spell they're affected by![/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks to the magical energy running through her fingers, Valana draws, aims, and fires another arrow at the already wounded ratling before it has a chance to react.


----------



## Voca (Jan 7, 2008)

Adrenaline pumping, Mata grabs her club off her belt and swings at the closest ratling.

[sblock=ooc] I think that I should be close enough to enter melee, but I am popping this off right before going to a meeting after a week of mohitos and sun, so I may have lost track of where I am. If so, I'll fire with the crossbow instead, and ret-con the post.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 15, 2008)

Valana's arrow hits the ratling in the thigh, and is enough to bring the creature down with a squeal.

Her crossbow clattering to the floor, Mata grabs her club and swings at the remaining ratling. There's a sound of snapping bone, and the creature's head spins 180 degrees around. The ratling drops dead on the spot.

[sblock=ooc]Valana does 1 point of damage to Ratling #2, killing it dead.

Mata gets a confirmed critical hit and does 8 points of damage to Ratling #3, killing it to death.

COMBAT ENDS.

XP: 150 each.

Sorry for the delay. My application to Columbia is all sent off. I'm taking the writing test this afternoon and that's it except for an hour's worth of filling out financial aid forms in early February.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Jan 15, 2008)

Mata, still breathing hard, turns to her companions. "I think we'd better keep moving, surely someone will notice the decreasing number of living ratlings soon." She then bends down and starts to quickly search the corpses for anything of value.


----------



## Filthy (Jan 16, 2008)

"Aeshen, can you find any traps or anything that would be responsible for ... this?", Valana says, waving her fingers around at an accelerated pace.


----------



## Wool (Jan 17, 2008)

Thurst blinks, then sighs. "I think I need a drink." As per habit at this point, he works with Mairan to add the new rat tails to his belt fetish.


----------



## Voca (Jan 30, 2008)

Mata waits impatiently for Aeshen to finish his inspection of the area.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 31, 2008)

Aeshen returns from, his movements accelerated, appearing to twitch uncontrollably in the eyes of those unaffected by the hasting effect.

"There doesn't seem to be any trap or anything. I can't find a trigger or anything that even marks the boundary of what causes it to happen. Sorry."


----------



## Voca (Jan 31, 2008)

Mata looks around at the group. "Magical then. We should move on anyway, before we completely lose the advantage of surprise".


----------



## Vdou (Jan 31, 2008)

"I agree."


----------



## Filthy (Feb 4, 2008)

Examining the entryway for herself, Valana mutters, "Definitely going to have to come back here later."

After her search is finished, she turns and follows the others down the northern hallway.


----------



## Wool (Feb 5, 2008)

Thurst doesn't say a word as he readies his pistol and takes his place at the end of the party.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 8, 2008)

The group continues down the tunnel for another 35 feet before it opens into a large chamber.

A chasm yawns across its width, and the damp smell of earth and decay rises from the murk below. Remnants of a crumbled stone bridge just from the chasm's edge. In its place, a ramshackle bridge of stained and filthy rope and wooden slats reaches diagonally across the span.

Three pairs of red eyes regard the group from the darkness on the far side of the room.


----------



## Filthy (Feb 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Three pairs of red eyes regard the group from the darkness on the far side of the room.




Are they inside bow range?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 8, 2008)

[sblock=Filthy]Yes.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Feb 12, 2008)

Nocking an arrow, Valana waits to provide covering fire to any of her companions crossing the rope bridge or to prevent the creatures on the other side from crossing.

[sblock=ooc]Is there enough light to see what's on the other side?  That the red eyes actually belong to ratlings?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 13, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Those with darkvision can see they're ratlings.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Feb 13, 2008)

Mata quietly identifies the ratlings to her human companions. "They can no doubt see us, we don't have the advantage of surprise here, so I suggest we act quickly. Marian, perhaps you should take the lead across the bridge?" She looks worried. "I hope it will hold us, ratlings aren't exactly on the weighty side".

[sblock=ooc]How secure does the bridge look? Would it hold more than one of us?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 13, 2008)

As Mata eyes the ratty looking bridge, she also notices a two-foot wide ledge runs around the edges of the chasm, built into the wall.

The ratlings begin to squeak to themselves and load their slings with what appear to Mata to be chunks of masonry.


----------



## Filthy (Feb 14, 2008)

Aiming her bow and squinting into the darkness, Valana struggles to see what the ratlings are doing.

[sblock=ooc]If she can see well enough with her low light vision, Valana will start shooting at one of the ratlings.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Feb 15, 2008)

Thurst grips his pistol, and prepares to follow Valana's lead.


----------



## Vdou (Feb 15, 2008)

Ella slowly back out of the crossfire and prepares to assist however she can, she looks around for something slightly weighty to throw.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 24, 2008)

After a long moment, there's the sound of a bow string twanging, and Valana launches an arrow across the chasm. A ratling on the far side squeaks in rage, and tumbles to his death.

Thurst's pistol roars a moment later, but the bullet goes wide of his target.

Even those with eyes not accustomed to the darkness can hear the sound of twin slings whirling in response.

[sblock=ooc]Valana hits ratling #1 for 4 points of damage, killing it.

Ella is throwing an improvised weapon? What is Mata going to do?[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Feb 24, 2008)

Mata raises her crossbow and fires across the chasm.

[sblock=ooc]I'll target whichever I have the best chance of hitting.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Feb 24, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Yes, improvised weapon. Whatever rubble or hard material is laying around to toss.
[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Feb 24, 2008)

Thurst grunts in annoyance and moves into a position to shield Valana from retaliation, reloading his weapon when he is able.

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure if I am allowed to attempt blocking ratling line of sight, let alone if I can do both that and reload. If line of sight doesn't matter, would aid another be invoked even though this isn't melee combat?

Whatever the case, my order of priority is defending the person with 4 hp first, reloading second.    

Edit: Actually, I am stupid, this combat turn isn't over yet is it? Apologies.   [/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Feb 25, 2008)

Encouraged by the death of her first target, Valana fires another arrow at the remaining ratlings waiting in the darkness.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 4, 2008)

Mata's crossbow shot is low, hitting the lip of the chasm, and the bolt bounces downward into the darkness.

A moment later, the solid chunk of garbage that Ella will try not to think too hard about follows it down.

The two remaining ratlings' sling stones do no better, whistling out of the darkness, and striking the walls around the group.

[sblock=ooc]ROUND ENDS.

Now Thurst can get fancy.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Mar 6, 2008)

Mata curses in dwarvish and then prepares to fire the crossbow again.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 13, 2008)

Thurst steps in front of Valana as he reloads, offering what protection he can with his stocky frame.

Valana and Mata fire once more into the darkness as Mairan charges across the bridge, snarling. Aeshen is nowhere to be seen.

Valana Wavecrest's arrow hits its mark, almost sending a ratling tumbling into the blackness, but it hangs on and continues whirling a slingstone above its head.

Mata's crossbow bolt does even better, lodging in the open mouth of one ratling, its point driven up into the creature's brain, and it falls forward into the darkness, killed instantly.

[sblock=ooc]Let's call Thurst's act giving Valana partial cover, but a miss due to that will hit him instead ...

Valana does 3 hit points of damage to Ratling #2.

Mata does 8 hit points of damage with a critical hit, killing Ratling #3.

Waiting on Ella.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Mar 15, 2008)

[sblock]
No change in tactics yet. Ella's still hurling garbage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Mar 17, 2008)

Smiling as the ratling tumbles down, Mata prepares to fire again at the remaining ratling. "One left" she grunts.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 21, 2008)

Ella's next glob of garbage goes spiraling down into the darkness harmlessly.

Then Mairan is across the bridge, screaming like a banshee. Her blade comes up and tears the last ratling's head right off.

[sblock=ooc]Mairan does 8 points of damage, killing Ratling #2.

COMBAT ENDS. Everyone gets 150 XP.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Mar 22, 2008)

Apparently lacking in gratitude towards fate, Thurst curses to himself over the lost ratling tails while trying to decide which path looks the most reliable.

[sblock=ooc]The first two corpses fell into the chasm, what about the one Mairan killed?[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Mar 23, 2008)

Still looking at the bridge in some trepidation, Mata decides that if it held Mairan it will hold her, and makes her way to the other side to look around.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 24, 2008)

So as not to over burden the rickety looking bridge, Valana waits until the others have crossed before doing so herself.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 25, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Mairan's kill -- other than the head -- remains on the upper ledge.[/sblock]

One by one, the group slowly crosses the wildly swinging bridge to the far side of the room.

A 10 foot wide passage in the north wall reveals a wide passageway descending deeper into the earth beneath Ptolus.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 28, 2008)

"Just how deep does this rat hole go?", Valana grumbles as she cautiously makes her way down the tunnel.


----------



## Voca (Apr 4, 2008)

After looking around for anything significant Mata joins Valana in the tunnel, gesturing at the others. "Lets keep moving before our luck runs out."


----------



## Wool (Apr 4, 2008)

Still grumbling, Thurst joins the others on the trek down the tunnel.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 9, 2008)

Ella carefully tries to keep pace with the rest of the group, but trips on her robe and falls flat on her face.

*WHOOMP*

"..ow" she squeaks as she picks herself up off the floor. Lightly dusting herself off, she attempts to regain her lost steps. Quickly moving up to the rest of the group...

*THUD*

Ella makes a quick inhale through her teeth rapid reaching down to grab her stubbed toe. "Thats definitely going to leave a mark."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 17, 2008)

The group moves down the corridor, descending down a wide staircase. When it reaches the new lower landing, it turns west, still 10 feet wide. Peeking around the corner reveals a catacomb presumably once used by the followers of Blurrah.

A single torch gently flickers in the darkness of this solemn tomb, but its pale blue flame fails to illuminate the whole of the chamber. Six rows of alcoves line each side, and within each you see upright stone sarcophagi. There are no lids, and the sarcophagi themselves appear to be empty. If ever the dead were interred here, they are gone now. The air is chilled here, though strange, sourceless currents of warm air occasionally interrupt the stillness.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 17, 2008)

Clearly uncomfortable around the sarcophagi, Valana pauses at the tomb's entrance and waits for the others.  "I've never understood this fascination some races have with shoving their dead in holes in the ground.  What's wrong with a nice burial at sea?"

Steeling her nerve, Valana prepares to enter when she suddenly stops.  

"Why is there a torch here?  We haven't seen a single other source of light down here and the ratlings certainly don't need it", she says, eyeballing the torch from the entrance.  "If the ratlings don't need it, who would risk their life to come down here every few hours to replace an unnecessary torch?  Unless ...", Valana says, trailing off in thought.

"Aeshen, do you see any signs of a trap here?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 18, 2008)

Aeshen looks a little uncomfortable at the question.

"Not from here ..." he sighs, looking at the others. "If I scream, come running."

He slips away from the group, checking each alcove one by one, vanishing from sight each time.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 19, 2008)

Ella peers over the shoulders of the rest of the group.

[sblock=ooc]
Ella will roll a knowledge arcana check against the blue flame
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 19, 2008)

[sblock=Ella]It's a flame without sound, without scorch marks nearby and, as far as she can tell by looking at the air around it, without heat. It's a magical flame, possibly a variant of the familiar _continual flame_ spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Apr 20, 2008)

Ella whispers toward the front of the group "Tread lightly, this place reeks of magics".


----------



## Wool (Apr 24, 2008)

Thurst keeps his silence and maintains his vigil at the rear of the group, unsure if anything can be taken at face value down here anymore.

[sblock=ooc]Thurst is GRUMPY, roll initiative on mechanical withdrawels.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2008)

The moments creep by in silence, with Aeshen unseen and unheard by the group.

Until ...

"LOOK OUT!"

He bursts from the shadows of a southern alcove, running back toward the group. From a space in the northern wall that appeared to be another alcove from the chamber's entrance pour a group of ratlings, having apparently spotted Aeshen during his investigations.

A total of eight ratlings pour into the chamber. The first four charge at the group with their filthy spears, while the second four begin loading their slings.

[SBLOCK=ooc]Actions?[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Apr 25, 2008)

Knowing that a single arrow isn't likely to turn back the number of ratlings pursuing Aeshen, Valana instead dips her hand into a pouch at her waist.  Withdrawing her hand from the pouch, she flings a handful of sand into the air and invokes one of the spells taught to her by Erac Kunstler.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Sleep, DC 14, targeted to catch as many of the ratlings as possible before they can spread out too much.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Apr 26, 2008)

Sticking close to the casting Valana, Mata raises the crossbow again and waits.

[sblock=ooc]Assuming I can indeed recognize what spell Valana is casting -- I can't remember the rules but it is a spell I know and we are apprentices to the same master, surely that counts for something! -- I will wait to see which ratlings are affected by the sleep spell and then fire at the closest unaffected one at which I have a clean shot.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Apr 26, 2008)

Upon seeing the ratlings, Thurst lets out a hearty laugh, as if a great tension had been released. "Is that all? Rats, I can handle rats!"

Raising his Dragon Pistol to fire, he pauses for a moment, "Ach, but there are alut of them arn they?" Cursing, he instead moves into a defensive position against the oncoming spear wielders.

[sblock=ooc]Defensive fighting, or fight defensively, whatever it is called. I get like 100 AC and you have to tap two of your swamp cards.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (May 4, 2008)

Ella pauses for a moment then decides to ready her staff and takes a defensive position behind Thurst.


----------



## Voca (May 4, 2008)

Mata glances over at Mairan, who has stepped forward ahead of Thurst and Ella, sword raised, tense, watching the sand Valana tossed sail towards the ratlings.

[sblock=ooc]This is one of those slow-mo moments on film![/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 7, 2008)

Two of the ratlings in the first rank of four tumble to the ground as Valana's magically charged grains of sand strike them, and they immediately and loudly begin to snore. Their two fellows leap over the fallen ratlings, and keep coming.

Mata's crossbow bolt strikes one of the two charging ratlings, but the bolt slides across the filthy hide armor it wears, and tumbles harmlessly over the ratling's shoulder.

Thurst drops into a crouch, exposing as few delicate areas to the approaching ratlings' spears, then squeezes off a shot, but the shot goes wild, booming impressively but doing no damage. Behind him, Ella winces at the roar of sound in these close quarters.

As the ratlings arrive -- preceded by Aeshen leaping over Thurst and past Ella -- Mairan calmly swings her borrowed longsword, slicing a ratling cleanly in two.

The surviving ratling's spearpoint cannot penetrate Mairan's scalemail, but the creature seems undeterred, and snarls at her in defiance.

At the far end of the crypt, the group can see the four remaining ratlings ducking into two different alcoves, cackling with glee.

[sblock=ooc]Valana knocks out two of the first four ratlings with _sleep_.

Mairan does 9 points of damage to Ratling #1, killing it dead, dead, dead.

ROUND ONE ENDS.

Sorry for the delay, guys. Work has been kicking my ass.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (May 7, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Do we still have line of sight for missile fire on the ratlings in the alcoves or are they far enough in that we can't hit them?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 7, 2008)

[sblock=Ratlings!]They're out of line of sight ... for the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (May 7, 2008)

Trusting Mairan and Aeshen to take care of the surviving spear wielder, Valana puts an arrow to string but holds her fire.  

Instead, she eyes the alcoves where the other ratlings disappeared , ready to fire should one expose itself.

[sblock=Combat Actions]Ready a standard attack.  When a ratling comes out from the alcove, Valana will fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (May 8, 2008)

Counting on the innate stupidity of the creature, Thurst encourages it to stay within Mairan's reach by threatening to shoot it with his now empty pistol. With an impish grin, the dwarf chuckles at the ratling and asks, "BOOM?"

[sblock=ooc]Assist other on Mairan. I hope you enjoy this tricky setup. It's not an attack, but he is pretending to attack with it, so does it trigger an attack of opportunity or not? Haha.   

For the record, I made a mistake last round. I forgot that fighting defensively is still an attack. I think Total Defense is what I meant to do. Although neither one were apparently needed.    It's okay though, but if ratlings are smarter than I am assuming maybe have him reload instead of assist other. I mean, they know to reload a sling, but do they know that it takes an entire round to reload a stick that makes loud noises?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (May 8, 2008)

Mata glances at the two halves of ratling at Mairan's feet, grunts and lifts the crossbow again, looking down the passage.

[sblock=combat actions]Also readying a standard action in preparation to fire at any ratling who sticks so much as a whisker out, or one of the sleepers should they wake up.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 14, 2008)

[sblock=Vdou?]Hit me with an action, Vdou![/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (May 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Still maintaining defensive position, waiting for an opportunity. I should have bought a sling, but god knows I'd probably just hit Thurst in the back of the head with it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 23, 2008)

The four ratlings that have previously ducked into the two alcoves burst out, all of them visibly changed.

Two of them put away their weapons, and the air ripples and blurs around their claws.

The other two are covered in a strange purple slime. They charge the Kunstler's apprentices and staff, while the other two hang back, raising their claws as though preparing to throw something down the crypt at the group.

Valana's arrow misses the charging ratlings, but Mata's crossbow bolt does not. One of the slimy ratlings is lifted up and drops to the ground, dead.

As Thurst mock-fires his gun to distract the ratling, Mairan slashes through the ratling spearman, killing the creature. A moment later, the slimy ratling slams into her, the ooze covering it causing everyone's eyes to water at the acidic smell, but Mairan's armor is sufficient to protect from the creature's strange coating.

The two ratlings at the far end of the crypt throw something invisible at the group, and there's a sound like something flying through the air, but whatever it was, it either misses everyone, or was harmless.

Ella and Aeshen crouch near the rear of the group, biding their time.

[sblock=ooc]Mata does 5 points of damage to Ratling #3, killing it.

Mairan does 6 points of damage to Ratling #2, killing it.

ROUND TWO ENDS.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (May 23, 2008)

Hoping that distance will help clear her eyes, Valana stumbles away from the twisted ratling.  As she does, she coughs out, "Aeshen!  Help Mairan!"

Knowing she may not have time for her vision to clear completely, Valana fumbles in her quiver for an another arrow.  Squinting through her tears, she takes aim and fires at the blurry outline of one of the far ratlings.

[sblock=Actions]5' Step away from the slime coated ratling.  Shooting at one of the ratlings at the far end of the crypt.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (May 26, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
How far away are the living ratlings?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (May 30, 2008)

Mata glances at Mairan to make sure she is ok, blinks her eyes, and raises the crossbow to fire at one of the ratlings in the distance.

[sblock=ooc]I am assuming I can get a clear shot with at most a quick step to the side, but if not I'll ret con and club the nearby ratling instead. Also, damn I wish they would fix the new post notification.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (May 31, 2008)

Grunting in distaste, Thurst reloads his pistol and moves a short distance ahead of the group.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]There's one ratling in melee range. The two in the back are 50 feet away.[/sblock]

Valana's arrow strikes one of the distant ratlings, spinning it around. It does not rise after it falls.

A moment later, Mata's crossbow bolt does the same.

Thurst slips away from Mairan, who is still struggling with the slime-coated ratling.

[sblock=ooc]Valana does 5 points of damage, killing her ratling.

Mata does 6 points of damage on a very unimpressive confirmed critical.

Waiting on Thurst and Ella. Sorry for the delays. Work + baby.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Thurst is reloading. I lost some of my extra help documents, but I am pretty sure reloading a firearm is a full round action. I won't complain if Thurst is some kind of minor gun deity though. 

I'm not really sure about "mezzed creature" etiquette so if all else fails, he can assist other Mairan again.

[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=Wool]Whoops, good point. Ella is it, then.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Still maintaining defensive position
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 25, 2008)

Thurst chambers his next round.
[sblock=ooc]ROUND THREE ENDS.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Jun 27, 2008)

The distant ratlings down, Valana takes aim at the lone surviving ratling.  Hoping not to strike any of her companions meleeing with the disgusting creature, Valana takes an extra breath before firing.

[sblock=ooc]With the new board, I can't seem to find our OOC or Rogue's Gallery threads.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 27, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Fixing those links now. Look in my sig.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Jun 27, 2008)

Mata grunts in satisfaction as the distant ratling drops, and then reaches for her club, winking at the remaining ratling as the weapon swings through the air towards it.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 30, 2008)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Thurst chambers his next round.
> [sblock=ooc]ROUND THREE ENDS.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Did we skip Mairan, Aeshen, and the remaining ratling's action for that round?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 2, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Whoops, yes. I will go back and fix.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Jul 4, 2008)

Thurst looks up from loading his pistol, considers the current battlefield situation, and is suddenly very bored. He begins to have a very detailed conversation about the proper care and maintenance of steamtech with the magically incapicitated ratlings.

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure if I am supposed to be waiting for Aeshen or not, but I imagine at this point it doesn't matter what I do anyway. Figured I would have some fun, just in case I forget to log on this weekend. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 13, 2008)

_I know I keep doing it, but I apologize for all the delays. I went back and reposted all the combat stuff together into one post so that I could properly catch up:_

Hoping that distance will help clear her eyes, Valana stumbles away from the twisted ratling. As she does, she coughs out, "Aeshen! Help Mairan!"

Knowing she may not have time for her vision to clear completely, Valana fumbles in her quiver for an another arrow. Squinting through her tears, she takes aim and fires at the blurry outline of one of the far ratlings.

Valana's arrow strikes one of the distant ratlings, spinning it around. It does not rise after it falls.

Mata glances at Mairan to make sure she is ok, blinks her eyes, and raises the crossbow to fire at one of the ratlings in the distance.

A moment later, Mata's crossbow bolt downs another ratling.

Grunting in distaste, Thurst reloads his pistol and moves a short distance ahead of the group. Thurst slips away from Mairan, who is still struggling with the slime-coated ratling.

Mairan attempts to stab the slime-coated ratling attacking her, but the purple grease causes her borrowed sword to slide past harmlessly.

But the ratling is distracted, and doesn't notice Aeshen slipping around behind it. His rapier slips in between the creature's shoulderblades. The ratling squeals in pain and confusion a moment, and then goes limp as Aeshen withdraws the blade.

The tomb is as silent as, well, a tomb.

_Mairan misses, but thanks to flanking Aeshen finally hits and backstabs, er, sneak attacks someone.

COMBAT ENDS.

150 XP all around._


----------



## Wool (Jul 15, 2008)

Falling into routine, Thurst enlists Mairan's assistance in collecting the ratling tails while Aeshen checks for anything worthwhile the bodies might be carrying.

[sblock=ooc]Hijacking Aeshen isn't really in my game plan, but I think we forgot to check last time, and Thurst can't be bothered to care himself. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Jul 21, 2008)

While Thurst and Mairan collect the ratling tails, Valana kneels down next to the purple slime coated ratling.  Scraping some goo off with the edge of her dagger, she stares at it curiously.  "Almost certainly some sort of Alteration or Transmutation ...", she says, absently.  "Anyone have a glass vial or anything we could use to take some of this back to Master Kunstler?"

[sblock=ooc]Can I get  Knowledge/Spellcraft check to try and learn anything about the spell the ratlings used?  Knowledge (Arcana) 7, Spellcraft 9[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking at the material, it's obvious to Valana that this isn't a spell they cast, or even a potion they took, it's something that was cast _on the ratlings_.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 21, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]If people could volunteer to take over Aeshen and Mairan, we could plow through the end pretty quick I think. We're nearing the end of this dungeon. Next time, lots more RP above ground, I promise.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Jul 22, 2008)

Ella stoops down to inspect the slime with Valana.

"It looks like what we had for dinner a few nights ago" Ella says sarcastically. 

[sblock=ooc]
I'll take a stab at a knowledge check as well, couldn't hurt
[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Jul 22, 2008)

Mata peers at the slime, poking a finger into it in disgust. "Aeshen, have you ever seen anything like this?"

[sblock=ooc]I'll do a spellcraft check to see if I recognize it also. Perhaps, since it may be a magical substance rather than a spell, Aeshen might do a local knowledge check to see if he has heard of any such thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 24, 2008)

The goop is a complete mystery. While there are many unpleasant things in the sewers beneath Vock Row, this particular slime does not appear to be any of the ones that Aeshen has had to deal with in his time working for Erac Kunstler.

At best, the slime resembles that conjured up by spells like _acid arrow_, although of course, there's no arrow here.


----------



## Filthy (Jul 24, 2008)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> [sblock=ooc]If people could volunteer to take over Aeshen and Mairan, we could plow through the end pretty quick I think. We're nearing the end of this dungeon. Next time, lots more RP above ground, I promise.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]I'll take over Mairan.  Not sure I could resist the urge to actually involve Aeshen in combat.[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Jul 28, 2008)

Thurst snorts disdainfully at the slime and sets to tinkering with his mechanical mace, a decapitated ratling head the only witness to his grumblings over the nonsense of wizards.


----------



## Filthy (Jul 28, 2008)

Unable to learn anything from the ratling, Valana cleans the remaining goo off her dagger and sheaths it.

"Shall we continue on, then?"

***

Stuffing the last of the severed ratling tails into her pack, Mairan shoulders her pack and hefts her sword and shield.

"Alright," Mairan says as she moves past the group and into the northern tunnel, "let's keep moving."


----------



## Voca (Jul 28, 2008)

Mata falls in behind Mairan, her eyes focused ahead. "Aye, lets keep moving, I expect we haven't seen the last of these ratlings yet. There must be a central nest somewhere, everything we have seen is too small."

******

Aeshen quickly wipes his rapier clean and then tucks in front of Mairan, eyes peeled as he looks out for signs of traps or other dangers.
***
888


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 31, 2008)

What might have appeared as the third cell along the north wall is actually an archway leading to yet more of the tomb.

Moving through, the group sees the tomb has another wing similar to the first one they encountered, where the dead were to be interred under the gaze of Blurrah. It extends 60 feet, east to west, with seven cells on the north wall and six on the south.

The far eastern wall though features a 10 foot wide tunnel that turns toward the north. It's less finished than the rest of the complex, and was seemingly still under construction at the time this complex was originally abandoned for whatever reason.


----------



## Filthy (Jul 31, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]The sarcophagi lids missing from these like the last room?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, the lids are missing.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Aug 8, 2008)

Aeshen moves cautiously forward, expecting ratlings to emerge from either the cells or the passage.

****

Mata makes sure her crossbow is at the ready, and then begins to move toward the tunnel, gesturing at her companions to follow quietly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 9, 2008)

As the group moves toward the passageway, they start to notice a stench. Before they even reach the corner, their eyes are watering from the smell of rot and filth.


----------



## Voca (Aug 9, 2008)

Mata halts, a hand over her mouth and nose in a vain attempt to protect herself, and looks back at her companions in distress, whispering a dwarven curse under her breath.


----------



## Filthy (Aug 11, 2008)

Clearly unhappy with the stench, Mairan continues moving towards the tunnel on the eastern wall.  "I don't see any other exits."

***

Covering her mouth and nose with a sleeve, Valana looks around for a source to the stench.

[sblock=ooc]Search 5, Spot 1[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 11, 2008)

There's more trash in this tunnel than elsewhere in the ratlings' complex, and it seems to be getting deeper, higher and fresher as the tunnel progresses toward the north.


----------



## Vdou (Aug 11, 2008)

"Oh, this is lovely." Ella whispers.


----------



## Filthy (Aug 12, 2008)

Keeping an eye out for potential ambushes, Mairan continues slogging through the accumulated trash.

***

"What are they stealing from the guild house?  Its chamber pots?", Valana says in disgust as she follows Mairan north.


----------



## Voca (Aug 12, 2008)

Aeshen keeps pace with Mairan, his face twisted in disgust at the scents rising from disturbed garbage.

********

Mata falls in beside Valana. "Maybe the idea was to eventually drive the bankers out by the smell?"


----------



## Wool (Aug 12, 2008)

"Auch, how many wee rats does it take t' make all this garbage anyway," Thurst complains.


----------



## Voca (Aug 12, 2008)

Mata looks down at the piles around her feet as they move forward. "I wonder if it really is all from the ratlings, or whether they are actually" ... she grimaces at the thought ... "collecting it."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 18, 2008)

Mairan pauses. Where the tunnel turns west, and the heat and stench rise to as yet unheard of levels, she spots the glinting red eyes of several ratling scouts, along with the chirping of what sounds like young ratlings.


----------



## Filthy (Aug 19, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]How far away are the ratlings?  Close enough to charge/reach in one round of movement?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 26, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]You can reach them with a charge, if you like.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Aug 28, 2008)

Mairan quickly ducks back behind the corner, hopefully before the ratling scouts had a chance to spot her.

"Ratlings ahead, more than one."


----------



## Wool (Aug 29, 2008)

Thurst turns to the group and makes a complex series of finger movements with a very serious look on his face. After a few moments of apparent confusion from the group, he rolls his eyes and gives up. Instead he simply readies his weapon and prepares to follow everyone else's lead.


----------



## Voca (Sep 3, 2008)

"I suspect asking them what they were doing in the bank probably won't pan out."  Mata checks her crossbow and grins at the group. "Shall we add some tails to the collection?"  [sblock=ooc]The text editing stuff isn't working for me for some reason.  Also, sorry for being not around, run off my feet[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Sep 8, 2008)

Gripping her sword tightly, Mairan nods in agreement.  Stepping back around the corner, she looks back at her companions, "Here we go....", she says.  With that she charges into the room, swinging her sword at the closest ratling.

***

Putting an arrow to string, Valana quietly follow Mairan into the hall.  After witnessing the woman's charge into the room, she fires an arrow at one of the visible ratlings.

[sblock=ooc]Marian: Charge a ratling in the room, preferably one of the adults
Valana: Firing an arrow at one of the ratlings, again preferably one of the larger ones.[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Sep 9, 2008)

Mata steps out beside Valana, crossbow raised. Aeshen moves ahead of both of them, rapier drawn, eyes scanning the scene.

[sblock=action]Mata will fire at the closest ratling not engaged with Marian, choosing an adult if at all possible. Aeshen will attempt to move to Marian's side and engage any ratling attacking her but not her target (Does that make sense? I am running a fever so it might not.)[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Sep 13, 2008)

Ella slips in behind the group, awaiting an opportunity.


----------



## Wool (Sep 14, 2008)

Thurst brings up the rear and takes up a defensive position near the apprentices, making a quick scan of the situation and adjusting accordingly.

[sblock=ooc] 
Because of the reloading time, he should only fire if there are more than 4 adult ratlings. He is mostly concerned with defending the squishies and watching out for reinforcements at the moment.

[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 23, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay.  Multiple things have contributed to it. I will post the next round tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 12, 2008)

Gripping her sword tightly, Mairan nods in agreement. Stepping back around the corner, she looks back at her companions.

"Here we go," she says. With that she charges into the room, swinging her sword at the closest ratling.

This vast hall is clearly the main encampment of  the residents. Animal skins, beds of fur, small chests, and miscellaneous trinkets lie strewn 
about amidst a staggering amount of rotting filth, with many of the small humanoids moving to and fro throughout the room. More than a dozen red-glowing eyes look upon at the group, full of alarm, anger, and fear. Diminutive females and their young recoil and clutch each other. The warriors begin to take up arms. 

Mairan's sword slashes through the first adult ratling she sees, neatly severing its head from its shoulders, sending it flying into one of the noxious heaps of trash around the room.

Putting an arrow to string, Valana quietly follow Mairan into the hall. After witnessing the woman's charge into the room, she fires an arrow at one of the visible ratlings, but her arrow goes wide over their heads, vanishing in another pile of trash.

Mata steps out beside Valana, crossbow raised. Aeshen moves ahead of both of them, rapier drawn, eyes scanning the scene.

Mata fires a bolt, but she does no better than Valana: it cracks against the far wall, loud but harmless.

Aeshen creeps toward Mairan, protecting her flank, his rapier tip flashing in the gloom.

Ella, gripping her quarterstaff, stays near the rear, watching and waiting.

Thurst brings up the rear and takes up a defensive position near the apprentices, making a quick scan of the situation and adjusting accordingly. He does some quick math, sighs with disappointment, raises his gun, and fires. A ratling squeals and goes down.

At least four more adult ratlings are arming themselves with rusty weapons or clubs with nails run through them.

[sblock=ooc]Mairan does 8 points of damage to ratling #1, killing it dead.

Thurst does 4 points of damage to ratling #2, killing it dead.

ROUND ENDS.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Nov 12, 2008)

Without giving the now headless corpse at her feet a second thought, Mairan scans the room, looking for new threats.  Seeing some of the remaining ratlings arming themselves, she quickly moves to engage them before they can recover from the shock of surprise.

***

After neatly bulls-eyeing the pile of trash, Valana fires another arrow.  This time hoping to hit a ratling.


----------



## Wool (Nov 18, 2008)

Thust acknowledges the kill with a grunt and prepares for the counterattack. With a stoney face, he brandishes the ratling tail fetish before the remaining warriors.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, this is probably a bad idea considering my charisma modifier, but it's a fun idea! I want Thurst to intimidate the ratling(s?) with the threat of ending up on his belt fetish themselves. I don't really care what the effect is, heh. The closest thing I can find on the site I use to look up what I'm allowed to do is "demoralize opponent", but you know, whatever.  

If I'm wrong about how this skill works, I'll just "fight defensively" instead. 

Also, if you decided Thurst can switch weapons with a move action I want him to do that, but I'm fine with him sticking with the pistol if no. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Nov 21, 2008)

Mata grunts in disappointment and frustration, plants her feet firmly, and raises her crossbow to fire again. "This time one dies" she mutters.

*****

Aeshen continues his slow deliberate movements towards Mairan, careful that no ratling catches either of them unawares.

[sblock=ooc]Mata fires at the nearest ratling. Aeshen will engage any ratling that attacks him, or comes between him and Mairan. If he reaches Mairan without incident he will then engage any nearby ratling that is not Mairan's target.

Sorry about the delay was gadding around and then forgot in a pile of marking.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 27, 2008)

Before the group of ratlings reaches Kunstler's staff and apprentices, Mairan is among them, and she runs the first one through before it even realizes what's happened.

A ratling beside her squeals in pain, and one of Valana's arrows juts out of its stomach.

Stepping in front of Valana, Thurst snarls, waving the fistful of ratling tails at the remaining ratling warriors. Far from the intended effect, it turns the remaining two his way, and they come at him, eager for blood. One of them immediately goes down, a crossbow bolt through its eye.

The wounded ratling attempts to strike Mairan, easily sidestepping a clumsy thrust of Aeshen's rapier. But its swing misses her nonetheless.

The other ratling reaches Thurst, and he's so surprised, he's barely able to get his forearm up in time to turn away the rusty nail protruding from the club, although the ratling's blow painfully sore.

[sblock=ooc]Mairan does 10 points of damage to ratling #3, skewering it neatly. It's dead, Jim.

Valana does 3 points of damage to ratling #4.

Mata does 7 points of damage to ratling #5, killing it.

Ratling #6 does 1 point of damage to Thurst.

Ratling #4 and #6 are still alive.

ROUND ENDS.

You know, we're almost done with this adventure. If I can stop slacking now that the election is over, we might actually finish it before 2009 -- well, too late in 2009 ...[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Nov 27, 2008)

Thurst guffaws upon barely deflecting the ratling's attack. What exactly he finds so funny is not clear. With steel in his eyes, he stares down his opponent. 

[sblock=ooc]Heh I actually don't mind that outcome. A good while back I pondered if I could use the tails to taunt, being one of the party members with the highest defense, but couldn't find any sort of rule to justify it. Thank you for playing right into my hands, bwuahahaha. Please don't deathtouch me.

Also, what about Vdou/Ella?

Oh yeah, my next move is "total defense". Now that I can be sure I have that things attention I shall defend! If it kills Valana anyway Thurst will be pissed!
[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Dec 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Waiting to see if you want to squeeze an action for Vdou/Ella in before the next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Dec 3, 2008)

Ella sidesteps to put the ratling (#6) between her and Thurst and swings her quarterstaff with all of her bookwormy strength.


----------



## Filthy (Dec 8, 2008)

Kicking the dead ratling's corpse off her blade, Mairan turns to face the remaining ratling within sword reach.  Dropping her shoulder low, she makes a savage upwards cut hoping to score a hit under her opponent's guard.

****

Stepping back away from Thurst and the ratling, Valana fires an arrow at the ratling who just struck the dwarven cleric.

[sblock=ooc]Mairain attacks ratling #4, Valana shoots at #6.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 23, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]God, can you tell the holidays have been kicking my ass? And that, um, Lich King thing.

Skip the turn and let's just keep moving. Or get moving, whichever.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Dec 23, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I'll let the flavor text for my actions in my previous post stand, but Mairan is attacking the remaining ratling in melee range (#4), Valana is shooting at the ratling attacking Thurst (#6).[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Jan 5, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Just making it clear that my next action is total defense. The one in which I don't attack and get the AC bonus. Hoping the ones I made angry keep wailing on me, my AC should be fairly impressive right now!
[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Jan 14, 2009)

Mata grunts in satisfaction, then grabs her club off her belt and swings at the ratling attacking Thurst.

***

Aeshen grins at Mairan over the wounded ratling's shoulder as he thrusts with the dagger again.

[sblock=ooc]Aeshen is going to attempt to flank the wounded ratling, in case that wasn't as obvious as I hoped the flavour text made it.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 21, 2009)

A chortling and snickering Thurst glares at the ratling even as Ella swings a staff at the back of its head -- which remains undamaged, as the staff whistles by harmlessly. Valana's arrow does not miss, however, and Thurst is treated to a fine spray of blood as the ratling chokes on blood before dropping dead at his feet.

The group looks up to see Mairan wiping the ratling's blood from her borrowed sword and the final ratling, dead in two pieces before her.

Beyond her, dozens of smaller ratlings -- young of varying ages -- huddle in the garbage-strewn encampment, their rat eyes gleaming with hatred and fear.

[sblock=ooc]Valana does 5 points of damage to ratling #6, killing it.

Mairan does 8 points of damage to ratling #4, killing it.

Combat ends at last. 200 XP each.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Jan 22, 2009)

Watching for any signs of hostility from the younger ratlings, Mairan wipes the blood off her blade on the corpse of a dead ratling before her.  Blade clean, she chooses not to sheath again just yet.

"What about them?", she asks jerking her head in their direction.

***

The fight over, Valana looks around the room for further exits.

[sblock=ooc]That was enough exp to bring us to level 2.  How do you want to handle leveling up?  Level up mid-adventure or wait until it's all done?[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Jan 24, 2009)

For some, the heart of battle is where they find themselves to truly be alive. The adrenaline pumping through your veins, the blood of your enemies upon your lips, rage fueling your movements. To Thurst, a single predominant thought distracts from everything else: ratling blood tastes awful!

The dour little dwarf stops his sputtering long enough to overhear Mairan's question. Eyeing the remaining brood, he sighs and rubs his blood-splotched pate, "I think you know, lass..."

[sblock=ooc]Not only do I not know how to level up, I don't remember how I made this character in the first place. [/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Jan 30, 2009)

"The temple pay for tails that young?", Mairan says, considering the implications of Thurst's suggestion.

***

Valana frowns at Mairan's calousness, but remains silent.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 4, 2009)

There is no other visible exit, other than going back the way the group came, into the catacombs.


----------



## Filthy (Feb 5, 2009)

"Hmmm ... there has to be another way out of here somewhere." Valana says as much to herself as to anyone who is listening.

"Aeshen, can you take a look around, too?"

[sblock=ooc]Valana will conduct a proper search for hidden doors this time.  Search 5, Spot 1, Notice Secret Doors ability.[/sblock]


----------



## Vdou (Feb 8, 2009)

"There has to be a way through here" Ella mutters somewhat to herself.


----------



## Voca (Feb 9, 2009)

Aeshen nods at Valana's request and starts to move thoughtfully through the room.

Mata looks at Thurst, then at Mairan, then at the baby ratlings, sighing heavily.

[sblock=ooc] Aeshen will join Valana in her search -- Search +6, Spot +5, Sixth Sense regarding Hidden Portals.

Do any of us know the answer to the question about the temple?[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Feb 10, 2009)

Shifting a bit at Mairan's blunt response, Thurst observes the reactions of his present companions. The proper course of action is not always pleasant. Small as it may be, this was not a burden they were ready for.

"Let me worry about that, see what ye can do ta help the others." 


With the party's attention diverted, Thurst approaches the grim task before him. There was never a question in his mind what the right thing to do was. Order was paramount, and their contract was clear. Adherence to the concept of good and evil was little more than a delussion to inspire the ignorant. Then why was the idea of slaughtering in the name of the foppish fools he had met earlier suddenly so distasteful?

Thurst sighs at the irrelevancy of his musings; fully aware of what the cause of Order demands, and what it does not. The job done, he returns to the group with no more ratling trophies than he had when it began.


[sblock=ooc]This is of course assuming the young ratlings are no real threat. Note that all the flavor above amounts to the young being killed because it was required, but the tails left as is. I figured committing such an act for profit would be considered an "evil" act. To Thurst, letting them go out of pity would have also been wrong. No one really objected so I figured no need to argue the point. Mairan can take it up with Thurst later if she likes. 

And yes, I did forget what speech patterns I had decided on for Thurst. I apologize if the inconcistency bothers anyone. 

I also just made up that nonsense about good and evil, I don't know if it makes sense in the context of a neutral character.
[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Feb 10, 2009)

Mairin moves to block the exit from the room in case any of the remaining ratlings try to escape the dwarven cleric and his grim business.

[sblock=ooc]Blocking the door, any ratlings come near and it's off with their heads.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 12, 2009)

Ignoring the wet sounds of Thrust's "business" -- which seems to go on for _weeks_ -- Valana moves along the walls of the refuse-filled tunnel, looking for a secret passage. Finding nothing, she move on to the empty crypt cells, searching them one at a time.

[sblock=Valana]Stepping into the third one, she feels something strange happening, and when she looks down in surprise, she sees herself begin to vanish. She's no sooner opened her mouth to cry out in surprise than she sees herself fading back in again.[/sblock]


----------



## Filthy (Mar 13, 2009)

Valana quickly steps out of the cell, lest she disappear entirely.

"That was definitely not normal", she says, "but what was it?

Teleportation?  No, probably too advanced for ratlings. Invisibility?  Maybe, but that wouldn't provide a way in or out. Could be an illusion, I suppose", she says, continuing to talk to herself as she inspects the cell for any signs of a glyph or spell in place.

Rummaging through her pack, Valana digs out one of her trail rations.  Tossing it in the cell, she waits to see if it disappears.

"Over here.  There's something strange here."

[sblock=ooc]Can I get a Spellcraft/Knowledge check to figure what is going on?  Spellcraft 12, Knowledge (Arcana) 8[/sblock]


----------



## Voca (Mar 14, 2009)

Aeshen and Mata both quickly head to Valana's location in the room.

"Did you find an exit?" Mata says.


----------



## Filthy (Mar 16, 2009)

Keeping her eye on the small pile of rations tossed into the cell, Valana replies, "I'm not sure if it's an exit, but it's definitely something.  I was searching for an exit when I noticed I was starting to disappear.  I'm not sure yet if it was teleportation, invisibility, some sort of illusion, or something else altogether."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 1, 2009)

Valana eyes the stubbornly visible and untransported rations. The previous effect reminded her of how Master Kunstler described the workings of the _invisibility_ spell.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 2, 2009)

Frowning at the still visible rations, Valana sighs, "not working..."

Here goes nothing."

With that, she steps into the cell, picking up the rations and replacing them in her pack.  Then she waits to see if she disappears.


----------



## Vdou (Apr 3, 2009)

Ella eyes the situation pensively.

[sblock=ooc]
Ella will roll a knowledge check to glean any extra information
[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Apr 4, 2009)

Thurst broods in annoyance over yet more hocus pocus. At the moment he would like nothing more than to be able shoot a magic spell, or maybe bash it with a wrench a few times.

Thurst sighs.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2009)

Ella notes a slight discoloration on the floor, as though something spilled or splashed there long ago. After a moment, she realizes that she can see the spill because Valana has vanished. Or, more precisely, she's turned invisible.


----------



## Filthy (Apr 15, 2009)

Frowning in thought, Valana steps out of the cell to see if she regains visibility.

[sblock=ooc]How many empty crypt cells are in the room?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 7, 2009)

There's a long moment where Valana remains invisible and then, just as suddenly as the effect began, it's over.

There are 11 cells in each room, with the 12th in each forming a corridor between the vaults.


----------



## Filthy (May 8, 2009)

Valana stops to consider the implications of her sudden visibility.  After thinking a moment, she steps into a different alcove and waits to see if the inivisibility spell repeats itself.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 29, 2009)

Valana remains stubbornly visible.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 5, 2009)

"Aeshen, can you take a look at this cell?  Maybe you can find something I can't", Valana says, indicating the cell with the invisibility effect.  Then, unwilling to let go of an idea, she continues to inspect every other cell in the room for further traces of magic.

***

Not being nearly as fascinated by magic as the apprentices, Mairan withdraws a sharpening stone from her belt pouch and begins to polish out a few nicks in the blade of her sword.


----------



## Vdou (Jul 1, 2009)

Ella watches Valana inspecting the cells and wonders aloud "Perhaps... "

[sblock=ooc]
Ella will search for this spill mark in the other cells
[/sblock]


----------



## Wool (Jul 1, 2009)

Thurst takes a cursory look at the stonework of the room they are in, and then returns to his state of vigilance. The dour dwarf does not understand what nonsense Valana is on about, but it would be unfortunate if enemies suddenly appeared in the same manner.


----------

